# Input Overlay



## universallp (Aug 11, 2017)

universallp submitted a new resource:

Input Overlay - Show keyboard and mouse inputs on screen



> A small plugin for obs studio (currently only supports windows) that shows keyboard and mouse inputs on stream.
> 
> The plugin uses a texture and a config file to create the overlay. This means that you can configure which buttons are shown on screen, how they are arranged and how they look.
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## universallp (Aug 25, 2017)

universallp updated Input Overlay with a new update entry:

QWERTY layout and fixes



> I added a new preset that shows most of the keyboard (Main keyboard and the function keys).
> While adding that I also fixed some minor bugs that prevented larger presets from loading.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## D3R0 (Aug 29, 2017)

Hey man!

I like your overlay pretty much, it's a pretty cool feature for some Games with fast gameplay and skill.
I would like to ask you if u can help me with the customisation of the overlay for my specific usage in League of Legends.
All in all I am not able to do it on myself bcs I dont unerstand much from Coding like that in your .ini file :D 

If u can do some changes for me it would be pretty insane! 
You can keep the Overwatch design but I need some other Keys for League of Legends. 

Which I need are: (German Keyboard Layout)
QWER 
     SDF
      X
SRG SPACE

I really hope that you can do this for me because I like your idea for this overlay pretty much!


----------



## universallp (Sep 17, 2017)

D3R0 said:


> Hey man!
> 
> I like your overlay pretty much, it's a pretty cool feature for some Games with fast gameplay and skill.
> I would like to ask you if u can help me with the customisation of the overlay for my specific usage in League of Legends.
> ...


Sorry for my late answer, but I didn't receive any notification about your comment.
I'll try and make a config for your request
EDIT: Okay it was a little tricky but I managed to do it
I replaced the 'A' key with 'X' since it otherwise would look strange with the X in a separate row.


----------



## yuya (Sep 28, 2017)

Thank you universallp
This amazing plugin works fine


----------



## Psykoen (Oct 8, 2017)

hi whas wondering if you also have azerty version or do you know some one that all ready made it


ps: think i found a way. the settings config file will try to find a way to edit it

ps2: i made the correct buttons appear when prest. but i need help correcting the image


----------



## universallp (Oct 11, 2017)

Psykoen said:


> hi whas wondering if you also have azerty version or do you know some one that all ready made it
> 
> 
> ps: think i found a way. the settings config file will try to find a way to edit it
> ...


Which layout are you using? I can either give you the *.psd file so you can edit it yourself or you'll send me the *.ini and I'll make a new texture


----------



## universallp (Oct 11, 2017)

universallp updated Input Overlay with a new update entry:

Small fix



> Fixed textures not loading correctly when they spanned over multiple rows
> Added new presets



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## yghj (Oct 12, 2017)

is there a way to bind things myself? i cant seem to figure it out. I have a weird bind configuration (yghj insteadof wasd), so i obviously cant use the wasd ini


----------



## universallp (Oct 12, 2017)

yghj said:


> is there a way to bind things myself? i cant seem to figure it out. I have a weird bind configuration (yghj insteadof wasd), so i obviously cant use the wasd ini


The *.ini files contain comments on how to change them to make your own layout, but it'll take some time to figure it out. I'll try to make a tutorial.
Edit: I made the tutorial and it'll be up shortly. The video shows how I made the yghj layout which you can download here.


----------



## yghj (Oct 13, 2017)

universallp said:


> The *.ini files contain comments on how to change them to make your own layout, but it'll take some time to figure it out. I'll try to make a tutorial.
> Edit: I made the tutorial and it'll be up shortly. The video shows how I made the yghj layout which you can download here.


 awesome thanks. im dyslexic so its a bit hard with all the numbers and shit.


----------



## tony199555 (Oct 14, 2017)

I try and the .ini file is not doing anything to the layout and stay as the original png.  Any idea why? Thanks


----------



## universallp (Oct 14, 2017)

tony199555 said:


> I try and the .ini file is not doing anything to the layout and stay as the original png.  Any idea why? Thanks


What .ini file are you using? You have to use the ini file together with the proper texture.

_(Also: If possible I'd like people to report issues on GitHub if possible, since that's better fit for that.)_


----------



## Destru51 (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi, thanks for your work.
Would it be possible to have an AZERTY keyboard?
Just like in the picture:


EDIT: It's okay, I figured out how to do it on my own, thank you very much for this job.


----------



## Hephaistos (Nov 16, 2017)

Hello,

thanks for this overlay.
Question: Is it possible to show only the pressed key for 1-3 Seconds (in example) instead to light up the used key?


----------



## universallp (Nov 20, 2017)

Hephaistos said:


> Hello,
> 
> thanks for this overlay.
> Question: Is it possible to show only the pressed key for 1-3 Seconds (in example) instead to light up the used key?


Not yet but it has been suggested before. Maybe at some point I'll implement it but not at the moment


----------



## universallp (Dec 4, 2017)

kv4shen said:


> OBS Studio
> 
> 
> 20.1.3  win10 64bit  unable to load
> ...



Can you get the logs by any chance?


----------



## universallp (Dec 7, 2017)

kv4shen said:


> https://gist.github.com/17271d2d547a9e4ccfdc2bfb58305d3b
> 
> I can not speak English, I rely entirely on the translation software to learn.
> Like your plugin very much
> ...


Alrighty, so I guess it works now? If so then thanks for the feedback!

By the way OBS couldn't load the plugin and this was the error it showed:

```
19:55:15.709: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/input-overlay.dll': The specified module could not be found.
19:55:15.709:  (126)
19:55:15.709: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/input-overlay.dll' not found
```


----------



## universallp (Dec 9, 2017)

universallp updated Input Overlay with a new update entry:

Input History



> New source type called "Input History"
> Will display most keyboard shortcuts in a chronological order.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## universallp (Dec 10, 2017)

universallp updated Input Overlay with a new update entry:

Opacity slider & bug fix



> Added an opacity slider, since using a filter doesn't work.
> Fixed empty lines appearing when disabling mouse input and pressing any mouse button



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Naink (Dec 12, 2017)

Hy,

I just downloaded your plugin installed it and apparently it works very fine till i go on my game.
Every time i'm in game your plugin don't work anymore and don't show input overlay or input history.

Is that a way to fix that ?


----------



## universallp (Dec 12, 2017)

Naink said:


> Hy,
> 
> I just downloaded your plugin installed it and apparently it works very fine till i go on my game.
> Every time i'm in game your plugin don't work anymore and don't show input overlay or input history.
> ...


What game?


----------



## universallp (Dec 16, 2017)

universallp updated Input Overlay with a new update entry:

Auto clear, repeated keys & text fix



> Added option to automatically clear input history after no input for x seconds.
> Added option to show repeated key inputs.
> Fixed a bug where the text of the input history would scale up when the history wasn't completely filled



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Licardo (Dec 18, 2017)

It seems that your plugin is nice , and I needed it badly . but somehow it can not work,please help me !
here is  the log and the picture , please have a look!


----------



## Licardo (Dec 18, 2017)

Licardo said:


> It seems that your plugin is nice , and I needed it badly . but somehow it can not work,please help me !
> here is  the log and the picture , please have a look!


Sorry to bother, I now know what is wrong !  The image path and the ini path can not include Chinese words , the path must be all English !  can you fix this , because I am a Chinese and my computer is full of Chinese path ......


----------



## universallp (Dec 21, 2017)

Licardo said:


> Sorry to bother, I now know what is wrong !  The image path and the ini path can not include Chinese words , the path must be all English !  can you fix this , because I am a Chinese and my computer is full of Chinese path ......


I'll have to look into unicode support for that but I'll give it a shot


----------



## Licardo (Dec 22, 2017)

universallp said:


> I'll have to look into unicode support for that but I'll give it a shot


thanks man ,  I will wait for your response


----------



## universallp (Dec 22, 2017)

Licardo said:


> thanks man ,  I will wait for your response








This should do the trick, if you still encounter issues let me know^^


----------



## universallp (Dec 22, 2017)

universallp updated Input Overlay with a new update entry:

(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ･ Unicode support ･ ヽ(◕ヮ◕ヽ)



> Added support for file paths that contain Unicode characters



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Licardo (Dec 23, 2017)

universallp said:


> This should do the trick, if you still encounter issues let me know^^


This is really nice! Now it is working perfectly!  Thanks


----------



## Silvan French (Dec 31, 2017)

Hi for some reason when I put the plugin into the obs files it never seems to show up in the sources and I have tried everything! I have followed the tutorial multiple times and I really want to get this working! please help :)


----------



## universallp (Jan 1, 2018)

Silvan French said:


> Hi for some reason when I put the plugin into the obs files it never seems to show up in the sources and I have tried everything! I have followed the tutorial multiple times and I really want to get this working! please help :)



Have you followed the tutorial on vimeo closely? It should work if you reproduce each step


----------



## Silvan French (Jan 1, 2018)

universallp said:


> Have you followed the tutorial on vimeo closely? It should work if you reproduce each step


Yes and it doesn't show up at all in the sources when I try to add it. I have restarted my computer and obs multiple times it just wont show...


----------



## Novotisy (Jan 2, 2018)

I made an account just to tell you how amazing you are. Best plugin N.A. ily


----------



## universallp (Jan 2, 2018)

Novotisy said:


> I made an account just to tell you how amazing you are. Best plugin N.A. ily


Thanks for the feedback, means a lot^^


----------



## universallp (Jan 2, 2018)

Silvan French said:


> Yes and it doesn't show up at all in the sources when I try to add it. I have restarted my computer and obs multiple times it just wont show...


Can you give me your obs log file?


----------



## universallp (Jan 3, 2018)

universallp updated Input Overlay with a new update entry:

Gamepad support



> Switched to dynamic config loading (Old configs will NOT work anymore)
> Added gamepad preset



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## azer6958 (Jan 5, 2018)

@universallp Hello man great job on doing this i was wondering if you could make me a AZERTY keyboard.
I changed the keys in the ini file but I don't know how to make the keys in the overlay AZERTY.
Thanks!


----------



## universallp (Jan 5, 2018)

azer6958 said:


> @universallp Hello man great job on doing this i was wondering if you could make me a AZERTY keyboard.
> I changed the keys in the ini file but I don't know how to make the keys in the overlay AZERTY.
> Thanks!


You'll need to edit the texture. I provided the photoshop projects which you can get here.
I know I can't expect everyone to have photshop, but GIMP should be able to open the project as well and I don't have the time to make textures for everyone.
You can try this one if you want, though:


Spoiler: Texture


----------



## Nyffi (Jan 6, 2018)

i've downloaded the v3 version of this plugin, and i wanted to know what do i do with these cpp/hpp/c/h files, like, how do i compile them in dll? i gave it a quick try but all i got was errors in compiling


----------



## zombiewizard45 (Jan 6, 2018)

Nyffi said:


> i've downloaded the v3 version of this plugin, and i wanted to know what do i do with these cpp/hpp/c/h files, like, how do i compile them in dll? i gave it a quick try but all i got was errors in compiling


Download the compiled version.


----------



## RotzaffTV (Jan 6, 2018)

I downloaded it - strg c  - strg v, new version do not work. if i load the png it will be shown like a pic. After I put the ini in all disapears.


----------



## CocoaBirdy (Jan 7, 2018)

Hey, I'm having the same issue as Silvian.
I watched the Vimeo and have installed it to the right place, but I still am not seeing any "Input Overlay" option in the drop-down to add a source.
Logs attached
https://gist.github.com/e01eaf375906cefa76b2fd9b38220061


----------



## universallp (Jan 7, 2018)

Nyffi said:


> i've downloaded the v3 version of this plugin, and i wanted to know what do i do with these cpp/hpp/c/h files, like, how do i compile them in dll? i gave it a quick try but all i got was errors in compiling


You can compile them if you want, but it's easier to just download the precompiled version. Have you taken a look at the installation guide? You downloaded the source code instead of the release.


----------



## universallp (Jan 7, 2018)

RotzaffTV said:


> I downloaded it - strg c  - strg v, new version do not work. if i load the png it will be shown like a pic. After I put the ini in all disapears.


What *.ini file are you using? You need to always use the ini files that come in the zip archive. The lastest version changed the config format which means that older ini files will not work anymore.


----------



## universallp (Jan 7, 2018)

CocoaBirdy said:


> Hey, I'm having the same issue as Silvian.
> I watched the Vimeo and have installed it to the right place, but I still am not seeing any "Input Overlay" option in the drop-down to add a source.
> Logs attached
> https://gist.github.com/e01eaf375906cefa76b2fd9b38220061




```
1:20:27.362: ---------------------------------
21:20:27.362:   Loaded Modules:
21:20:27.362:     win-wasapi.dll
21:20:27.362:     win-mf.dll
[...]
21:20:27.362:     frontend-tools.dll
21:20:27.362:     enc-amf.dll
21:20:27.362:     coreaudio-encoder.dll
21:20:27.363: ---------------------------------
```
In there it should say input-overlay.dll somewhere but it doesn't so somehow obs can't find the plugin. Are you sure that you put it in the right place? Did you install obs on a different hard drive or on C:\? I'm sorry that I can't really help you with this, but as long as the dlls are in the right place obs should load them just fine.


----------



## CocoaBirdy (Jan 7, 2018)

universallp said:


> ```
> 1:20:27.362: ---------------------------------
> 21:20:27.362:   Loaded Modules:
> 21:20:27.362:     win-wasapi.dll
> ...


I don't know what I'm doing wrong and I'd love for this to work.
I'll upload a screenshot of my file path, tell me if anything looks wrong.
https://imgur.com/a/3lSU9
Thanks for getting back so quickly.


----------



## universallp (Jan 7, 2018)

CocoaBirdy said:


> I don't know what I'm doing wrong and I'd love for this to work.
> I'll upload a screenshot of my file path, tell me if anything looks wrong.
> https://imgur.com/a/3lSU9
> Thanks for getting back so quickly.


So you're not the first one to make this mistake (don't worry :P), but I'm really curious how you mixed this up:





You downloaded the source code, but you need the "input-overlay.v3.1.zip".
Inside that zip is a folder called "plugin", copy the contents of that folder inside your "obs-studio" folder ("C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio")
I know that in the tutorial it's not completely obvious which one I downloaded because my dumb self forgot to record the mouse cursor, but there's still a difference between the source code and the release zip file^^

Here's an image showing the exact process:


Spoiler: Tutorial


----------



## Rafson (Jan 8, 2018)

The plugin in the latest version does not work at all. I tried to install the older version and the only problem was that when I search for a file with the tip .ini, the picture disappears and nothing can be done. :(


----------



## universallp (Jan 8, 2018)

Rafson said:


> The plugin in the latest version does not work at all. I tried to install the older version and the only problem was that when I search for a file with the tip .ini, the picture disappears and nothing can be done. :(


You are not using the latest version in that screen shot. The game-pad overlay and all new overlay versions will not work with older versions.
Please install the lastest version and use the presets that were shipped with it and it should work without issues


----------



## Rafson (Jan 9, 2018)

But I just wrote that the latest version of the plugin does not work.


----------



## universallp (Jan 9, 2018)

Rafson said:


> But I just wrote that the latest version of the plugin does not work.


Well then you'll have to give me a log file, but installing an older version will definitely not work with the new presets (you can use the ones shipped with the old version, though).
Also I had multiple people reporting me that the plugin didn't work because they installed it wrong, so please always check whether or not the *.dll files are in the correct place.
But I guess because you were able to install the older version you know how to do that.

Other than that I'm sorry that I can't help you more.


----------



## balistafreak (Jan 12, 2018)

I have a rather unique problem with how this overlay interacts with AutoHotKey.

When I have an AutoHotKey script running that accepts a particular keystroke, the overlay is unable to detect when I input said keystroke. The overlay is similarly unable to detect outputs from AutoHotKey.

Say, for demonstration's sake, that I use an AHK script to rebind M1 to the spacebar. When I click M1, neither M1 nor spacebar will be detected by the overlay, even though AHK works as intended and whatever program I'm on will accept said input of spacebar just fine.

I am attempting to figure out how to configure either AHK or this overlay to work around this issue. Is there a way to configure this overlay to detect "higher up"; the raw inputs before they are digested by AHK? Or would it be possible to configure it to detect "internal outputs", outputs from an internal program as opposed to my hardware? The end result is that I would simply like this overlay to display some kind of positive feedback when I push a key accepted by an AHK script.


----------



## universallp (Jan 12, 2018)

balistafreak said:


> I have a rather unique problem with how this overlay interacts with AutoHotKey.
> 
> When I have an AutoHotKey script running that accepts a particular keystroke, the overlay is unable to detect when I input said keystroke. The overlay is similarly unable to detect outputs from AutoHotKey.
> 
> ...


Nothing I can really do on my side. I use an API call from windows, the only alternative to that would be using a hook but I couldn't figure out how to use them inside a plugin.
The only other thing I can suggest is you try to run obs as admin and see if that somehow helps but that's a shot in the dark.


----------



## Mcfunpants (Jan 15, 2018)

I didn't make any of the mistakes that others have, but it seems to only be working in OBS 32 bit, and not 64 bit. Any idea if I've maybe done something completely different wrong?


----------



## universallp (Jan 15, 2018)

Mcfunpants said:


> I didn't make any of the mistakes that others have, but it seems to only be working in OBS 32 bit, and not 64 bit. Any idea if I've maybe done something completely different wrong?View attachment 33333 View attachment 33334


That's rather strange, I've had some others reporting that the plugin didn't load even though it was in the right place. I made a new version which fixed it for them so give me some time and I'll put that up on github. In the meantime can you give me both logs of the 32bit and 64bit version?


----------



## Wheels. (Jan 15, 2018)

Hey universallp. This onscreen keyboard looks really good. Have you heard of Nohboard? It's another onscreen keyboard made for OBS and it's what I'm using currently, but because of some technical issues, I'm looking to replace it with something more reliable. My main concern is my custom layout. Would you happen to know if they are compatible? There are three types of files: .json, .style and .png. It looks like the .style files from "keyboard" folder pull the .png s from the "images" folder and apply them to the keyboard.json file. Does this seem like something I might be able to drag and drop into your program?


----------



## universallp (Jan 15, 2018)

Wheels. said:


> Hey universallp. This onscreen keyboard looks really good. Have you heard of Nohboard? It's another onscreen keyboard made for OBS and it's what I'm using currently, but because of some technical issues, I'm looking to replace it with something more reliable. My main concern is my custom layout. Would you happen to know if they are compatible? There are three types of files: .json, .style and .png. It looks like the .style files from "keyboard" folder pull the .png s from the "images" folder and apply them to the keyboard.json file. Does this seem like something I might be able to drag and drop into your program?


Unfortunately no, I made my own layout system (which I have to admit is not going to win an award, but it does the trick) that is used for input overlay.


----------



## Wheels. (Jan 15, 2018)

universallp said:


> Unfortunately no, I made my own layout system (which I have to admit is not going to win an award, but it does the trick) that is used for input overlay.


That's a bummer. Thanks for getting back go me though. And seriously, nice work with this.


----------



## chubby-ninja (Jan 16, 2018)

Thanks for making this plugin, its a pretty neat tool.

I use the scroll wheel to alter sizes of objects, because the program allows me to mouseover the height and width dimensions within the transform panel and scrolling the wheel up or down increases or decreases the units i.e pixels or mm.

When I use the mouse scroll wheel to scroll up and down, the scroll wheel doesn't highlight so consequently there is no reflection of my mouse usage on-screen, Is there no option for this?


----------



## universallp (Jan 16, 2018)

chubby-ninja said:


> Thanks for making this plugin, its a pretty neat tool.
> 
> I use the scroll wheel to alter sizes of objects, because the program allows me to mouseover the height and width dimensions within the transform panel and scrolling the wheel up or down increases or decreases the units i.e pixels or mm.
> 
> When I use the mouse scroll wheel to scroll up and down, the scroll wheel doesn't highlight so consequently there is no reflection of my mouse usage on-screen, Is there no option for this?


Nope, Windows doesn't handle scrolling as a key input therefore I can not monitor it without using hooks, which I do not know how to implement


----------



## Mcfunpants (Jan 17, 2018)

universallp said:


> That's rather strange, I've had some others reporting that the plugin didn't load even though it was in the right place. I made a new version which fixed it for them so give me some time and I'll put that up on github. In the meantime can you give me both logs of the 32bit and 64bit version?


https://gist.github.com/83fd2806fa50fcebc43bfec02b0bd223 - 32 bit log

https://gist.github.com/92cd149e58a8d3ec32100b255f685e7d - 64 bit log


----------



## universallp (Jan 17, 2018)

Mcfunpants said:


> https://gist.github.com/83fd2806fa50fcebc43bfec02b0bd223 - 32 bit log
> 
> https://gist.github.com/92cd149e58a8d3ec32100b255f685e7d - 64 bit log


The 64bit log indicates that the plugin is loaded and working so I have no idea why it wouldn't be shown in the menu.
There are debug messages of input overlay in both logs so I'd assume that the sources should be there.
So yeah I'm really confused about that


----------



## universallp (Jan 17, 2018)

Also little heads up for anyone, that wanted mouse scrolling working or was looking for a linux version:
I fiddled around with a library called libuiohook, which is cross platform and allows to query most (if not all) keyboard and mouse inputs. I got it compiled on windows and I'll see if I can replace it with the current input checking. No promises though


----------



## GamerBeast (Jan 18, 2018)

Any chance of you porting this for Streamlabs OBS? I would really love to use it there! Great plugin otherwise!


----------



## universallp (Jan 19, 2018)

GamerBeast said:


> Any chance of you porting this for Streamlabs OBS? I would really love to use it there! Great plugin otherwise!


Not really, I don't know how to make plugins for that version and I honestly don't see much advantage in using that version over the normal OBS.


----------



## KillJoySC (Jan 21, 2018)

Awesome overlay man! I really like it. I tried to customize it to fit the game I play but I seem to be too slow to do so >.<
Is it possible to get one that basically shows f1-f5 and below? I basically use f1-f5, 1-5 , qwerty-asdfg-zxcvb, ctrl alt shft. But cant figure it out how to customize that.


----------



## jimd0810 (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi Universallp, thanks a lot for the great work! I'm having a strange problem with this plugin though. I can get the input overlay plugin to work, but when I add the input history plugin, although it can be added and the property window looks exactly as you showed, it just does not display anything, no keys, mouse inputs, etc. Strangely like I said, the input overlay could get the input pretty well, so I'm guessing it's the text gdi+ source? I also tried reinstall OBS but doesn't seem to help. 

Could you help with this?


----------



## universallp (Jan 21, 2018)

jimd0810 said:


> Hi Universallp, thanks a lot for the great work! I'm having a strange problem with this plugin though. I can get the input overlay plugin to work, but when I add the input history plugin, although it can be added and the property window looks exactly as you showed, it just does not display anything, no keys, mouse inputs, etc. Strangely like I said, the input overlay could get the input pretty well, so I'm guessing it's the text gdi+ source? I also tried reinstall OBS but doesn't seem to help.
> 
> Could you help with this?


The input history source has a strange bug that you have to change the history size first before it starts working. Since I'm currently working on some bigger changes I can't fix this until I'm finished with them.
Here's what I'm talking about:


Spoiler: Gif


----------



## universallp (Jan 21, 2018)

universallp updated Input Overlay with a new update entry:

libuiohook



> Switched from using Windows API to libuiohook, which is crossplatform
> (That means there'll hopefully be a linux version soon!)
> 
> This required a lot of changes in the back end so please let me know if anything broke in the process



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## WeeemRCB (Jan 22, 2018)

Hey.
I installed this yesterday and in testing it looks grand.
I created a few expanded WASD keys sets. I've uploaded them here so that they may make it into the core release?

WASD-15 is a 15 key WASD with the Shift and CTRL moved down to align correctly to the keyboard
WASD-15-FPS  is the same 15 key WASD as above, but without moving the Shift and CTRL. This is 'cos I have an FPS in the bottom left corner so the layout now sits around that.

WASD-16  is the same as the 15 key WASD. but with a 'V'.
However, without the 'V' the mouse display nests nicely in the bottom right of the keyboard layout.

I also included the .TIF file I used to create the layout.
It uses the original WASD.png as well as the new 3rd row keys I added.
FYI - In case you don't see it, the font I used is: Agency FB (Bold+ Italic)


----------



## WeeemRCB (Jan 23, 2018)

I've also made an alternative layout for the mouse so that the side buttons are on the left and right.
File uploaded with the .png, .ini files and source .tif.

The mouse-2-invert.ini is for those (like me) that have the mouse side button actions the other way around.


----------



## Tuahivaatetonohiti Danilo (Jan 23, 2018)

Can i get the a french keyboard overlay, i will appreciate your help, thks. :D


----------



## universallp (Jan 23, 2018)

WeeemRCB said:


> Hey.
> I installed this yesterday and in testing it looks grand.
> I created a few expanded WASD keys sets. I've uploaded them here so that they may make it into the core release?
> 
> ...





WeeemRCB said:


> I've also made an alternative layout for the mouse so that the side buttons are on the left and right.
> File uploaded with the .png, .ini files and source .tif.
> 
> The mouse-2-invert.ini is for those (like me) that have the mouse side button actions the other way around.


Thanks! I'll take a look at them and add them to the repository (with credits of course). Just a little info if you want to work on layouts again:
I linked all photoshop project files and fonts used on github (Since you used a different font for the layout than I did).



Tuahivaatetonohiti Danilo said:


> Can i get the a french keyboard overlay, i will appreciate your help, thks. :D


I'm sorry but I do not have the time to make presets for everyone. I'd like to point you to the tutorial I made which shows how to make your own though.


----------



## Jaxon Claw (Jan 26, 2018)

Well, at first I couldn't figure out for the life of me why this plugin wasn't working. The install instructions couldn't be any more simple. But "Input Overlay" was not showing up on the "Add - Sources" list. Then, for the heck of it, I ran the 32 bit version of OBS and BOOM; "Input Overlay" finally showed up on the "Add - Sources" list. Strange. So, evidently the 64 bit version of the plugin doesn't work at all, and that's the version I prefer to use. Other than that, it seems to be a pretty good plugin. Hopefully, you can find the issue with the 64 bit version in the near future. I look forward to that fix when it occurs. Thank you and best regards.


----------



## universallp (Jan 27, 2018)

Jaxon Claw said:


> Well, at first I couldn't figure out for the life of me why this plugin wasn't working. The install instructions couldn't be any more simple. But "Input Overlay" was not showing up on the "Add - Sources" list. Then, for the heck of it, I ran the 32 bit version of OBS and BOOM; "Input Overlay" finally showed up on the "Add - Sources" list. Strange. So, evidently the 64 bit version of the plugin doesn't work at all, and that's the version I prefer to use. Other than that, it seems to be a pretty good plugin. Hopefully, you can find the issue with the 64 bit version in the near future. I look forward to that fix when it occurs. Thank you and best regards.


For that to happen I need a log first, though. The 64bit version does work, but some users seem to have issues with it.


----------



## Jaxon Claw (Jan 28, 2018)

Yeah, in fact the 64 bit version of OBS works BETTER than the 32 bit version when I'm recording gaming. That's why I prefer using the 64 bit version. So you said that you need a log file? I'm assuming I can upload it via Help | Log Files, and share the link with you here, correct? Please let me know and I will do that in my next reply.

Also, I really LOVE the Input History. It's great for instructional videos in After Effects, so that the viewer can see any keyboard shortcuts I'm using without having to verbally say them while recording. However, several keys, including Insert, Delete, Home, PgUp, and PgDn, only output a hex code instead of the key's name. Is there a way to fix those?

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## universallp (Jan 29, 2018)

Jaxon Claw said:


> Yeah, in fact the 64 bit version of OBS works BETTER than the 32 bit version when I'm recording gaming. That's why I prefer using the 64 bit version. So you said that you need a log file? I'm assuming I can upload it via Help | Log Files, and share the link with you here, correct? Please let me know and I will do that in my next reply.
> 
> Also, I really LOVE the Input History. It's great for instructional videos in After Effects, so that the viewer can see any keyboard shortcuts I'm using without having to verbally say them while recording. However, several keys, including Insert, Delete, Home, PgUp, and PgDn, only output a hex code instead of the key's name. Is there a way to fix those?
> 
> Thanks for all your help.


Yeah I'd need that log. Preferably from both the 64bit and the 32bit version. I am aware that some keys do not show up with names because I did not have the time to assign a name to every key code. I can't fix this issue currently because I'm working on a new release that will allow the user to rename keys or replace them with icons. I also have a feature planned that will add mouse movement to the mouse overlay.


----------



## universallp (Jan 29, 2018)

KillJoySC said:


> Awesome overlay man! I really like it. I tried to customize it to fit the game I play but I seem to be too slow to do so >.<
> Is it possible to get one that basically shows f1-f5 and below? I basically use f1-f5, 1-5 , qwerty-asdfg-zxcvb, ctrl alt shft. But cant figure it out how to customize that.


Very sorry for the late replay I missed your response, but I can sadly only give you the same answer as for anyone else:
I don't have the time to make presets for everyone since I'm busy with working on the plugin itself and other things. The only thing I can give you is a link to my tutorial which shows how presets are made. If you still have questions after watching that feel free to ask.


----------



## James Herbert (Jan 30, 2018)

hi i have my obs installed to f:/obs studio how would i go about changing the path to get it working as its not showing in my sauce, im assuming that would be why


----------



## universallp (Jan 30, 2018)

James Herbert said:


> hi i have my obs installed to f:/obs studio how would i go about changing the path to get it working as its not showing in my sauce, im assuming that would be why


You put the contents of the folder "plugin" inside the "input-overlay.v4.zip" and copy it over to f:/obs-studio. If that does not work I'll need a log file of obs


----------



## fentizzle (Jan 30, 2018)

Hey, guys. I'm having an issue I believe others have had where I've installed it properly (all the files in the right places) and OBS still won't show the source. Do I need to fully reboot my system or am i being stupid?


----------



## universallp (Jan 30, 2018)

fentizzle said:


> Hey, guys. I'm having an issue I believe others have had where I've installed it properly (all the files in the right places) and OBS still won't show the source. Do I need to fully reboot my system or am i being stupid?


Can you give me a log, possibly both 32 & 64bit version


----------



## Jaxon Claw (Jan 30, 2018)

universallp said:


> Yeah I'd need that log. Preferably from both the 64bit and the 32bit version. I am aware that some keys do not show up with names because I did not have the time to assign a name to every key code. I can't fix this issue currently because I'm working on a new release that will allow the user to rename keys or replace them with icons. I also have a feature planned that will add mouse movement to the mouse overlay.


I've gathered from recent posts that you're currently working on a newer version with cool bells and whistles. I look forward to that. In the meantime, here are the two log files you requested:

32bit Log File - https://gist.github.com/anonymous/1e835baee449142f31fadc52525c3788
64bit Log File - https://gist.github.com/99be6093e3bd3048c8718eae999c8f9a


----------



## universallp (Jan 31, 2018)

Jaxon Claw said:


> I've gathered from recent posts that you're currently working on a newer version with cool bells and whistles. I look forward to that. In the meantime, here are the two log files you requested:
> 
> 32bit Log File - https://gist.github.com/anonymous/1e835baee449142f31fadc52525c3788
> 64bit Log File - https://gist.github.com/99be6093e3bd3048c8718eae999c8f9a


Thanks, I already see why it's not working but the error is quite strange:

```
13:00:40.524: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/input-overlay.dll': %1 is not a valid Win32 application.
13:00:40.524:  (193)
13:00:40.524: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/input-overlay.dll' not loaded
[...]
13:00:40.612: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/uiohook.dll': %1 is not a valid Win32 application.
```
Did you manually copy the *.dlls? I don't see why it would complain that the *.dlls aren't a valid win32 application. I'll set up a Windows 7 VM and test it myself (Aaand I can't launch obs in a windows vm so that concludes my testing...)


----------



## universallp (Feb 3, 2018)

universallp updated Input Overlay with a new update entry:

Mouse movement, Key renaming, Key Icons



> Added new overlay options to show mouse movement
> Added new history options to rename keys and exclude unnamed keys
> Added new history options to replace keys with icons (images)
> Hopefully fixed memory leaks with input-history.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Jaxon Claw (Feb 3, 2018)

_..."Did you manually copy the *.dlls?"_
Yes I did. In fact, I just re-downloaded the current Input Overlay V4 zip file again and copied the .dll's manually to the 64 bit folder: "C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit" and it still won't load into OBS. 

Strange, this is very puzzling. By the way, I'm running Win 8.1, not Win 7. Oddly enought, I do see (in the 64 bit OBS) the Source entries for the "Input Overlay" and "Input History" that I added while running the 32 bit version of OBS, but when you double click them to reveal their settings, the dialog boxes that pop up are just blank. Also, when you click the + button to add a source, neither Input Overlay or Input History appears on the list of sources.

At first I suspected that it might be an issue with windows 8.1 being touchy about 64 bit .dll code being executed in a folder location pre-designated for 32 bit applications, as Win 8.1 has two different programs folder locations for 32 & 64 bit software. However, *both OBS versions* (32 & 64bit) were installed by default in the 32bit (x86) program files location, "C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio", and the 64bit version of OBS seems to run just fine from that location. Are both 32&64 bit versions of OBS supposed to be installed in the "C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio" folder?


----------



## Jaxon Claw (Feb 3, 2018)

Ok, I've downloaded and installed the Input Overlay V4.1 (just released an hour ago) to get some of the new features you spoke of last week, but I'm confused. Where is the example .ini file for setting up the new feature, I'm presuming for the "Input History" source, to rename keys and exclude unnamed keys? Is it in one of the Preset .zip files included with the plugin? If so, which one is it? I've already tried to load the Keyboard.ini but it crashed OBS studio, so that cannot be the right one. V4 used to at least show a hex code for keys it didn't recognize (like Del, Home, etc.) but now only shows standard letter keys and some function keys, etc. How do I make the Input History show the other key inputs?


----------



## universallp (Feb 3, 2018)

Jaxon Claw said:


> Ok, I've downloaded and installed the Input Overlay V4.1 (just released an hour ago) to get some of the new features you spoke of last week, but I'm confused. Where is the example .ini file for setting up the new feature, I'm presuming for the "Input History" source, to rename keys and exclude unnamed keys? Is it in one of the Preset .zip files included with the plugin? If so, which one is it? I've already tried to load the Keyboard.ini but it crashed OBS studio, so that cannot be the right one. V4 used to at least show a hex code for keys it didn't recognize (like Del, Home, etc.) but now only shows standard letter keys and some function keys, etc. How do I make the Input History show the other key inputs?


I removed the hex codes because I thought they were irritating. As for how to make a config for renaming (or naming) keys. Just make a new *.ini file and add values like this:

```
# Key name config
# "2_" + keycode + "=" + your desired name
# 0x0039 is the code for space bar
2_0x0039=Not spacebar
```
The keycodes are over on github, just search for the desired key, e.g. VC_SPACE.

Sorry that I don't document all of this thoroughly but I'm lazy :P


----------



## Jaxon Claw (Feb 3, 2018)

Thank you. And I understand that documenting your work can be daunting. I followed your example and created an .ini file with the info above and it worked perfectly. However, when I added additional key codes, nothing happened when those keys were pressed (see example below):
# Key name config
# "2_" + keycode + "=" + your desired name
# 0x0039 is the code for space bar
2_0x0039=Space
2_0x0E52=INS
2_0x0E53=DEL
2_0x0E47=HOME
2_0x0E4F=END
2_0x0E49=PGUP
2_0x0E51=PGDN

What am I doing wrong? (By the way, I'm using the 32 bit OBS)


----------



## universallp (Feb 3, 2018)

Jaxon Claw said:


> Thank you. And I understand that documenting your work can be daunting. I followed your example and created an .ini file with the info above and it worked perfectly. However, when I added additional key codes, nothing happened when those keys were pressed (see example below):
> # Key name config
> # "2_" + keycode + "=" + your desired name
> # 0x0039 is the code for space bar
> ...


Okay so this seems to be an issue with libuiohook, which I use for input detection.
The keycodes you used are on the numpad (if you disable numlock and then press for example Numpad 7, you'll see it).
The codes for the normal delete, home etc. are indicated as  for example VC_KP_HOME. I don't know why since it's very confusing.
So to get the correct key codes I suggest you run "demo_hook.exe" which I attached. This will open
a command prompt which outputs every keystroke and it's keycode. Then just press for example page up and you'll see the correct
keycode. Be warned, though: Do not select text inside the command window because it will result in stuttering mouse/keyboard input, which is quite annoying.


----------



## Jaxon Claw (Feb 3, 2018)

*BINGO!!* That did the trick!! Thank's for all your help universallp, and setting me on the right track. I didn't even consider the num keypad Home, End, etc because I ALWAYS have my Numlock key on, and only use my numeric keypad for, well....numbers! Anyway, this should get me going in the right direction. Cheers and have a great weekend!


----------



## universallp (Feb 9, 2018)

universallp updated Input Overlay with a new update entry:

Xinput and qwerty fix



> Compiling against correct Xinput lib
> Fixed spacebar key code



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## universallp (Feb 9, 2018)

universallp updated Input Overlay with a new update entry:

Linux & Config error reporting



> Added linux 64bit binary (Compiled and tested on Manjaro 17.1.2)
> Updated CCL to include error messages
> Added Error logging for config loading to obs



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## rashid (Feb 16, 2018)

I added the Russian language in the plug-in =))) ru-RU.ini, If you allow ? ;)


Spoiler: YouTube: review of the Russian version


----------



## universallp (Feb 16, 2018)

rashid said:


> I added the Russian language in the plug-in =))) ru-RU.ini, If you allow ? ;)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: YouTube: review of the Russian version


Thanks for translating it, I added the RU-ru.ini to the official release


----------



## universallp (Feb 18, 2018)

universallp updated Input Overlay with a new update entry:

Linux gamepad



> Added support for the gamepad overlay on linux.
> Currently only tested with my own gamepad, but if anyone has issues with the button
> mappings I'll try to make them configurable



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## n3v3rm1nd (Feb 21, 2018)

Is it somehow possible to get analog output of both trigger visible? So you can see how much you press them?


----------



## universallp (Feb 21, 2018)

n3v3rm1nd said:


> Is it somehow possible to get analog output of both trigger visible? So you can see how much you press them?


Not currently, in what form would you want that? Like an absolute number or a float or visually represented in the overlay?


----------



## n3v3rm1nd (Feb 21, 2018)

universallp said:


> Not currently, in what form would you want that? Like an absolute number or a float or visually represented in the overlay?


Visually kinda like this: https://gamepadviewer.com/?p=1&smeter=1

Would use this but browser sources eat up performance more in OBS. Yours is a little bit more lightweight


----------



## universallp (Feb 21, 2018)

n3v3rm1nd said:


> Visually kinda like this: https://gamepadviewer.com/?p=1&smeter=1
> 
> Would use this but browser sources eat up performance more in OBS. Yours is a little bit more lightweight


I'll look into it but it'll have to wait until friday.


----------



## H3draut3r (Feb 26, 2018)

也许你的系统的语言导致了这个问题。 尝试将其设置为仅英语。 对不起中国人，我使用翻译。


----------



## universallp (Feb 27, 2018)

kv4shen said:


> I looked at the message that I had the same Chinese user as I did, and he loaded it. I did not have successful experiments many times, checking the log has been sent before, that is, the prompt can not load the plug-in. I see this forum found that there are few Chinese programmers, and no one cares about it. But how the software is open source and how powerful it is. There are so many people in China, but the programmers are here so few.
> 
> I can't use English, but I can't speak any other language except mother tongue, do you know? The teaching video of this plug-in is not accessible to Internet censorship in our country. Because of lack of knowledge, I am not going to expect any practical solution. If the world can unify the language well, sigh.
> 
> ...


Sorry that I can't really help you with your issue but I know another Chinese user who you might be able to talk to: Here's their steam profile.


----------



## Husky161 (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi, this plugin looks really cool to use and really helpful for those who need keybinds and such. The only problem is when you told me to copy the plugin files(video) into data obs plugin folders it did not quite work.  The computer tells me to merge the files and I hit yes and it does it. I launch studio again it doesn't show up, restarted computer still doesn't show up.


----------



## universallp (Mar 2, 2018)

Husky161 said:


> Hi, this plugin looks really cool to use and really helpful for those who need keybinds and such. The only problem is when you told me to copy the plugin files(video) into data obs plugin folders it did not quite work.  The computer tells me to merge the files and I hit yes and it does it. I launch studio again it doesn't show up, restarted computer still doesn't show up.


Then I'll need an obs log file


----------



## alexdubovyck (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi, dear topic creator.
Thank you for this good plugin. This is much better than nohboard.
Watch my video guide for it.





*PS*: will be glad to see my post ihere^
https://i.imgur.com/DTUZPNY.jpg
near by


----------



## universallp (Mar 2, 2018)

alexdubovyck said:


> Hi, dear topic creator.
> Thank you for this good plugin. This is much better than nohboard.
> Watch my video guide for it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for making that video! I'll add it to the post


----------



## Husky161 (Mar 3, 2018)

Here is my log file


----------



## universallp (Mar 3, 2018)

Husky161 said:


> Here is my log file


You might be missing the VC C++ 2015 Redistributable. You can download and install it from here (both 32bit and 64bit), and if it still doesn't work also this.


----------



## Husky161 (Mar 3, 2018)

Visual studio? I already it but if its something else it says "setup failed there is already another version running/ being used"


----------



## universallp (Mar 4, 2018)

Husky161 said:


> Visual studio? I already it but if its something else it says "setup failed there is already another version running/ being used"


Did you try the 2010 as well? Was that already installed too? Could you try the x64 version?
The only other thing that Input Overlay relies on is XInput which is part of DirectX. You can try and install it from here.

Other than that I'm really out of ideas, since this error only occurs when dependencies are missing.


----------



## universallp (Mar 4, 2018)

universallp updated Input Overlay with a new update entry:

Input History crash fix, keyboard layout fix



> Fixed crashes when loading key icons for input history
> Fixed keyboard layouts having mismatching offsets
> 
> Updated Linux build will follow



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Drew Barclay (Mar 11, 2018)

Greetings,

Like others, I'm having the same issue of neither the x86 or x64 versions of OBS Studio listing as a source.  I followed the instructions to the letter--both the 2010 and 2015 versions of the C++ redist were already installed on my system, and I even reinstalled both OBS Studio and got the 2017 version of the C++ redist, but the issue remains.

My logs are:
x64: https://gist.github.com/48bf8c939550e8af7f0a082c9b542a5a
x86: https://gist.github.com/635c8437bd038f406ac663b7072f9681
Proof that the .dll files are in the appropriate place: https://imgur.com/a/S1xxL

This is on a fresh install of OBS Studio with no other plugins added.

EDIT:  Downloaded a previous version (v4.3) and it's working fine.


----------



## universallp (Mar 11, 2018)

Drew Barclay said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Like others, I'm having the same issue of neither the x86 or x64 versions of OBS Studio listing as a source.  I followed the instructions to the letter--both the 2010 and 2015 versions of the C++ redist were already installed on my system, and I even reinstalled both OBS Studio and got the 2017 version of the C++ redist, but the issue remains.
> 
> ...


Can you try this version and tell me if it works?


----------



## Geroyuni (Mar 21, 2018)

Hello, I've been making my own layout and I have a few questions.

Why are sizes always 2 pixels bigger than the inserted value?
What is pad_dpad_w/h/u/v used for? It's in the gamepad preset, seems to do absolutely nothing. Seems to be about the position of the dpad, but for that it's used pad_dpad_up/down/left/right_x/y, pad_dpad_pressed_u/v and pad_dpad_dim

Is there any way to give different positions for each dpad? Can't really do what I need to do with just one 
Thanks


----------



## universallp (Mar 22, 2018)

Geroyuni said:


> Hello, I've been making my own layout and I have a few questions.
> 
> Why are sizes always 2 pixels bigger than the inserted value?
> What is pad_dpad_w/h/u/v used for? It's in the gamepad preset, seems to do absolutely nothing. Seems to be about the position of the dpad, but for that it's used pad_dpad_up/down/left/right_x/y, pad_dpad_pressed_u/v and pad_dpad_dim
> ...



I think that's because I add 1px on each side, because otherwise OBS will cut cropped parts, which looks bad. It has to do something with scaling
I guess I forgot to remove that. I initially wanted to have separate textures for each arrow direction, but then decided against it because I'm lazy.
See 2. (It's not possible right now and since I'm busy for the next weeks with exams I cannot promise you that I'll have time to add it for now
Hope that answers your questions.
btw that PS4 overlay look amazing. If you want it to be included as a preset in the next release let me know.


----------



## Geroyuni (Mar 24, 2018)

universallp said:


> I think that's because I add 1px on each side, because otherwise OBS will cut cropped parts, which looks bad. It has to do something with scaling
> [...]


Man, I am so very confused. Have you put any warning about that anywhere? Furthermore, shouldn't the layout creator himself just put +1px? It really just makes things more confusing, and the numbers in the ini file stop being indicative of the real position and size of everything.



universallp said:


> [...]
> 
> 2. I guess I forgot to remove that. I initially wanted to have separate textures for each arrow direction, but then decided against it because I'm lazy.
> 
> ...


Oh cool, whenever you do add the feature I'll finish the layout. I'd definitely send it to you to include as a preset but it's very much for a specific way of using it, it's not fit for a public release imo. I'll let you know if I do make a version that changes that at some point.


----------



## universallp (Mar 24, 2018)

Geroyuni said:


> Man, I am so very confused. Have you put any warning about that anywhere? Furthermore, shouldn't the layout creator himself just put +1px? It really just makes things more confusing, and the numbers in the ini file stop being indicative of the real position and size of everything.
> 
> 
> Oh cool, whenever you do add the feature I'll finish the layout. I'd definitely send it to you to include as a preset but it's very much for a specific way of using it, it's not fit for a public release imo. I'll let you know if I do make a version that changes that at some point.


Well you are supposed to keep 3px between all individual textures and 1px around the entire texture, which I mention in the tutorial (I know it's quite long and boring but it explains the basics if you haven't seen it).
I know that that means you'll have to measure the positions individually, but there's no real way around that. Initially this plugin was intended for keyboard layouts which don't need absolute positions. I couldn't think of a better way to do it but I'm open to suggestions.

I'm sorry if it's confusing, I know the documentation isn't exactly the best but I'm always here for any questions


----------



## splatteredeggs (Mar 26, 2018)

I don't know if you plan on adding support for PS4 controllers but I just spent hours trying to set it up just for literally none of the controls to work. I have a PSD for the overlay and whatever if you need that.


----------



## Geroyuni (Mar 27, 2018)

splatteredeggs said:


> I don't know if you plan on adding support for PS4 controllers but I just spent hours trying to set it up just for literally none of the controls to work. I have a PSD for the overlay and whatever if you need that.


Is that an issue for you even with DS4Windows? Works for me



universallp said:


> Well you are supposed to keep 3px between all individual textures and 1px around the entire texture, which I mention in the tutorial (I know it's quite long and boring but it explains the basics if you haven't seen it).
> I know that that means you'll have to measure the positions individually, but there's no real way around that. Initially this plugin was intended for keyboard layouts which don't need absolute positions. I couldn't think of a better way to do it but I'm open to suggestions.
> 
> I'm sorry if it's confusing, I know the documentation isn't exactly the best but I'm always here for any questions


I see. I went right into editing the ini and there were no comments on it. This is really just my own opinion but I think this is not worth the confusion, and it'd be much more straightfoward to just warn the creator that he should probably just keep a 1px border in each button texture. What do you think?


----------



## GelmoSan (Mar 27, 2018)

I have a feature request; the ability to mix inputs. I have a mouse with 4 side buttons. Rather than mapping the extra buttons to mouse4/5 I use the letters O and P. It would be excellent if I could replace smb1 and smb2 with the keystrokes O and P. I see that all I would need to do to do this myself is recompile with changes on lines 326/327 of input-source.cpp. Please let me know if you intend on adding this functionality, or if I should recompile for my own needs.


----------



## universallp (Mar 27, 2018)

Geroyuni said:


> Is that an issue for you even with DS4Windows? Works for me
> 
> 
> I see. I went right into editing the ini and there were no comments on it. This is really just my own opinion but I think this is not worth the confusion, and it'd be much more straightfoward to just warn the creator that he should probably just keep a 1px border in each button texture. What do you think?


I'll add a readme file in the presets folder which explains the basics and points to the tutorial, that should hopefully be enough.



splatteredeggs said:


> I don't know if you plan on adding support for PS4 controllers but I just spent hours trying to set it up just for literally none of the controls to work. I have a PSD for the overlay and whatever if you need that.


Dualshock controllers are always an issue on windows, because they usually don't work without external tools like DS4Windows or DS3Tool etc.
If you use them you'll be able emulate an Xbox controller which in return should be able to work with my plugin and any other game.
Also I'll take the overlay and add it to the presets if you want.


----------



## universallp (Mar 27, 2018)

GelmoSan said:


> I have a feature request; the ability to mix inputs. I have a mouse with 4 side buttons. Rather than mapping the extra buttons to mouse4/5 I use the letters O and P. It would be excellent if I could replace smb1 and smb2 with the keystrokes O and P. I see that all I would need to do to do this myself is recompile with changes on lines 326/327 of input-source.cpp. Please let me know if you intend on adding this functionality, or if I should recompile for my own needs.


I'm having a little trouble following you.
You want to turn the following:

```
std::string vals[] = { "lmb", "rmb", "mmb", "smb1", "smb2", "mwu", "mwd",
    "body", "arrow", "field", "dot" };
uint16_t keys[] { VC_MOUSE_BUTTON1, VC_MOUSE_BUTTON2, VC_MOUSE_BUTTON3, VC_MOUSE_BUTTON5,
    VC_MOUSE_BUTTON4, VC_MOUSE_WHEEL_UP, VC_MOUSE_WHEEL_DOWN, VC_NONE, VC_NONE, VC_NONE, VC_NONE};
```
into this:

```
std::string vals[] = { "lmb", "rmb", "mmb", "smb1", "smb2", "mwu", "mwd",
    "body", "arrow", "field", "dot" };
uint16_t keys[] { VC_MOUSE_BUTTON1, VC_MOUSE_BUTTON2, VC_MOUSE_BUTTON3, VC_O,
    VC_P, VC_MOUSE_WHEEL_UP, VC_MOUSE_WHEEL_DOWN, VC_NONE, VC_NONE, VC_NONE, VC_NONE};
```

If I got that right that would mean that if you press 'O' or 'P' the side buttons of the layout would light up. Could you give me a use case for that?


----------



## splatteredeggs (Mar 27, 2018)

universallp said:


> Dualshock controllers are always an issue on windows, because they usually don't work without external tools like DS4Windows or DS3Tool etc.
> If you use them you'll be able emulate an Xbox controller which in return should be able to work with my plugin and any other game.
> Also I'll take the overlay and add it to the presets if you want.



I can send the overlay, sure. I have my controller connected to my W10 desktop without any external tools. If I sent the overlay, I would definitely appreciate if you could create a config file for it. Just let me know ^^


----------



## universallp (Mar 27, 2018)

splatteredeggs said:


> I can send the overlay, sure. I have my controller connected to my W10 desktop without any external tools. If I sent the overlay, I would definitely appreciate if you could create a config file for it. Just let me know ^^


There's no separate config for PlayStation controllers. My plugin uses the XInput, which is part of DirectX and that only supports Xbox controllers (Because Microsoft wants you to use their stuff). So you'll have to find a way to make your controller behave like an Xbox controller. This is usually done with tools like DS4Windows or other tools.

Maybe Dualshock 4 finally works on PC for some games without any tools (I don't own one so I can't test it), but generally I'm pretty sure they won't.
So if you get the controller to mimic the XBox gamepad it should work with any gamepad overlay (Either your own or the one shipped with the plugin)


----------



## GelmoSan (Mar 28, 2018)

universallp said:


> I'm having a little trouble following you.
> You want to turn the following:
> 
> ```
> ...



That is correct. I have a Logitech G900:

https://www.logitechg.com/en-us/product/g903-wireless-gaming-mouse

You'll see that it has several buttons. Mouse 1-5 in their usual placements, but there are also an additional two buttons on the other side of the device and another two on top. Due to many games and audio software not supporting mouse buttons higher than 5, I bind the extra buttons to other, less-used keys. For example, my two thumb buttons are mouse 4/5, but my pinky/ring buttons are the letters O and P. My request is not specifically to get the letters O and P working; I can do that myself by compiling myself as mentioned above. My request is to reformat this in such a way that we can mix inputs. So that we don't need to define the type as mouse, keyboard, or gamepad, for example.

Another workaround is to make another overlay for the letters O and P as a keyboard, include the mouse buttons in that image file, and then just overlay that in OBS, but that doesn't address the true request; the ability to use multiple input devices in a single input config.


----------



## universallp (Mar 28, 2018)

GelmoSan said:


> That is correct. I have a Logitech G900:
> 
> https://www.logitechg.com/en-us/product/g903-wireless-gaming-mouse
> 
> ...



I can't really mix different types of overlays since they differ in how they are loaded and processed. Mouse overlays use absolute texture positions, while keyboard layouts are based on a grid (or a table) to dynamically create the layout. Also for the gamepad overlay I have to use a different method to detect input.
It's not impossible, but it would take a lot of changes to unify all overlays and I don't have the time for that right now. So it would probably be easier for you to make those changes yourself for now.


----------



## GelmoSan (Mar 29, 2018)

universallp said:


> I can't really mix different types of overlays since they differ in how they are loaded and processed. Mouse overlays use absolute texture positions, while keyboard layouts are based on a grid (or a table) to dynamically create the layout. Also for the gamepad overlay I have to use a different method to detect input.
> It's not impossible, but it would take a lot of changes to unify all overlays and I don't have the time for that right now. So it would probably be easier for you to make those changes yourself for now.



Excellent, thank you for confirming. If I come up with a solution that's applicable to other's I'll make a PR on GitHub. Thanks for the plugin and for opening it up to the public!


----------



## WeeemRCB (Apr 1, 2018)

I'm back ... :)
I added another couple of WASD layouts to including the ALT key.
I've uploaded them with this post

Files I changed:
wasd-extended.tif
wasd-extended.png

New Files:
wasd-16-ALT.ini
wasd-17.ini


----------



## DR01D_Qs (Apr 1, 2018)

So I've installed the plugin, checked if it's working. Really sexy thingy in an easy to use form of a plugin, can't see a similar solution around here. Immediately after, I've started photoshoping some fancy textures with all the keys that I need and in style that I would like it to see. Did like the whole left half of a keyboard, but without an F-row. Then got to editing the config...
And all this passion in making my own cool layout just got smashed when I realised - there's a fixed size grid for the buttons, they can't all have different size and position. Cuz you know, I made it to have dimensions similar to a real keyboard, where their sizes and positions are realted correctly, so right now as I understand, you can't recreate a look of a real keyboard.

So this is my request, it would be wonderful if you make it more flexible, even if it will have to have a more complicated config. At least float-valued size multipliers for shift, tab, alt, etc. As a way to do that, you could just remove the "columns" parameter and instead leave just rows, amount of keys in every row, float width multiplier, and just set the keys in a row to stand one to the right of another + gap. But that's just my idea, you as a developer would most likey find a better solution.
Thanks.


----------



## universallp (Apr 1, 2018)

DR01D_Qs said:


> So I've installed the plugin, checked if it's working. Really sexy thingy in an easy to use form of a plugin, can't see a similar solution around here. Immediately after, I've started photoshoping some fancy textures with all the keys that I need and in style that I would like it to see. Did like the whole left half of a keyboard, but without an F-row. Then got to editing the config...
> And all this passion in making my own cool layout just got smashed when I realised - there's a fixed size grid for the buttons, they can't all have different size and position. Cuz you know, I made it to have dimensions similar to a real keyboard, where their sizes and positions are realted correctly, so right now as I understand, you can't recreate a look of a real keyboard.
> 
> So this is my request, it would be wonderful if you make it more flexible, even if it will have to have a more complicated config. At least float-valued size multipliers for shift, tab, alt, etc. As a way to do that, you could just remove the "columns" parameter and instead leave just rows, amount of keys in every row, float width multiplier, and just set the keys in a row to stand one to the right of another + gap. But that's just my idea, you as a developer would most likey find a better solution.
> Thanks.


I have a lot of changes in mind for a future update. I'd like to unify all input methods, so you can for example have gamepad, mouse and keyboard keys all in one overlay and I also wanted to make a tool that allows people to create presets without them having to learn how the configs work, so while I'm at it I could also add your idea but right now I have no time because school is keeping me busy. I have my last exam on May 2nd and after that I'll be able to get back into working on this project, but for now I'm afraid I can't really spend any time on this.


----------



## DR01D_Qs (Apr 1, 2018)

universallp said:


> I have a lot of changes in mind for a future update. I'd like to unify all input methods, so you can for example have gamepad, mouse and keyboard keys all in one overlay and I also wanted to make a tool that allows people to create presets without them having to learn how the configs work, so while I'm at it I could also add your idea but right now I have no time because school is keeping me busy. I have my last exam on May 2nd and after that I'll be able to get back into working on this project, but for now I'm afraid I can't really spend any time on this.


Glad to hear it, will keep an eye on future updates, really enjoying the thing now. What I did as a workaround for now, I just made 6 separate layouts (numbers row, qwert row, asdfgh row, zxcvbn row, tab-caps-shift column, ctrl-win-alt-space row), composed them all in a separate scene, and use this scene as a overlay source. Sketchy as hell, but works. GL with exams.


----------



## Truth91 (Apr 8, 2018)

is there anyway that i can hook this up to the StreamLabs obs?


----------



## universallp (Apr 8, 2018)

Truth91 said:


> is there anyway that i can hook this up to the StreamLabs obs?


Unfortunately no, the Streamlabs fork doesn't support OBS Studio plugins. I don't even know if it supports any plugins at all


----------



## Peleke (Apr 11, 2018)

Is it possible to only highlight mouse cursor clicks as an overlay (while recording a video at the OS level)?


----------



## universallp (Apr 11, 2018)

Peleke said:


> Is it possible to only highlight mouse cursor clicks as an overlay (while recording a video at the OS level)?


For input-history or input-overlay? For input-history you could add a Key name config and uncheck "Use builtin names if undefined in file".
The config would look something like this:

```
# Left mouse name
2_0xED01=LMB
# Right mouse name
2_0xED02=RMB
# Middle mouse button
2_0xED03=MMB
# Extra mouse button 1
2_0xED04=MB4
# Extra mouse button 2
2_0xED05=MB5
```


----------



## LtRyan (Apr 15, 2018)

This isn't working for me, I'm getting these errors:

17:06:59.758: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/input-overlay.dll': The specified module could not be found.
17:06:59.758:  (126)
17:06:59.758: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/input-overlay.dll' not loaded


----------



## universallp (Apr 16, 2018)

LtRyan said:


> This isn't working for me, I'm getting these errors:
> 
> 17:06:59.758: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/input-overlay.dll': The specified module could not be found.
> 17:06:59.758:  (126)
> 17:06:59.758: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/input-overlay.dll' not loaded


I need a little more info than that. Can you give me the full logs of both 32 and 64bit OBS?


----------



## LtRyan (Apr 24, 2018)

When I run x64:

```
06:45:04.628: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4440 CPU @ 3.10GHz
06:45:04.628: CPU Speed: 3100MHz
06:45:04.628: Physical Cores: 4, Logical Cores: 4
06:45:04.628: Physical Memory: 16326MB Total, 10854MB Free
06:45:04.628: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 (revision: 24094; 64-bit)
06:45:04.628: Running as administrator: true
06:45:04.628: Aero is Enabled
06:45:04.644: Portable mode: false
06:45:05.179: OBS 21.1.0 (64bit, windows)
06:45:05.179: ---------------------------------
06:45:05.180: ---------------------------------
06:45:05.180: audio settings reset:
06:45:05.180:     samples per sec: 44100
06:45:05.180:     speakers:        2
06:45:05.360: ---------------------------------
06:45:05.360: Initializing D3D11...
06:45:05.360: Available Video Adapters: 
06:45:05.361:     Adapter 1: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970
06:45:05.361:       Dedicated VRAM: 4186308608
06:45:05.361:       Shared VRAM:    3996395520
06:45:05.361:       output 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}, attached=true
06:45:05.361:       output 2: pos={1920, 0}, size={1600, 900}, attached=true
06:45:05.367: Loading up D3D11 on adapter NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 (0)
06:45:05.389: D3D11 loaded successfully, feature level used: 45056
06:45:06.913: ---------------------------------
06:45:06.913: video settings reset:
06:45:06.913:     base resolution:   1280x720
06:45:06.913:     output resolution: 1280x720
06:45:06.913:     downscale filter:  Bicubic
06:45:06.913:     fps:               60/1
06:45:06.913:     format:            NV12
06:45:06.913:     YUV mode:          601/Partial
06:45:06.929: Audio monitoring device:
06:45:06.929:     name: Default
06:45:06.929:     id: default
06:45:06.929: ---------------------------------
06:45:07.112: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/chrome_elf.dll' not found, loading of module failed
06:45:07.194: [CoreAudio encoder]: CoreAudio AAC encoder not installed on the system or couldn't be loaded
06:45:07.423: [AMF] AMF Test failed due to one or more errors.
06:45:07.424: Failed to initialize module 'enc-amf.dll'
06:45:07.911: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/input-overlay.dll': The specified module could not be found.
06:45:07.911:  (126)
06:45:07.911: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/input-overlay.dll' not loaded
06:45:08.570: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libcef.dll' not found, loading of module failed
06:45:08.637: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libEGL.dll': The specified procedure could not be found.
06:45:08.637:  (127)
06:45:08.637: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libEGL.dll' not loaded
06:45:08.842: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libGLESv2.dll' not found, loading of module failed
06:45:09.098: [browser_source: 'Version: 1.31.0']
06:45:10.605: NVENC supported
06:45:12.622: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/uiohook.dll' not found, loading of module failed
06:45:12.709: Couldn't find VLC installation, VLC video source disabled
06:45:12.999: No blackmagic support
06:45:13.781: ---------------------------------
06:45:13.781:   Loaded Modules:
06:45:13.781:     win-wasapi.dll
06:45:13.781:     win-mf.dll
06:45:13.781:     win-ivcam.dll
06:45:13.781:     win-dshow.dll
06:45:13.781:     win-decklink.dll
06:45:13.781:     win-capture.dll
06:45:13.781:     vlc-video.dll
06:45:13.781:     text-freetype2.dll
06:45:13.781:     rtmp-services.dll
06:45:13.781:     obs-x264.dll
06:45:13.781:     obs-vst.dll
06:45:13.781:     obs-transitions.dll
06:45:13.781:     obs-text.dll
06:45:13.781:     obs-qsv11.dll
06:45:13.781:     obs-outputs.dll
06:45:13.781:     obs-filters.dll
06:45:13.781:     obs-ffmpeg.dll
06:45:13.781:     obs-browser.dll
06:45:13.781:     image-source.dll
06:45:13.781:     frontend-tools.dll
06:45:13.781:     enc-amf.dll
06:45:13.781:     coreaudio-encoder.dll
06:45:13.781: ---------------------------------
06:45:13.781: ==== Startup complete ===============================================
06:45:14.020: All scene data cleared
06:45:14.020: ------------------------------------------------
06:45:14.162: WASAPI: Device 'Speakers (6- USB Audio Device)' initialized
06:45:14.175: WASAPI: Device 'Microphone (6- USB Audio Device)' initialized
06:45:14.358: adding 162 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 162 milliseconds
06:45:14.380: adding 46 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 208 milliseconds
06:45:23.046: Switched to scene 'Scene'
06:45:23.617: [game-capture: 'Game Capture'] attempting to hook process: FortniteClient-Win64-Shipping.exe
06:45:23.659: [game-capture: 'Game Capture'] using helper (compatibility hook)
06:45:23.718: [game-capture: 'Game Capture'] hook not loaded yet, retrying..
06:45:23.718: ------------------------------------------------
06:45:23.718: Loaded scenes:
06:45:23.718: - scene 'Scene':
06:45:23.718:     - source: 'Game Capture' (game_capture)
06:45:23.718:     - source: 'Streamlabs' (browser_source)
06:45:23.718: ------------------------------------------------
06:45:23.719: [game-capture: 'Game Capture'] attempting to hook process: FortniteClient-Win64-Shipping.exe
06:45:23.721: [game-capture: 'Game Capture'] using helper (compatibility hook)
06:45:25.729: [game-capture: 'Game Capture'] attempting to hook process: FortniteClient-Win64-Shipping.exe
06:45:25.745: [game-capture: 'Game Capture'] d3d11 shared texture capture successful
06:45:25.746: [game-capture: 'Game Capture'] shared texture capture successful
```

When I run x32:

```
06:49:59.284: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4440 CPU @ 3.10GHz
06:49:59.284: CPU Speed: 3100MHz
06:49:59.285: Physical Cores: 4, Logical Cores: 4
06:49:59.285: Physical Memory: 16326MB Total, 10523MB Free (NOTE: 32bit programs cannot use more than 3gb)
06:49:59.285: Windows Version: 6.1 Build 7601 (revision: 24094; 64-bit)
06:49:59.285: Running as administrator: true
06:49:59.285: Aero is Enabled
06:49:59.290: Portable mode: false
06:49:59.685: OBS 21.1.0 (windows)
06:49:59.685: ---------------------------------
06:49:59.686: ---------------------------------
06:49:59.686: audio settings reset:
06:49:59.686:     samples per sec: 44100
06:49:59.686:     speakers:        2
06:49:59.745: ---------------------------------
06:49:59.745: Initializing D3D11...
06:49:59.745: Available Video Adapters: 
06:49:59.747:     Adapter 1: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970
06:49:59.747:       Dedicated VRAM: 3221225472
06:49:59.747:       Shared VRAM:    1073676288
06:49:59.747:       output 1: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}, attached=true
06:49:59.747:       output 2: pos={1920, 0}, size={1600, 900}, attached=true
06:49:59.789: Loading up D3D11 on adapter NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 (0)
06:49:59.818: D3D11 loaded successfully, feature level used: 45056
06:50:00.838: ---------------------------------
06:50:00.838: video settings reset:
06:50:00.838:     base resolution:   1280x720
06:50:00.838:     output resolution: 1280x720
06:50:00.838:     downscale filter:  Bicubic
06:50:00.838:     fps:               60/1
06:50:00.838:     format:            NV12
06:50:00.838:     YUV mode:          601/Partial
06:50:00.839: Audio monitoring device:
06:50:00.839:     name: Default
06:50:00.839:     id: default
06:50:00.840: ---------------------------------
06:50:00.917: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/32bit/chrome_elf.dll' not found, loading of module failed
06:50:00.956: [CoreAudio encoder]: CoreAudio AAC encoder not installed on the system or couldn't be loaded
06:50:01.158: [AMF] AMF Test failed due to one or more errors.
06:50:01.158: Failed to initialize module 'enc-amf.dll'
06:50:01.430: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/32bit/input-overlay.dll': The specified module could not be found.
06:50:01.430:  (126)
06:50:01.430: Module '../../obs-plugins/32bit/input-overlay.dll' not loaded
06:50:02.815: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/32bit/libcef.dll' not found, loading of module failed
06:50:02.883: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/32bit/libEGL.dll': The specified procedure could not be found.
06:50:02.883:  (127)
06:50:02.883: Module '../../obs-plugins/32bit/libEGL.dll' not loaded
06:50:03.010: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/32bit/libGLESv2.dll' not found, loading of module failed
06:50:03.169: [browser_source: 'Version: 1.31.0']
06:50:03.400: NVENC supported
06:50:04.216: Required module function 'obs_module_load' in module '../../obs-plugins/32bit/uiohook.dll' not found, loading of module failed
06:50:04.255: VLC found, VLC video source enabled
06:50:04.359: No blackmagic support
06:50:04.510: ---------------------------------
06:50:04.510:   Loaded Modules:
06:50:04.510:     win-wasapi.dll
06:50:04.510:     win-mf.dll
06:50:04.510:     win-ivcam.dll
06:50:04.510:     win-dshow.dll
06:50:04.510:     win-decklink.dll
06:50:04.510:     win-capture.dll
06:50:04.510:     vlc-video.dll
06:50:04.510:     text-freetype2.dll
06:50:04.510:     rtmp-services.dll
06:50:04.510:     obs-x264.dll
06:50:04.510:     obs-vst.dll
06:50:04.510:     obs-transitions.dll
06:50:04.510:     obs-text.dll
06:50:04.510:     obs-qsv11.dll
06:50:04.510:     obs-outputs.dll
06:50:04.510:     obs-filters.dll
06:50:04.510:     obs-ffmpeg.dll
06:50:04.510:     obs-browser.dll
06:50:04.510:     image-source.dll
06:50:04.510:     frontend-tools.dll
06:50:04.510:     enc-amf.dll
06:50:04.510:     coreaudio-encoder.dll
06:50:04.510: ---------------------------------
06:50:04.510: ==== Startup complete ===============================================
06:50:04.521: All scene data cleared
06:50:04.521: ------------------------------------------------
06:50:04.615: WASAPI: Device 'Speakers (6- USB Audio Device)' initialized
06:50:04.632: WASAPI: Device 'Microphone (6- USB Audio Device)' initialized
06:50:04.735: adding 92 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 92 milliseconds
06:50:04.757: adding 46 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 139 milliseconds
06:50:05.142: [game-capture: 'Game Capture'] attempting to hook process: FortniteClient-Win64-Shipping.exe
06:50:05.145: Switched to scene 'Scene'
06:50:05.149: ------------------------------------------------
06:50:05.149: Loaded scenes:
06:50:05.149: - scene 'Scene':
06:50:05.149:     - source: 'Game Capture' (game_capture)
06:50:05.149:     - source: 'Streamlabs' (browser_source)
06:50:05.149: ------------------------------------------------
06:50:05.149: [game-capture: 'Game Capture'] shared texture capture successful
06:50:05.374: [rtmp-services plugin] Successfully updated file 'services.json' (version 81)
06:50:05.374: [rtmp-services plugin] Successfully updated package (version 81)
```


----------



## universallp (Apr 25, 2018)

LtRyan said:


> When I run x64:
> 
> ```
> 06:45:04.628: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4440 CPU @ 3.10GHz
> ...


You're running Windows 7, did you try installing Visual C++ 2015 Redistributable? You might be missing some dependencies


----------



## LtRyan (Apr 25, 2018)

I already have this installed it seems. I reinstalled it just to be sure and it didn't change anything


----------



## universallp (Apr 25, 2018)

LtRyan said:


> I already have this installed it seems. I reinstalled it just to be sure and it didn't change anything


Are you using v4.5 or v4.6-pre?


----------



## LtRyan (Apr 27, 2018)

The one you linked me before was the one I tried


----------



## universallp (Apr 27, 2018)

LtRyan said:


> The one you linked me before was the one I tried


So you used 4.6-pre, which I recommend to Windows 7 users on GitHub?
Well at this point I'm out of ideas, you can try any older version and see if it works, but for all other users that encountered issues on Windows 7 they usually resolved after installing the dependencies and using the 4.6 version (4.5 was compiled incorrectly which will prevent it from running on Windows 7).
I'm sorry, but for now this is all I can help you with.


----------



## Mataka Tek (May 2, 2018)

Hello and Thank you for your plugin. I am for the first time trying your plugin. 

Taking your advice, I double check the Input Overlay v. 4.5.Zip against VirusTotal.
I am now getting 2 detections from VirusTotal. (In the past it was zero per your post)
https://www.virustotal.com/#/file/4...5d18f1caf5e8eeaa9007482b3d6a01a6313/detection 
Bkav lists: W32.eHeur.Malware14
Cylance lists:  Unsafe

Can you please double check ?


----------



## universallp (May 3, 2018)

Mataka Tek said:


> Hello and Thank you for your plugin. I am for the first time trying your plugin.
> 
> Taking your advice, I double check the Input Overlay v. 4.5.Zip against VirusTotal.
> I am now getting 2 detections from VirusTotal. (In the past it was zero per your post)
> ...


Don't check the entire zip archive. Check the individual dlls, since those contain the actual program that you'll end up running.
A zip file will very rarely be a virus in itself, the contents of the archive matter and they get zero detections.
If you still don't trust me, there's always the option of grabbing the source code, reading it and compiling it yourself.


----------



## NotLuthera (May 6, 2018)

I'm loving this overlay. One question: is there anything you can suggest to use it with an MMO mouse (I have a corsair scimitar) I've made the overlay PNG no problem. just not sure what to identify the input of the side buttons

Maybe I missed a post or preset somewhere, but haven't been able to find it anywhere. :P


----------



## universallp (May 6, 2018)

NotLuthera said:


> I'm loving this overlay. One question: is there anything you can suggest to use it with an MMO mouse (I have a corsair scimitar) I've made the overlay PNG no problem. just not sure what to identify the input of the side buttons
> 
> Maybe I missed a post or preset somewhere, but haven't been able to find it anywhere. :P


The mouse presets are a little tricky as of right now. It can only contain left mouse button, right mouse button, scroll wheel up, scroll wheel down, scroll wheel pressed down and two side buttons (Used to go back and forth in the browser).

If that's all you need you can copy the normal mouse-no-movement.ini and modify it.
For the left mouse button you would modify the following values:

```
2_mouse_lmb_u_v=1,1
2_mouse_lmb_w_h=139,174
2_mouse_lmb_x_y=2,0
```
"u_v" is the location in the texture with the first number being the pixels counted from the right side and the second the pixels from the top (Note that it's not 0,0 because you have to have a 1 pixel border around the entire texture).
"w_h" is the width and height of the left mouse button
"x_y" is the position of the button in the final layout, that you'll see in OBS.

If you need a more complex overlay you'll have to wait a little, since I'm planning on reworking the config for overlays


----------



## Salsam (May 9, 2018)

Is there a way to include Joystick (and other devices) inputs into "input history"?
Atm all my keyboard inputs are shown but none of the key inputs my joystick is sending


----------



## universallp (May 9, 2018)

Salsam said:


> Is there a way to include Joystick (and other devices) inputs into "input history"?
> Atm all my keyboard inputs are shown but none of the key inputs my joystick is sending


Not yet, but it's planned for 5.0 (I'll start working on it today)


----------



## Altreus (May 12, 2018)

Hello good sir. Hope you are well. Thank you for putting the time into this plugin!

I have noticed an issue whereby the characters < and > are not recognised on a QWERTY keyboard. (These are on , and . respectively.) If I press , or . this causes a blank line to show up in the input history, and if I press < or > this causes three RSHIFTs in a row. I see you are working on 5.0 and I am in no great rush to record anything soon but if you have an idea of what might cause this behaviour it would be cool to get a fix for it!

Also, sometimes it doesn't seem to go as fast as me and it omits some keypresses, but that is only obvious when I'm typing.

I also have some suggestions that you might consider:

* When ignoring repeated keys, put [KEY] x [NUMBER] to indicate how many times in a row it was pressed
* Have options for lowercase names in the history
* Collect keypresses within a certain time limit onto one line, so if the person is typing, the thing they typed shows up on one line instead of one line per letter.

I think this plugin would be super cool for some tutorial videos I have planned but the game really makes heavy use of < and > so that will be difficult right now :(

thanks!


----------



## universallp (May 12, 2018)

Altreus said:


> Hello good sir. Hope you are well. Thank you for putting the time into this plugin!
> 
> I have noticed an issue whereby the characters < and > are not recognised on a QWERTY keyboard. (These are on , and . respectively.) If I press , or . this causes a blank line to show up in the input history, and if I press < or > this causes three RSHIFTs in a row. I see you are working on 5.0 and I am in no great rush to record anything soon but if you have an idea of what might cause this behaviour it would be cool to get a fix for it!
> 
> ...


I noticed that a lot of special keys do not have a name in the history source, so I'll have to see how I'm going to handle that.
The repeating indicator (the x-times) should be  doable, so I'll consider that. For lowercase names would you want the entire name to be lower case ("L-SHIFT" would turn into "l-shift") or just everything except the first letter ("SPACE" would turn into "Space")?
Lastly the collection of keypresses for when someone is typing is already implemented (it's called command mode and you can try it out in v4.6-pre), although it's not entirely where I want it to be.


----------



## Kenyiro (May 19, 2018)

Hi im new on this forum and i got question for  author this plugin ( possible add mouse Roccat Tyon  ???)


----------



## universallp (May 19, 2018)

Kenyiro said:


> Hi im new on this forum and i got question for  author this plugin ( possible add mouse Roccat Tyon  ???)


What's special about that mouse? Any normal mouse is supported


----------



## Swerik (May 22, 2018)

Hi, is there a Layout for PS3 Controllers? Like it uses XBOX inputs but displays PS3?


----------



## universallp (May 23, 2018)

Swerik said:


> Hi, is there a Layout for PS3 Controllers? Like it uses XBOX inputs but displays PS3?


Nope, I saw someone make one but I don't know if they finished it. If you search through the thread you might find the post


----------



## NotLuthera (May 23, 2018)

universallp said:


> The mouse presets are a little tricky as of right now. It can only contain left mouse button, right mouse button, scroll wheel up, scroll wheel down, scroll wheel pressed down and two side buttons (Used to go back and forth in the browser).
> 
> If that's all you need you can copy the normal mouse-no-movement.ini and modify it.
> For the left mouse button you would modify the following values:
> ...



thanks! yeah i was looking for something that would let me track the input from the numberpad on the side of the mouse. i made the PNG no problem but wasn't sure if the code was there for monitoring those inputs. excited to see the updates you have in store.


----------



## universallp (May 24, 2018)

NotLuthera said:


> thanks! yeah i was looking for something that would let me track the input from the numberpad on the side of the mouse. i made the PNG no problem but wasn't sure if the code was there for monitoring those inputs. excited to see the updates you have in store.


In the meantime you can try and see what keycodes the numpad on your mouse has by running "demo_hook.exe", which is inside the "util" folder in the zip archive.
If the console outputs nothing when you press any of these buttons, I'm afraid that the plugin will probably not be able to display them since I cannot query their state.


----------



## fatihG_ (May 25, 2018)

Hi,

Please correct me if I am wrong, but it seems like the plugin only supports the xbox 360 controller gamepad.

Are there any plans on including support for more/ other gamepads.

For example I know allot of people/speedrunners that would like to get a DS4 to work with this. Or even more retro flavoured co trollers like the 8bitdo. 
Which windows recognizes as a 'wireless controller' and 'SFC30 controller' respectively.

As you can imagine speedrunners/hardcore gamers would like to avoid software like InputMapper or x360ce(which btw doesnt work with your plugin) to avoid adding unnecesary input lag.

So if you were able to add support for more gamepads that would be awesome man.

I could offer you some graphics for multiple gamepads if you are willing to fast track this.
(I had already created a working SNES graphic/.ini. Now that I understand the process I can easily add DS4, 360, xOne, etc.)

Cheers,

Fatih


----------



## universallp (May 25, 2018)

fatihG_ said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong, but it seems like the plugin only supports the xbox 360 controller gamepad.
> 
> ...


I don't know how those gamepads work, I just use the DirectX API. Anything that works with it should work with the plugin (For PS3/4 controllers you'd use DS3/4 Tool which makes these controllers behave like Xbox controllers). I could technically try to use SDL2 (But I don't know if it can capture gamepad input system-wide) but that would be an additional dependency and I'm not sure if I want to go into that.

Currently I have a long list of things I want to do for 5.0, so for now I can't guarantee anything. Also since the config structure will completely change, you'll have to update the configs, I appreciate the offer though.
So for now I'm in the middle of going through my todo list and when I'm done I'll get back to you.

Edit: Testing with SDL showed that it can't capture gamepad input when the SDL Window isn't focused, which means it's not an alternative.


----------



## fatihG_ (May 26, 2018)

Awesome, for me personally InputMapper/DS4W works fine, but again Speedrunners/hardcore folk would like something that can avoid things that could cause input lag.

About the new config structure, I assume it will be a GUI based system as opposed to editing a .ini file.

Could I ask for an option that allows you to have each button set separately?
For example right now you set L1 and it ''detects'' L2. Or the Dpad uses a single ''pressed'' graphic for each direction. 

If the new tool uses a similar set up, could you have a checkbox/boolean that lets you decide whether you want them to be grouped or separate?

This would be really usefull for completely custom layout.
For example, you could make an arcade stick layout with this, or a ''minimalistic'' layout that is completely transparent and all the buttons are listed on a single row, and they only show up when you press a button (similar to how the bizhawk emulator shows the inputs).
Obviously this would be nice with a dpad that has arrows on it, or a custom shape like the DS4 dpad. 

Thanks for the speedy response!

Fatih


----------



## universallp (May 26, 2018)

fatihG_ said:


> Awesome, for me personally InputMapper/DS4W works fine, but again Speedrunners/hardcore folk would like something that can avoid things that could cause input lag.
> 
> About the new config structure, I assume it will be a GUI based system as opposed to editing a .ini file.
> 
> ...


The problem is, that I have no idea how these controllers work and I can't possibly implement separate handlers for all of them.

Also, yeah the new config system will come with a GUI application, which allows the user to create and arrange buttons and other elements.
The idea is that the overlay will consist of elements, which can be of different types.
Currently I have the following types planned:

Static texture (e.g. the Controller body)
Different types of buttons
Keyboard keys
Mouse buttons
Gamepad buttons

Mouse movement
Analog stick movement
Gamepad Trigger
Text (e.g. amount of repeated key presses)
So the way this will work it should be fairly easy to add a new element type for the d-pad (or maybe even the analog sticks) which will unify it into the arcade style you mentioned.

My biggest issue right now is that developing cross platform GUI applications is uncool, to put it nicely, which is the reason why I'm not making much progress right now, but I think I can figure it out.


----------



## Novotisy (May 27, 2018)

Have you ever thought of making oculus rift and/or vive controllers for the overlay?


----------



## universallp (May 27, 2018)

Novotisy said:


> Have you ever thought of making oculus rift and/or vive controllers for the overlay?


No not really. I own neither of those devices (I don't have the money nor the hardware to use them) so implementing and testing would be basically impossible.


----------



## Altreus (May 27, 2018)

I think for lowercase names, just title case would be good (e.g. L-Shift, Space) - or perhaps the option of lowercase, title case, uppercase. Title case would have single letters capitalised, like A or Shift+A; lowercase would be just lowercase, like a or shift+A


----------



## universallp (May 28, 2018)

Altreus said:


> I think for lowercase names, just title case would be good (e.g. L-Shift, Space) - or perhaps the option of lowercase, title case, uppercase. Title case would have single letters capitalised, like A or Shift+A; lowercase would be just lowercase, like a or shift+A


Hmm, well I'll worry about that later, when I'm done with the config tool stuff, but yeah three different modes would probably be the way to go


----------



## Rapturoso (Jun 8, 2018)

Just to bring your attention to a bug that has been in at least the last two versions of this plugins since March. If we want to scale the overlay it currently can't use a resize filter or a render delay as both cause overlap errors. Applying any scaling optimisation renders the keyboard ugly and covers sides of the key graphics with the adjacent key zone. I think this is because the zones are right-angles (boxes) and the key graphics are not. Also the mouse input graphic becomes ugly and loses some detail with the side buttons because of this same issue. This is clearly a rendering bug as it only happens when there is a render delay filter being used to synchronise the key movements to audio and game play or when a scaling filter is applied to the overlay. Have you fixed this in the new version yet? I'm stuck with either a huge input overlay (which I will not use) or an overlay which doesn't look great when scaled (which I reluctantly use, but with a fix I know this can look much better). There is a significant delay between the rendering of the input overlay and the actual game movement, so a fix to allow a render delay without corrupting the overlay is top of the list for bug fixes.


----------



## universallp (Jun 8, 2018)

Rapturoso said:


> Just to bring your attention to a bug that has been in at least the last two versions of this plugins since March. If we want to scale the overlay it currently can't use a resize filter or a render delay as both cause overlap errors. Applying any scaling optimisation renders the keyboard ugly and covers sides of the key graphics with the adjacent key zone. I think this is because the zones are right-angles (boxes) and the key graphics are not. Also the mouse input graphic becomes ugly and loses some detail with the side buttons because of this same issue. This is clearly a rendering bug as it only happens when there is a render delay filter being used to synchronise the key movements to audio and game play or when a scaling filter is applied to the overlay. Have you fixed this in the new version yet? I'm stuck with either a huge input overlay (which I will not use) or an overlay which doesn't look great when scaled (which I reluctantly use, but with a fix I know this can look much better). There is a significant delay between the rendering of the input overlay and the actual game movement, so a fix to allow a render delay without corrupting the overlay is top of the list for bug fixes.


Yeah I noticed that filters in general don't play well with the sources but I have no idea what is causing it and how to fix it, I'll try to figure it out for 5.0 though


----------



## universallp (Jun 17, 2018)

Small update:
In case anyone was wondering, no I haven't stopped working on this, but the config creation tool is more work than I thought.
Here's the current progress on the tool:


Spoiler: Gif











Since I now have the basic interface done the rest should be a lot easier, and I'll be able to move onto the other planned features soon.


----------



## PedMar (Jun 22, 2018)

I feel


universallp said:


> Small update:
> In case anyone was wondering, no I haven't stopped working on this, but the config creation tool is more work than I thought.
> Here's the current progress on the tool:
> 
> ...



I feel your plugin makes my computer have stuttering. What can cause this? I have a ryzen 5 and 16gb of ram


----------



## universallp (Jun 22, 2018)

PedMar said:


> I feel
> 
> 
> I feel your plugin makes my computer have stuttering. What can cause this? I have a ryzen 5 and 16gb of ram


Do you have two instances of OBS running? Or one instance of OBS and one of the utility tools open?
Because as it says in the description, this can cause stuttering mouse and keyboard input:


> *Side note when using this plugin (Windows only):*
> Since this plugin hooks into input do not open two instances of OBS, because it will result in stuttering input. If you do need two instances then only install the plugin on either 32bit or 64bit and open the second instance without the plugin.


----------



## david sss (Jun 25, 2018)

Hey dude, i just use the plugin today and i'm trying to use the Full wasd, but the .ini with the same name just make the keyboard look like a messed without the keys, any fix?, i'm sure i choose the same .ini and the same image


----------



## universallp (Jun 26, 2018)

david sss said:


> Hey dude, i just use the plugin today and i'm trying to use the Full wasd, but the .ini with the same name just make the keyboard look like a messed without the keys, any fix?, i'm sure i choose the same .ini and the same image


What version are you using? I need a full log of OBS and a screenshot of how it looks


----------



## activemotionpictures (Jun 26, 2018)

Hello, I really love this plugin. I mostly use it in combination with the arrow keys and the numpad key for BLENDER 3D.
is there any way to hold a little bit* longer than 5 seconds* what the command I pressed on the kyeboard, *to be shown in the screen before it fades away*? Thanks.


----------



## universallp (Jun 27, 2018)

activemotionpictures said:


> Hello, I really love this plugin. I mostly use it in combination with the arrow keys and the numpad key for BLENDER 3D.
> is there any way to hold a little bit* longer than 5 seconds* what the command I pressed on the kyeboard, *to be shown in the screen before it fades away*? Thanks.


I'm not sure where the five seconds are coming from. Are you using the input history source?
By default that does not fade away at all.


----------



## Damian the DM (Jul 4, 2018)

I'm new to this whole process. But I've followed the instructions of downloading and copying the two folders from the plugin folder to the main obs-studio installation and I get an error every time I try to open OBS and the plugin doesn't show up in the sources.

obs64.exe - Entry Point Not Found

The procedure entry point gs_draw_sprite_subregion could not be located in the dynamic link library E:\OBS\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit\input-overlay.dll.

I've tried multiple versions and all have the same error for me and I have no idea what it is looking for to try and fix it.


----------



## universallp (Jul 5, 2018)

Damian the DM said:


> I'm new to this whole process. But I've followed the instructions of downloading and copying the two folders from the plugin folder to the main obs-studio installation and I get an error every time I try to open OBS and the plugin doesn't show up in the sources.
> 
> obs64.exe - Entry Point Not Found
> 
> ...


I need the full log of OBS studio. Does this happen with the 32 bit version as well?


----------



## Damian the DM (Jul 5, 2018)

universallp said:


> I need the full log of OBS studio. Does this happen with the 32 bit version as well?


Well, first I grabbed the log file, but while doing that, I saw that there was an update to OBS, and downloaded it has fixed the problem. I put the log file in anyways just in case it can help you out in any way. 

Unfortunately, it looks like I will be waiting for your tool to create the overlay to be finished. I have basically no skills with photoshop(gimp) to create the layout I want to use, which is a very non-standard layout.


----------



## universallp (Jul 5, 2018)

Damian the DM said:


> Well, first I grabbed the log file, but while doing that, I saw that there was an update to OBS, and downloaded it has fixed the problem. I put the log file in anyways just in case it can help you out in any way.
> 
> Unfortunately, it looks like I will be waiting for your tool to create the overlay to be finished. I have basically no skills with photoshop(gimp) to create the layout I want to use, which is a very non-standard layout.


You were using OBS 0.15.4, which was outdated by six major releases. The plugin was initially developed for OBS 0.19, which was a year ago, so that explains a lot.

Also the config creation tool only helps with the creation of the config file, I can't really help you with creating the texture, since it's just an image with a bunch of keys next to each other.


----------



## Damian the DM (Jul 5, 2018)

universallp said:


> You were using OBS 0.15.4, which was outdated by six major releases. The plugin was initially developed for OBS 0.19, which was a year ago, so that explains a lot.
> 
> Also the config creation tool only helps with the creation of the config file, I can't really help you with creating the texture, since it's just an image with a bunch of keys next to each other.



Until starting it that time, I had never been prompted to update. I never got into streaming, my PC can't handle game streaming, but I have been experimenting with a workflow stream of editing my podcast. I had always assumed OBS was doing an auto update.
The GIF I saw of your tool looked like you were using it to cut and paste the keys into a new layout too. I'm fine with the default texture, I just don't need a full QWERTY keyboard. If that's not something you intend to support, it's unfortunate but I can try and cobble something together in GIMP.

Thank you for the time and the great tool.


----------



## Damian the DM (Jul 5, 2018)

Well, here's what I ended up putting together. Is there no way to link to the arrows? Right now in the .ini I am using the vc_up and vc_down which don't seem to be right, but I couldn't find another reference to Up and Down in the list in the git. Also not sure why the space bar (at least when I see it in OBS) has a gradient to it. But it functions right now, and it displays the unique set up I use for my project.


----------



## universallp (Jul 5, 2018)

Damian the DM said:


> Until starting it that time, I had never been prompted to update. I never got into streaming, my PC can't handle game streaming, but I have been experimenting with a workflow stream of editing my podcast. I had always assumed OBS was doing an auto update.
> The GIF I saw of your tool looked like you were using it to cut and paste the keys into a new layout too. I'm fine with the default texture, I just don't need a full QWERTY keyboard. If that's not something you intend to support, it's unfortunate but I can try and cobble something together in GIMP.
> 
> Thank you for the time and the great tool.


No problem.
The tool will take the texture and then it'll allow you to crop out and arrange the buttons the way you like and writes it to a config.
Currently you'll have to write the config yourself. You only need image editing software to create the texture, if you don't want to use the one's I already created.
Also the OBS studio auto updater had some issues in the past, I also don't even know if 0.15 even had that feature.



Damian the DM said:


> Well, here's what I ended up putting together. Is there no way to link to the arrows? Right now in the .ini I am using the vc_up and vc_down which don't seem to be right, but I couldn't find another reference to Up and Down in the list in the git. Also not sure why the space bar (at least when I see it in OBS) has a gradient to it. But it functions right now, and it displays the unique set up I use for my project.


The arrow key codes are the arrows on the numpad. (E.g. Numpad 8 would be up). The dedicated arrow keys are almost the same keycode, except they use 0xEE instead of 0xE0 as a prefix, so 0xE048 (The code for the up arrow on the numpad) would turn into 0xEE48 for the dedicated up arrow.
It's confusing, but I rely on a third party library, which is more or less out of my hands.


----------



## RytoEX (Jul 5, 2018)

universallp said:


> Also the OBS studio auto updater had some issues in the past, I also don't even know if 0.15 even had that feature.


It had a _different_ update feature that simply notified the user of new updates (pictured below).  If you clicked the notification away, it wouldn't notify you again for a while (I forget how long).  If you have security software blocking the update check, it likely would never alert you because it can't check for updates.

There was an issue with the new auto-updater in OBS Studio 21.1.0 where it was not updating correctly.  That was fixed in OBS Studio 21.1.2.


----------



## cocofire (Jul 8, 2018)

I was wondering is there a layout for the PS4 controller?


----------



## Mowen (Jul 9, 2018)

Hello, Im french sorry for my bad english, So !
Can you give me the file of "  wasd-extended " < The file for modificate on photoshop please i need for change the qwerty for azert .. Thanks you :) !


----------



## universallp (Jul 9, 2018)

Mowen said:


> Hello, Im french sorry for my bad english, So !
> Can you give me the file of "  wasd-extended " < The file for modificate on photoshop please i need for change the qwerty for azert .. Thanks you :) !


I don't have that one since someone else made that, I only have the *.psd for the normal wasd layout. You can download it here.



cocofire said:


> I was wondering is there a layout for the PS4 controller?


I don't have one, but someone in this thread worked on it so you might be able to ask them and get it.


----------



## Mowen (Jul 9, 2018)

universallp said:


> I don't have that one since someone else made that, I only have the *.psd for the normal wasd layout. You can download it here.
> 
> 
> I don't have one, but someone in this thread worked on it so you might be able to ask them and get it.




PERFECT. Thanks you.


----------



## cocofire (Jul 9, 2018)

fatihG_ said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong, but it seems like the plugin only supports the xbox 360 controller gamepad.
> 
> ...



Do you by any chance have the ps4 controller png and ini file completed?


----------



## Damian the DM (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm curious how you got the default qwerty spacebar to work right. Mine doesn't end up as a smooth or full sized bar even though I thought I mimiced the way yours is in the .ini. I've attached a screen shot of how it looks in obs, as well as the texture I made for the layout and a txt version of the ini I used. The key itself reacts when I type, so it is registered right. The texture is 4 keys wide, which matches the key width. And it's in the right place in the texture at (4,0).


----------



## universallp (Jul 9, 2018)

Damian the DM said:


> I'm curious how you got the default qwerty spacebar to work right. Mine doesn't end up as a smooth or full sized bar even though I thought I mimiced the way yours is in the .ini. I've attached a screen shot of how it looks in obs, as well as the texture I made for the layout and a txt version of the ini I used. The key itself reacts when I type, so it is registered right. The texture is 4 keys wide, which matches the key width. And it's in the right place in the texture at (4,0).


I do have to admit that the spacebar has some special handling, which I don't even quite remember how it works.
I took a look at your config and there were two issues:

'1_key_count' was set to 73, but it has to be set to 17, while it seems that this doesn't matter it did affect the spacebar
'2_key_width' and '2_key_height' contained one entry too much, which resulted in the spacebar getting assigned the wrong dimensions
Try the attached version it should work and show up correctly


----------



## Damian the DM (Jul 10, 2018)

universallp said:


> I do have to admit that the spacebar has some special handling, which I don't even quite remember how it works.
> I took a look at your config and there were two issues:
> 
> '1_key_count' was set to 73, but it has to be set to 17, while it seems that this doesn't matter it did affect the spacebar
> ...


Thanks so much! Now I've got my input overlay to match my editor!


----------



## universallp (Jul 10, 2018)

Okay so after a lot of tinkering the first pre release of the config creation tool is done. Here's the binary for Windows if anyone wants to play around with it (and potentially crash it). As of right now the configs it creates are of no use since it's a new config format which will be introduced for 5.0, but I thought I just give you an update so you know I'm actually doing something.

Edit: Link should work now, woops.


----------



## SuperSwagger (Jul 14, 2018)

First off: New overlay made specifically for use with FNaF: Ultimate Custom Night. Since it's a very keyboard-heavy game once you start getting deeper in the game, a keyboard overlay can be helpful for seeing all the inputs. (.zip archive attached below.)

Second: The linux version of the plugin flat-out does not work. I have followed the directions in the README to the letter, modified them, done them every way possible, and they have not worked. Please either fix the linux plugin or make the directions more comprehensible, as many people use linux instead of windows.


----------



## universallp (Jul 14, 2018)

SuperSwagger said:


> First off: New overlay made specifically for use with FNaF: Ultimate Custom Night. Since it's a very keyboard-heavy game once you start getting deeper in the game, a keyboard overlay can be helpful for seeing all the inputs. (.zip archive attached below.)
> 
> Second: The linux version of the plugin flat-out does not work. I have followed the directions in the README to the letter, modified them, done them every way possible, and they have not worked. Please either fix the linux plugin or make the directions more comprehensible, as many people use linux instead of windows.


The instructions in the Readme are incorrect. I only found that out afterwards, so I added the correct way in the post under "Linux Version".

Since every linux distro works differently there is no single way that will work for everyone. I just assumed that most linux users are adept and can figure out how to install the *.so file.

So with that out of the way, what distro are you using? Have you installed libuiohook?
If so you can either try the instructions under "Linux Version" in this post or try these, which were made by someone for Solus Linux (But they should work for other distros as well).
That being said, I haven't used the linux version in a while but I can assure you that it has worked.


----------



## SuperSwagger (Jul 15, 2018)

Wow, that was a quick reply lol. Was away for the day, no wifi where I was, sorry.

I am currently using ubuntu, and I have not installed libuiohook. I also have no clue how to install libuiohook.


----------



## universallp (Jul 15, 2018)

SuperSwagger said:


> Wow, that was a quick reply lol. Was away for the day, no wifi where I was, sorry.
> 
> I am currently using ubuntu, and I have not installed libuiohook. I also have no clue how to install libuiohook.


I haven't tried the plugin on ubuntu, but i would assume that it should work.
Just follow the instructions in the main post under "Linux Version". There's also a video in which I show the process. It's under OpenSuse, but I'm pretty sure that the folder paths should be the same under Ubuntu. Since Ubuntu doesn't offer libuiohook in its repositories you'll have to install it manually like I show in the video, the download for the precompiled version of libuiohook is also included in the instructions.


----------



## itsadr (Jul 18, 2018)

Hello, I'm really bad with trying to create a custom layout. I tried and I just got frustrated. Would anyone be able to add in a V key to the WASD-Extended preset that universal has made? It's only only key thats missing from what I need and itd be a great help.


----------



## Paolo Mortari (Jul 19, 2018)

Hi guys, is it possible, editing the game-pad.ini, to make the gamepad layout look like this attached image?

I just want to have bigger LB/RB LT/RT buttons so people can notice it better



Thank you!


----------



## universallp (Jul 20, 2018)

Paolo Mortari said:


> Hi guys, is it possible, editing the game-pad.ini, to make the gamepad layout look like this attached image?
> 
> I just want to have bigger LB/RB LT/RT buttons so people can notice it better
> 
> ...


Yes it's possible, but you'll also have to edit the texture.
Here's what you have to modify in the ini file:

```
# Width & height of layout
1_pad_w=1280
# You probably want to change the height, since the bigger trigger texture will increase it
1_pad_h=926
# LT/RT size
1_pad_t_w=40
1_pad_t_h=44
# LT/RT texture position (LT first, RT next to it)
1_pad_t_u=303
1_pad_t_v=930
#[...]
# LT layout position
1_pad_lt_x=224
1_pad_lt_y=0
# RT layout position
1_pad_rt_x=1016
1_pad_rt_y=0
```
Just adjust them to whatever values you need.


----------



## kentonr44 (Jul 22, 2018)

Hey guys, is it possible to just show a visual image of what key you pressed instead of the text or the entire keyboard at once? Like if I press the "K" button, I want an image of the "K" button to dissolve in and then out on the screen

Thanks!


----------



## universallp (Jul 22, 2018)

kentonr44 said:


> Hey guys, is it possible to just show a visual image of what key you pressed instead of the text or the entire keyboard at once? Like if I press the "K" button, I want an image of the "K" button to dissolve in and then out on the screen
> 
> Thanks!


The closest you'll get to that is the key icons in input history. It displays icons instead of just text.

Luís Cherubini made a preset for input-history to make it look like this:





You can get the preset here.


----------



## kentonr44 (Jul 24, 2018)

universallp said:


> The closest you'll get to that is the key icons in input history. It displays icons instead of just text.
> 
> Luís Cherubini made a preset for input-history to make it look like this:
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL! That works just fine. Thank you so much!


----------



## SuperSwagger (Jul 29, 2018)

universallp said:


> I haven't tried the plugin on ubuntu, but i would assume that it should work.
> Just follow the instructions in the main post under "Linux Version". There's also a video in which I show the process. It's under OpenSuse, but I'm pretty sure that the folder paths should be the same under Ubuntu. Since Ubuntu doesn't offer libuiohook in its repositories you'll have to install it manually like I show in the video, the download for the precompiled version of libuiohook is also included in the instructions.


That worked just fine, thanks!

P.S.: It would be great if you included the overlay I posted in your next update ;)


----------



## universallp (Jul 29, 2018)

SuperSwagger said:


> That worked just fine, thanks!
> 
> P.S.: It would be great if you included the overlay I posted in your next update ;)


The next update will be version 5.0, so it'll take some time since I have a lot of changes in mind but yeah the preset will be included.
You can monitor the progress over on the github project.


----------



## ThatMouse (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi, I just downloaded and installed this plugin (I'm completely new at OBS and recording my gameplay) but I'm absolutely in love with your work on this.

That said, I'm using it to capture WASD and mouse button + movement in Guild Wars 2, but for some reason the plugin doesn't seem to pick up any input when I'm actually in game.

If I'm in OBS or on a browser, it'll pick it up. But not when I'm in Guild Wars 2.

Do you know what I might be able to do to fix it?


----------



## universallp (Aug 1, 2018)

ThatMouse said:


> Hi, I just downloaded and installed this plugin (I'm completely new at OBS and recording my gameplay) but I'm absolutely in love with your work on this.
> 
> That said, I'm using it to capture WASD and mouse button + movement in Guild Wars 2, but for some reason the plugin doesn't seem to pick up any input when I'm actually in game.
> 
> ...


Someone else had the same issue with Guild Wars 2, they fixed it by running OBS studio as administrator, might work for you as well.
Also glad you like the plugin


----------



## ThatMouse (Aug 2, 2018)

Thank you! That worked perfectly and the plugin is amazing. :D


----------



## 2gethR (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi.

I'm having trouble creating my own key layout with your program. I'm not even sure how to edit the settings so these things can work. For example, how come I have to enter 358 on 1_key_abs_w and 1_key_abs_h when in my PNG, my buttons are 100x100 pixels?

Everything just seems incredibly confusing.

This is what I'm working towards: https://i.imgur.com/nZmNzgm.png (Slide is Shift and Jump is Space)
For some reason, I cannot combine mouse buttons and keyboard buttons in the same .ini file, but that's not the point.

This is my current setup: https://i.imgur.com/L4Zo1nR.png / https://i.imgur.com/dqb50md.png
Of course, I can still set up a bunch of stuff with cropping in OBS, if I could ever get it to work. The problem is, that nothing is clear and it feels incredibly counterintuitive. Do you have any idea what I need to do for this to finally work out?


----------



## universallp (Aug 4, 2018)

2gethR said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm having trouble creating my own key layout with your program. I'm not even sure how to edit the settings so these things can work. For example, how come I have to enter 358 on 1_key_abs_w and 1_key_abs_h when in my PNG, my buttons are 100x100 pixels?
> 
> ...


Have you watched the tutorial video on how to create ini files? That might clear some things up
*_abs_w and *_abs_h is the size of a normal key.
Your keys will have to be exactly this size in the texture file or any multiple of that.
The multiplier is defined in *_key_width and *_key_height. So any normal sized key would have both values set at '1'.
This'll give you some issues since in the overlay you want to create the 'jump' and 'slide' keys aren't twice as big as the other buttons.

I know it's confusing, which is why I'm working on making this process easier, but with this being a one man project the progress is rather slow.


----------



## 2gethR (Aug 4, 2018)

I'm sorry, this did not help me. I have used the larger version of my key layout (https://i.imgur.com/dqb50md.png) and have modified my Global Key Size to 1_key_abs_w=401 and 1_key_abs_h=402, which is exactly what my circles' sizes are. However, OBS displays this to me: https://i.imgur.com/2vM8vxs.png


----------



## universallp (Aug 5, 2018)

2gethR said:


> I'm sorry, this did not help me. I have used the larger version of my key layout (https://i.imgur.com/dqb50md.png) and have modified my Global Key Size to 1_key_abs_w=401 and 1_key_abs_h=402, which is exactly what my circles' sizes are. However, OBS displays this to me: https://i.imgur.com/2vM8vxs.png


You'll also have to tell me what the rest of your ini file looks like, if you want me to help you


----------



## 2gethR (Aug 5, 2018)

I apologize.
What I did is use the .ini file for the wasd-minimal keyboard that was in the "presets" folder of the download. I figured it was fine to simply edit it from there.

Attaching the file would not work: https://pastebin.com/MAwqiqgr


----------



## universallp (Aug 5, 2018)

2gethR said:


> I apologize.
> What I did is use the .ini file for the wasd-minimal keyboard that was in the "presets" folder of the download. I figured it was fine to simply edit it from there.
> 
> Attaching the file would not work: https://pastebin.com/MAwqiqgr


Ok, so this was partially my fault. Currently the width and height are stored in an unsigned 8 bit integer, which only go up to 255, since your buttons are over that it wrapped around.
I fixed this in 4.7.1 which is the latest release on github.




This is as close as I could get. You'll have to fix your texture and config though to make it work (To fix the ugly cropping)
First, make sure there's a 1 pixel transparent border around the entire texture.
Then make sure that there's a 3 pixel gap between each individual button.
Next resize the buttons that should be twice the size in the overlay to twice the size in the texture as well.
Lastly you'll have to adjust the '1_texture_v_space' to 9, because there's five normal sized buttons in one row plus two double sized ones which add up to nine.

I'm sorry that the process is so messy but it'll be a lot easier when I get the tool along version 5 finished


----------



## Physecks (Aug 7, 2018)

Is it possible for you to make a layout with the keys i highlighted with the red dots in the file I attached with the same font and style as the wasd presets? I have given it a go at making one but im really just not getting it :(


----------



## universallp (Aug 7, 2018)

Physecks said:


> Is it possible for you to make a layout with the keys i highlighted with the red dots in the file I attached with the same font and style as the wasd presets? I have given it a go at making one but im really just not getting it :(


No, sorry. I did do this in the past, but I just do not have the time to create presets for everyone.
Creating presets will get easier when I'm done with version 5.0, though.
Until then you can start by trying to create the texture first. I already created a tutorial showing how it works.


----------



## Physecks (Aug 8, 2018)

universallp said:


> No, sorry. I did do this in the past, but I just do not have the time to create presets for everyone.
> Creating presets will get easier when I'm done with version 5.0, though.
> Until then you can start by trying to create the texture first. I already created a tutorial showing how it works.


Alright man thanks for replying, i might just not use one because i cant show the keys i always press so i might as well remove the clutter since viewers cant see some stuff with it on.


----------



## fatihG_ (Aug 15, 2018)

cocofire said:


> Do you by any chance have the ps4 controller png and ini file completed?


Hi, sorry no I haven't.

I have been using a super minimalistic input overlay for myself. Which literally just show the buttons that are being pressed. 
Since most games I play on stream are 2d platformers I am in no need of analogue sticks. 
And a Snes style custom overlay I was commissioned to make. (with that particular streamers branding and what not)

I was thinking about making a ps4 and all the other pads as compensation if the developer of this tool was thinking about adding support for them.

You can always commission me to create custom controller overlays though! =P


----------



## fatihG_ (Aug 16, 2018)

Ah you know what.... I went ahead and created a DS4 config.

Ill share all the other config I made as well.
So a total of 3 presets.
DS$ (+alt, more vibrant button colours)
SNES (+alt, US version)
Minimalistic (PS4 buttons)


@universallp feel free to include them in your presets as well.
A mention/credits/link to my site would be greatly appreciated!

http://fagurd.com/OBS/inputoverlay/

Open spoiler for a preview


Spoiler


----------



## universallp (Aug 16, 2018)

fatihG_ said:


> Ah you know what.... I went ahead and created a DS4 config.
> 
> Ill share all the other config I made as well.
> So a total of 3 presets.
> ...


Wow, they look pretty good. I'll definitely add them, and later convert them to the new config system.
I'll include your website and username inside each zip file under CREDITS.txt, if that's okay with you


----------



## d3x (Aug 21, 2018)

Hey,
first of all: Thank you for all your work! Great Plugin!
I am trying to set this up for hours now but i still have 2 Problems.

first: No matter on which place i place the spacebar, its not going to get drawn? if the size is > 1.
If i set the size of the spacebar to 1,1 it shows a part of the space bar that gets shown correctky.
if i set it to 2 or 3 it does not get drawn at all.

second:
i use the right alt key instead of left control. some games do not recognize "alt right" at all (for example ow)
so i reprogrammed my right alt to be "page up". it works everywhere just fine (for example in all browsers to scroll up)
your documentation tells me:
"#define VC_PAGE_UP                                0x0E49"
but if i press the button nothing happens.
(PAGE UP works in obs for example to jump in the scene window)
i suppose page up is another hex value on the de keyboard?



```
# Input Overlay config v.3
#
# The amount of keys in the overlay
1_key_count=21
# The type of layout (1 for mouse, 2 for keyboard)
# Make sure that this value is before all values below!
1_layout_type=2
# Amount of Key rows
1_key_rows=5
# Amount of Key Coloumns
1_key_cols=7
# Global Key size of a key
1_key_abs_w=157
1_key_abs_h=128
# Space vertically and horizontally (Negative numbers for offset left/up offset)
1_key_space_v=5
1_key_space_h=-20
# The amount of buttons per row in the texture file
1_texture_w=9
# The space between two rows of textures (usually button height * two) if a button takes up
# two times the height or more adjust this value (3px gap will be added by the plugin)
1_texture_v_space=256
###
#
# Order of buttons in the texture file
# Special keys need hexadecimal value
# Get them here (Search for "VC_" and then the key name):
# https://github.com/univrsal/input-overlay/blob/master/libuiohook/include/uiohook.h#L137
#
# The Texture needs to contain the buttons in that oder going from left to right
# With the top row containing the texture for unpressed buttons and the bottom
# row for pressed buttons. The plugin calculates a 3px gap between all textures
# and 1 px border around the entire texture
# After the amount of buttons specified in texture_w the plugin will stop searching
# for textures to the right and start in the next row
#
2_key_order=0x0006,0x0007,0x0008,0x0009,0x000A,0x0013,0x0014,0x002C,0x0039,0x0016,0x0017,0x0018,0x0019,0x0021,0x0022,0x0023,0x0024,0x0025,0x0032,0x0033,0x0E49
#
# Width & Height of the buttons in the order specified above
# These values are multipliers
# Meaning '1' resultes in a width/height that is specified in key_w/key_h
# '2' results in key_w/key_h * 2
2_key_width=1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,3,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,
2_key_height=1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,1,
# Coloumn = X, Row = Y postion of the buttons in the order spcified above
# Once again not absolute numbers but rather multipliers
# E.g. key_row=3 means that the y position is 3 times the button height
2_key_row=0,0,0,0,0,1,1,1,4,1,1,1,1,2,2,2,2,2,3,3,4
2_key_col=1,2,3,4,5,0,1,2,0,3,4,5,6,0,1,2,3,4,3,4,4
```


----------



## d3x (Aug 21, 2018)

i figured #1 out.
if you put the spacebar on pos 0 while having "-20" to the left the plug in gets confused i think?
if i put the spacebar to col=1 it works just fine

#2 is still unsolved

EDIT:
If i put in 1 << 7 or MASK_ALT_R  my right alt key is gonna be in "pressed" status
but:
if i press any key now, the alt gr key is showing "pressed" status on every single key stroke on the keyboard
even if i press any mouse button alt gr is in "pressed" status.

im confused xD

im working on thiis for about 10 hrs now :/


EDIT:
After a whole day of tryharding i remapped the "Right Alt" key to "left shift".
i guess there are a lot of keys that are there but not really tested! / supported?
i don't know which issues im gonna run into the future but lets see how that goes.
i hope that the new version is gonna get rid of a lot of problems like this.
i'm doing the "computer stuff" for 15 years professionally and almost 30 years private
and i can't find a proper solution other than this.

i guess there are "some ppl" that have "normal" keyboards that can not remap keys.
so i think this is a feature request?


----------



## universallp (Aug 21, 2018)

For anyone interested in hearing me talk for 10 minutes, I made a small video showing the progress of input overlay


Spoiler: Video


----------



## d3x (Aug 21, 2018)

awesome stuff take your time to make it really awesome and polished =)


----------



## cocofire (Aug 22, 2018)

fatihG_ said:


> Ah you know what.... I went ahead and created a DS4 config.
> 
> Ill share all the other config I made as well.
> So a total of 3 presets.
> ...


Wow thank you it looks amazing.


----------



## angelo2k (Aug 23, 2018)

Hello and thanks for this input overlay is nice.
I saw all the tutorials,are pretty simple,i get the same thing,that input-overlay.dll is not a win32 application
the dll is there,Microsoft Visual C++ 2015 Redistributable
https://obsproject.com/logs/-9G6du3OIxTDHt0K


----------



## universallp (Aug 23, 2018)

angelo2k said:


> Hello and thanks for this input overlay is nice.
> I saw all the tutorials,are pretty simple,i get the same thing,that input-overlay.dll is not a win32 application
> the dll is there,Microsoft Visual C++ 2015 Redistributable
> https://obsproject.com/logs/-9G6du3OIxTDHt0K


Uhh, this error seems familiar. Can you please try the attached *.dll file (Put it in "C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit" or wherever you have OBS installed) and tell me if it works? If not please attach the log file again.


----------



## unclemcfee (Aug 24, 2018)

My apologies if this has already been addressed, but is there a way to use this if I'm using a 2 pc setup and streaming my video over capture card to an encoding pc? Thanks in advance!


----------



## universallp (Aug 24, 2018)

unclemcfee said:


> My apologies if this has already been addressed, but is there a way to use this if I'm using a 2 pc setup and streaming my video over capture card to an encoding pc? Thanks in advance!


Not yet, but it is planned for 5.0, though I can not give you a date an when it'll be done


----------



## angelo2k (Aug 24, 2018)

universallp said:


> Uhh, this error seems familiar. Can you please try the attached *.dll file (Put it in "C:\Program Files (x86)\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit" or wherever you have OBS installed) and tell me if it works? If not please attach the log file again.


i did it,i`m adding the log here,is the same


----------



## universallp (Aug 24, 2018)

angelo2k said:


> i did it,i`m adding the log here,is the same


What is "vcruntime140.dll", "vccorlib140.dll" and "msvcp140.dll" doing inside your plugin folder? Did you put them there?
They might conflict with input overlay, can you try removing them and see if it still doesn't work?
I also see you have another plugin installed, also try removing that and see if it still won't load


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 24, 2018)

universallp said:


> What is "vcruntime140.dll", "vccorlib140.dll" and "msvcp140.dll" doing inside your plugin folder? Did you put them there?
> They might conflict with input overlay, can you try removing them and see if it still doesn't work?
> I also see you have another plugin installed, also try removing that and see if it still won't load


Those are included with the Elgato Stream Deck plugin (StreamDeck.dll).


----------



## universallp (Aug 25, 2018)

RytoEX said:


> Those are included with the Elgato Stream Deck plugin (StreamDeck.dll).


yeah I figured that, but I'm a little out of ideas :P


----------



## catxfish (Aug 25, 2018)

universallp said:


> yeah I figured that, but I'm a little out of ideas :P


Here is my experience,
If you put a 32-bit plugin to 64-bit plugin directory ,  or put a fake or broken dll , it will log this error message .


----------



## universallp (Aug 25, 2018)

catxfish said:


> Here is my experience,
> If you put a 32-bit plugin to 64-bit plugin directory ,  or put a fake or broken dll , it will log this error message .


Thanks for the heads up. Just installed the 32bit version into the 64bit directory and vice versa and the error message says

```
21:59:12.862: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/input-overlay.dll': (null) (193)
```
Then I tried to create a broken *.dll by modifying the original or just using anything else as a dll, but got the same error.
The error message isn't exactly the same, but the error id is the same so I'd assume they're the same error.
@angelo2k can you try and verify that the dlls are correctly installed (no swapping of 32bit and 64bit) and not corrupt?
Here's the MD5 checksums for the *.dlls:
input-overlay.dll - 84E3B7151E4AE1AE97C3461EB59A1BB1
uiohook.dll - 85F254330D0D74BFE6DB715551D2C3E9
You can create and compare them over this website, or any hashing tool you want.


----------



## universallp (Sep 2, 2018)

universallp updated Input Overlay with a new update entry:

Smaller additions



> While I'm still working on 5.0, I also try my best to maintain the current version.
> I've released newer minor versions in the past, but haven't posted them here so I thought I'd change the version number over here as well.
> 
> This version only contains a small fix for miscalculated offsets and a new config option for debugging



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## kn_wzx (Sep 6, 2018)

Hello!! Is this the combination that image and text ? I want to use image and text to make a plugin.


----------



## universallp (Sep 6, 2018)

kn_wzx said:


> Hello!! Is this the combination that image and text ? I want to use image and text to make a plugin.


Can you rephrase that? I'm having a hard time understanding what you mean


----------



## Phrakshun (Sep 8, 2018)

Hi!

Excellent plug-in you've created :) Though, I can't seem to figure out how to install it!

I download the latest zip file from the link on the first page, but the files within are different than those of the videos I find online - specifically lacking the plugins folder.

Is there another, perhaps, legacy link available WITH the plugins folder??

Thanks.


----------



## universallp (Sep 9, 2018)

Phrakshun said:


> Hi!
> 
> Excellent plug-in you've created :) Though, I can't seem to figure out how to install it!
> 
> ...





> Please follow the install guide closely before asking questions about the installation. Always download the latest release and NOT the sourcecode!


----------



## InFinaLynx (Sep 9, 2018)

Hi! Thank you for your hard work :)
I'm wondering if you have the *.psd for the mouse? I want to change the yellow colour to match with the cyan colour in qwerty.psd.


----------



## universallp (Sep 9, 2018)

InFinaLynx said:


> Hi! Thank you for your hard work :)
> I'm wondering if you have the *.psd for the mouse? I want to change the yellow colour to match with the cyan colour in qwerty.psd.


Here you go, though changing the color with this one is about as easy as doing it with the finished texture


----------



## InFinaLynx (Sep 10, 2018)

universallp said:


> Here you go, though changing the color with this one is about as easy as doing it with the finished texture


Thank you so much!


----------



## Phrakshun (Sep 12, 2018)

The download link on the first page links to a github page where the only available downloads are source codes:





In the source code, I've checked out the readme directing me to https://vimeo.com/229296849 however, this video doesn't help either.


----------



## universallp (Sep 12, 2018)

Phrakshun said:


> The download link on the first page links to a github page where the only available downloads are source codes:
> 
> View attachment 39311
> In the source code, I've checked out the readme directing me to https://vimeo.com/229296849 however, this video doesn't help either.


My bad, 4.7.3 was deleted. It now links to the release page. Thanks for the info


----------



## jalis (Sep 25, 2018)

It seems this is unusable on win7 without acquiring XINPUT1_4.DLL from another OS, as apparently official Microsoft DirectX installations install an older DLL for win7 machines. To provide win7 support apparently it needs to fall back to XINPUT9_1_0.DLL if XINPUT1_4.DLL is not present.

I'm not 100% sure on this info, but it's what I gleamed from this: https://answers.unrealengine.com/questions/43879/view.html

Attached is an image of Process Monitor showing obs64.exe failing to find XINPUT1_4.DLL as a dependency for input-overlay.dll, though I cut it short since it went on for quite a bit.

If you could address this in a future update, it'd be great.


----------



## universallp (Sep 25, 2018)

jalis said:


> It seems this is unusable on win7 without acquiring XINPUT1_4.DLL from another OS, as apparently official Microsoft DirectX installations install an older DLL for win7 machines. To provide win7 support apparently it needs to fall back to XINPUT9_1_0.DLL if XINPUT1_4.DLL is not present.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure on this info, but it's what I gleamed from this: https://answers.unrealengine.com/questions/43879/view.html
> 
> ...


I'm aware of this issue and have fixed it. I compiled the last version on Windows 10 with the v4.* branch which didn't set the XInput version to 9.1.0.
I uploaded 4.7.4b, which should fix this again


----------



## AlexUnderHood (Sep 29, 2018)

Hello guys.

Let me start by saying that I am considering fulltime streaming and I was looking thru this amazing plugin.
Unfortunately, I do have 6 partially amputated fingers and I cannot use a regular keyboard to play games.
I found a way to add my fight stick overlay as a browser source which is fully working but I am stuck when it comes to my mouse.
Is there anyone that is available to make an overlay + config for my G900 mouse (with current custom profile) so I can add it to my stream? I'm willing to pay for this job. Thank you

Kind regards,
Alex



P.S.: I've attached a picture with my current Logitech G900 config.

L.E.: typo

SHIFT & R keys are binded on my mouse but it can be replaced with Thumb Button & Thumb Button 2


----------



## universallp (Sep 30, 2018)

AlexUnderHood said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> Let me start by saying that I am considering fulltime streaming and I was looking thru this amazing plugin.
> Unfortunately, I do have 6 partially amputated fingers and I cannot use a regular keyboard to play games.
> ...


If I understand this correctly, you want an overlay that looks like the mouse in the picture and the buttons light up when a certain key is pressed (eg. when you press the button with 'V' next to it, it's the same as pressing 'V' on the keyboard).
This should be doable, except for the scroll wheel, I'm not sure how you want to visualize the 'G' and 'H' keys. It looks like they get triggered when the scroll wheel is nudged to the right or to the left, so would an arrow indicating that be enough?

Also this is only possible in version 5.0, which isn't completely finished, so I would give you an early version to test this.


----------



## Heki (Sep 30, 2018)

Amazing plugins!
I like in particular the Input History, it run well using plain text but seems I miss something trying to use it with key icons as nothing happen. I'm on latest OBS Studio version but all other features on your plugin run without issue.




universallp said:


> This should be doable, except for the scroll wheel, I'm not sure how you want to visualize the 'G' and 'H' keys. It looks like they get triggered when the scroll wheel is nudged to the right or to the left, so would an arrow indicating that be enough?


As I also own a mouse with buttons aside the scroll wheel I would like to suggest the possibility to light up only the half wheel used and to light up the whole wheel when middle clicked, something like I did in the attach for the left wheel button (just for reference), of course if it's possible and suitable.


----------



## universallp (Oct 1, 2018)

Heki said:


> Amazing plugins!
> I like in particular the Input History, it run well using plain text but seems I miss something trying to use it with key icons as nothing happen. I'm on latest OBS Studio version but all other features on your plugin run without issue.
> 
> 
> ...


Depends on what pressing only one "half" of the mouse wheel does. If it goes back/forward in the browser, it's possible in version 5.0. If it acts as an individual button like the G-keys on some keyboards, it won't work.


----------



## AlexUnderHood (Oct 1, 2018)

universallp said:


> If I understand this correctly, you want an overlay that looks like the mouse in the picture and the buttons light up when a certain key is pressed (eg. when you press the button with 'V' next to it, it's the same as pressing 'V' on the keyboard).
> This should be doable, except for the scroll wheel, I'm not sure how you want to visualize the 'G' and 'H' keys. It looks like they get triggered when the scroll wheel is nudged to the right or to the left, so would an arrow indicating that be enough?
> 
> Also this is only possible in version 5.0, which isn't completely finished, so I would give you an early version to test this.


Yes, I apologize for poor explanation. I am looking forward to test it.


----------



## universallp (Oct 1, 2018)

AlexUnderHood said:


> Yes, I apologize for poor explanation. I am looking forward to test it.


Alrighty, I'm on it, though my drawing skills are rather limited:


Spoiler: Image








Once I finish it I'll tell you.


----------



## hengzt89 (Oct 20, 2018)

Hey, i hope you can help me. I want to use your plugin so if i press a certain key it shows an image, and if i release the key the image should hide again. I cant seem to rewrite the config the way i need it to be. I want to use it to hide my ingame map while streaming, so if i press "M" for example it shows an image of something else, not the map to help myself against streamsnipers. Any way to help me out ?


----------



## universallp (Oct 21, 2018)

hengzt89 said:


> Hey, i hope you can help me. I want to use your plugin so if i press a certain key it shows an image, and if i release the key the image should hide again. I cant seem to rewrite the config the way i need it to be. I want to use it to hide my ingame map while streaming, so if i press "M" for example it shows an image of something else, not the map to help myself against streamsnipers. Any way to help me out ?


You can do this without the plugin:
Add an image source with any image you want and then set a hotkey in the settings:


----------



## hengzt89 (Oct 21, 2018)

Thanks for the reply. I tried this, but the problem is that i only want the image to be shown as long as i press the key. If i release the key, the image shouldnt show anymore. With the hotkeys i only can switch between scenes, which makes it difficult because if i have to hold down my map key for a longer time it always switches back and forth between showing and not showing.


----------



## universallp (Oct 21, 2018)

hengzt89 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I tried this, but the problem is that i only want the image to be shown as long as i press the key. If i release the key, the image shouldnt show anymore. With the hotkeys i only can switch between scenes, which makes it difficult because if i have to hold down my map key for a longer time it always switches back and forth between showing and not showing.


Well then you'll have to create a texture and a config for the plugin.
The config will consist of a single key which will be the image you want to show.
The texture would be structured like this:


Spoiler: image








The config would look something like this (You'll have to change the values yourself though):


Spoiler: config





```
# Input Overlay config v.3
#
# The amount of keys in the overlay
1_key_count=1
# The type of layout (1 for mouse, 2 for keyboard)
# Make sure that this value is before all values below!
1_layout_type=2
# Amount of Key rows
1_key_rows=1
# Amount of Key Coloumns
1_key_cols=1
# Global Key size of a key
1_key_abs_w=400
1_key_abs_h=400
# Space vertically and horizontally (Negative numbers for offset left/up offset)
1_key_space_v=0
1_key_space_h=0
# The amount of buttons per row in the texture file
1_texture_w=1
# The space between two rows of textures (usually button height * two) if a button takes up
# two times the height or more adjust this value (3px gap will be added by the plugin)
1_texture_v_space=0
###
#
# Order of buttons in the texture file
# Special keys need hexadecimal value
# Get them here (Search for "VC_" and then the key name):
# https://github.com/univrsal/input-overlay/blob/master/libuiohook/include/uiohook.h#L137
#
# The Texture needs to contain the buttons in that oder going from left to right
# With the top row containing the texture for unpressed buttons and the bottom
# row for pressed buttons. The plugin calculates a 3px gap between all textures
# and 1 px border around the entire texture
# After the amount of buttons specified in texture_w the plugin will stop searching
# for textures to the right and start in the next row
#
2_key_order=0x007D
#
# Width & Height of the buttons in the order specified above
# These values are multipliers
# Meaning '1' resultes in a width/height that is specified in key_w/key_h
# '2' results in key_w/key_h * 2
2_key_width=1
2_key_height=1
# Coloumn = X, Row = Y postion of the buttons in the order spcified above
# Once again not absolute numbers but rather multipliers
# E.g. key_row=3 means that the y position is 3 times the button height
2_key_row=0
2_key_col=0
```


----------



## hengzt89 (Oct 21, 2018)

Thanks man, but im still kinda confused. I get the config stuff, but no idea about the Image.



Spoiler: img











Spoiler: TRy








The one above is the one im trying to use as an overlay, i put it in the one you posted above and made the top one transparent, but i think i got something wrong here or dont really understand what to do :/ Do i need Photoshop for this ?


----------



## universallp (Oct 22, 2018)

hengzt89 said:


> Thanks man, but im still kinda confused. I get the config stuff, but no idea about the Image.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The plugin displays each key in an overlay as a subregion of the texture. Your overlay only has one key. The top part will be displayed if the key isn't pressed and the bottom one will be displayed if it is pressed.
Your texture is correct, but you'll want to get rid of the red marks. If you got the config right you'll be able to load it into the plugin and it should display correctly.


----------



## universallp (Oct 24, 2018)

It's not much, but the important part of the remote connection is now done. Next to refactoring and fixing input-history, this is the last big feature for the new release, so I'm confident I can get this done (hopefully) soon.


Spoiler: Video










As you can see I'm also working on an updated showcase video to do all the new features justice.


----------



## GattoMatto (Nov 3, 2018)

Hello, @universallp. Thanks for the amazing work on creating this plugin. I have created a small variation for the Gamepad and the Extended keyboard and mouse in case anyone wants to use them. These are only textures and they work with the same config files (since I have no idea how to create entirely new layouts, I'm no programmer at all). I don't know how to create new different layouts but if it's not too complicated for a non-programmer person like me, I would like to know how and collaborate creating diverse designs and presets for keyboards, mouses, and Gamepads.



Spoiler: Gamepad











Spoiler: Mouse











Spoiler: WASD


----------



## universallp (Nov 3, 2018)

GattoMatto said:


> Hello, @universallp. Thanks for the amazing work on creating this plugin. I have created a small variation for the Gamepad and the Extended keyboard and mouse in case anyone wants to use them. These are only textures and they work with the same config files (since I have no idea how to create entirely new layouts, I'm no programmer at all). I don't know how to create new different layouts but if it's not too complicated for a non-programmer person like me, I would like to know how and collaborate creating diverse designs and presets for keyboards, mouses, and Gamepads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, glad you like it.
The plan is that users can use io-cct, which is a separate tool, to create config files. I posted a zip of it somewhere, but here's a newer one.
It's fairly straightforward to use:

Give it a path to a texture
Give it a path to a config file (for a new one just an empty *.ini file, which you'll have to create beforehand)
Create new elements over the gui
It's more or less done but I haven't done any extensive testing. The config files it creates are for version 5 so it won't work with the current public release, but I did give out test builds of v5 in this thread and on github.


----------



## GattoMatto (Nov 3, 2018)

universallp said:


> Thanks, glad you like it.
> The plan is that users can use io-cct, which is a separate tool, to create config files. I posted a zip of it somewhere, but here's a newer one.
> It's fairly straightforward to use:
> 
> ...



Thank you! I'll look into it! and hopefully, I will have some new presets for when you have V.5 ready to go public.


----------



## VelSan (Nov 4, 2018)

Hey.

I've been trying to install this and i did it successfully, however, i tried to show only:



> 1 2 3 4 F G And Left + Right mouse clicks.



I can't really achieve this, can i? i tried a lot of things and couldn't make it work. May i get some help ?


----------



## universallp (Nov 4, 2018)

VelSan said:


> Hey.
> 
> I've been trying to install this and i did it successfully, however, i tried to show only:
> 
> ...


For the current version you'll need two separate overlays to show both mouse and keyboard keys.
If you only want specific keys, you'll have to edit the config files and remove unwanted keys


----------



## VelSan (Nov 5, 2018)

universallp said:


> For the current version you'll need two separate overlays to show both mouse and keyboard keys.
> If you only want specific keys, you'll have to edit the config files and remove unwanted keys



Thanks for the response, i've already made a custom layout via the PSD template - i've got everything i need now :)


----------



## nagasiren (Nov 15, 2018)

Possible to make the overlay keys circle shaped instead of square shaped? I tried messing around with this, but I was not sure how to edit the ini to support it. I know this is a strange request, but I play fighting games in which controllers are usually used over keyboards and I think making a preview as such would make it more clear to my audience.
See pic attached, keys correspond to ASD+Space (Red) // YUIO HJKL (White)


----------



## universallp (Nov 15, 2018)

nagasiren said:


> Possible to make the overlay keys circle shaped instead of square shaped? I tried messing around with this, but I was not sure how to edit the ini to support it. I know this is a strange request, but I play fighting games in which controllers are usually used over keyboards and I think making a preview as such would make it more clear to my audience.
> See pic attached, keys correspond to ASD+Space (Red) // YUIO HJKL (White)


There's no difference between the shapes of the keys. All keys are cut out from the texture and rendered at they're position defined in the config. All that's needed is that the key texture fits within the defined rectangle size and that below the unpressed texture is the pressed texture.
There's a tutorial video on how to create configs in the main post, but there's also a preview for v5.0 where it's easier. I posted builds for that somewhere further up in this thread.


----------



## Geroyuni (Nov 20, 2018)

Hello, it seems the plugin crashes OBS when you open the program and there's a non-existent path specified to either file (aka. when you delete the files or move them somewhere else). After a few attempts though, OBS opens and allows for me to change the paths and prevent future crashes


----------



## universallp (Nov 20, 2018)

Geroyuni said:


> Hello, it seems the plugin crashes OBS when you open the program and there's a non-existent path specified to either file (aka. when you delete the files or move them somewhere else). After a few attempts though, OBS opens and allows for me to change the paths and prevent future crashes


Which version are you using? I also need a full log of obs-studio. I can not replicate the issue on the latest version, so I'm not sure whether this is the actual cause of your crashes.


----------



## hiiamu (Nov 24, 2018)

universallp said:


> universallp submitted a new resource:
> 
> Input Overlay - Show keyboard and mouse inputs on screen
> 
> ...


Is there a way you could add +/- X-axis detection? I would like to use this while I stream CS:GO HNS.


----------



## universallp (Nov 24, 2018)

hiiamu said:


> Is there a way you could add +/- X-axis detection? I would like to use this while I stream CS:GO HNS.


You'll need to be a bit more specific


----------



## hiiamu (Nov 25, 2018)

universallp said:


> You'll need to be a bit more specific


Like a line beside the mouse that lights up when you move your mouse left/right.


----------



## universallp (Nov 25, 2018)

hiiamu said:


> Like a line beside the mouse that lights up when you move your mouse left/right.


I mean there's a mouse overlay that displays your mouse movement with an arrow or a dot. The arrow points in the direction you move your mouse and the dot moves in the direction you moved the mouse. I don't have anything else planned for mouse movement


----------



## Doomer (Nov 27, 2018)

Please, how can I make it working with a Xbox One controller? Thank you!


----------



## DesDef (Dec 5, 2018)

Hello! I installed the v4.7.4, but I can't seem to find the keyboard .png file. Could you please direct me to where I could find it? Thank you!


----------



## universallp (Dec 6, 2018)

DesDef said:


> Hello! I installed the v4.7.4, but I can't seem to find the keyboard .png file. Could you please direct me to where I could find it? Thank you!


All presets are inside the release zip file in the folder called "presets"


----------



## Geroyuni (Dec 6, 2018)

universallp said:


> Which version are you using? I also need a full log of obs-studio. I can not replicate the issue on the latest version, so I'm not sure whether this is the actual cause of your crashes.



Late reply, forgot I had posted about this stuff. I went and tested again but couldn't reproduce it myself anymore. If you're still interested in checking the logs though, here it is. I can't really be sure of the version I was using at the time, but I might've been the latest one from Sep 2.


----------



## universallp (Dec 6, 2018)

Geroyuni said:


> Late reply, forgot I had posted about this stuff. I went and tested again but couldn't reproduce it myself anymore. If you're still interested in checking the logs though, here it is. I can't really be sure of the version I was using at the time, but I might've been the latest one from Sep 2.


Do you also have the obs log or just the crash report? If it was a while ago obs might've overridden the log though.
In the log it says "libobs 21.1.0", I'm not sure if libobs and obs studio use different version numbers, but were you using the latest version?


----------



## Geroyuni (Dec 7, 2018)

universallp said:


> Do you also have the obs log or just the crash report? If it was a while ago obs might've overridden the log though.
> In the log it says "libobs 21.1.0", I'm not sure if libobs and obs studio use different version numbers, but were you using the latest version?



I don't know why, but this just made me go check in about the versions and as it turns out, I'm still on 21.1.0. Isn't there an update window that is supposed to appear? I haven't been getting these at all. Does make it weird that the issue stopped though.

Yeah, very sorry about that. Can't reproduce in latest version either so I guess there's no point in this.


----------



## universallp (Dec 8, 2018)

Geroyuni said:


> I don't know why, but this just made me go check in about the versions and as it turns out, I'm still on 21.1.0. Isn't there an update window that is supposed to appear? I haven't been getting these at all. Does make it weird that the issue stopped though.
> 
> Yeah, very sorry about that. Can't reproduce in latest version either so I guess there's no point in this.


The updater had some issues in the past afaik, but it should work now


----------



## DanRockstreet (Dec 17, 2018)

Hi all,

thanks for this nice program! I have a feature request. :-)
I was thinking of creating some spoken tutorials with OBS studio together with "Input history" for my favorite Software Blender, currently in a beta version 2.8.

Blender offers until version 2.79 a "screencast mode" for users be able to follow tutorials.

In version 2.8, they have not implemented Screencast keys - additionally, the problem Blender has is that sometimes keys are not displayed in certain modes. Therefore, OBS studio and the Input Overlay make sense as I have tested this now.

There are some features from Blender Screencast function that I think might be a good feature for the OBS Input Overlay:
_This might even make sense for tutorial videos for other software as well._


Fade-out for the auto clear (nice to have), the disappearing is very harsh
The enable of repeated keys could be shown as a multiplication factor. If I press B five times in Blender and screencast mode, then I will see, B, then Bx2, Bx3, etc.. As soon as the auto clear has removed the last view of a depressed key, then it starts to count from 1 again




Enable the possibility of ignoring Left and Right key infos for SHIFT and CTRL, i.e. only show SHIFT or CTRL, regardless if L-SHIFT or R-SHIFT
Enable the possibility of not showing if only SHIFT, CTRL or ALT have been pressed, since they have no function for themselves in many programs.
Enable the six keys above the four arrow keys (Delete, Home, End, Page Up/Down, etc..)



Have a good evening!

Dan

P.S.: this is how it looks like in Blender 2.79




Start/Stop Display is used for the Screencast key display
Size of text and mouse icon is self-explanatory
Position of the display are is also self-explanatory
Text/Icon color is also clear
Fade Out Time is what I explained above
Mouse can be shown as text, icon or not at all


 or 


Display: Box is basically a background box with color and alpha


----------



## universallp (Dec 18, 2018)

DanRockstreet said:


> Hi all,
> 
> thanks for this nice program! I have a feature request. :-)
> I was thinking of creating some spoken tutorials with OBS studio together with "Input history" for my favorite Software Blender, currently in a beta version 2.8.
> ...


Well here's the current plan for input-history:

Repeat keys are already planned
Keys can be renamed using a config file, which determines what keys should have what name (renaming L-Ctrl to Ctrl)
All keys are supported by the plugin, some just don't have a name and therefore won't show up, I'll try to add these names in the next release
Disabling individual keys isn't possible, but I might change how Ctrl, Shift etc. are handled (So they'll be shown if they're used in a key combination)
Fading out isn't all that easy so I can't promise anything


----------



## PseudoDoctor (Dec 19, 2018)

A: Nifty plugin, Got a pretty keyboard input to look like gamepad.
https://www.twitch.tv/videos/350992967 before fidling
https://www.twitch.tv/videos/351186404 after fidling
P.S. Shantae is harder than it looks.

2: Is there an example config file for input history? Every preset from 4.7.4b I throw in crashes OBS.


----------



## PseudoDoctor (Dec 19, 2018)

PseudoDoctor said:


> A: Nifty plugin, Got a pretty keyboard input to look like gamepad.
> https://www.twitch.tv/videos/350992967 before fidling
> https://www.twitch.tv/videos/351186404 after fidling
> P.S. Shantae is harder than it looks.
> ...


P.P.S. here's a horrible spreadsheet to help position keys.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1spEN6ciViJQLxGhCkwxMwu7E58dSsM2zswQHeoH4jeQ/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## universallp (Dec 19, 2018)

PseudoDoctor said:


> P.P.S. here's a horrible spreadsheet to help position keys.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1spEN6ciViJQLxGhCkwxMwu7E58dSsM2zswQHeoH4jeQ/edit?usp=sharing


Input history doesn't use any presets, except for key-renaming or replacing keys with icons. What are you trying to do?


----------



## PseudoDoctor (Dec 19, 2018)

universallp said:


> Input history doesn't use any presets, except for key-renaming or replacing keys with icons. What are you trying to do?


Any of that. Rename "I" to "aye" or Unicode Character “” (U+1F441) or a picture of an obelisk.

I'll create an example config to start from shortly, i.e. WASD and IJKL renamed to UpLeftDownRight


----------



## PseudoDoctor (Dec 19, 2018)

1_key_count=4
2_key_order=0x0017,0x0024,0x0025,0x0026
#keyalias=Aye,Jay,Kay,Elle


----------



## universallp (Dec 19, 2018)

PseudoDoctor said:


> 1_key_count=4
> 2_key_order=0x0017,0x0024,0x0025,0x0026
> #keyalias=Aye,Jay,Kay,Elle


I don't know if unicode characters are loaded correctly, you'll have to try that yourself, but if you only want to rename keys then the config file should look like this:

```
# format: 2_KEYCODE=KEYNAME
2_0x0034=.
2_0x0033=,
2_0x001B=]
2_0x001A=[
```
The syntax you used is for replacing keys with icons, which might be a better approach, if you want to display icons.
By the way, you can edit posts, so you don't have to post twice :P


----------



## PseudoDoctor (Dec 19, 2018)

Nifty!
Would this be valid so that a plaintext history would show UP instead of I and DOWN instead of K?


```
#define VC_I 0x0017
#define VC_J 0x0024
#define VC_K 0x0025
#define VC_L 0x0026
2_0x0017=UP
2_0x0024=LEFT
2_0x0025=DOWN
2_0x0026=RIGHT
#define VC_COMMA 0x0033 // ','
#define VC_PERIOD 0x0034 // '.'
2_0x0033=BACK
2_0x0034=FORWARD
```

And is there a way to only display history of a subset of characters? Like having three histories, one for UP/DOWN, one for LEFT/RIGHT, and one for FORWARD/BACK?

EDIT:
Yes indeed there is, even alternate names. 
Next I'll dink around with images.

```
2_0x0017=UP
2_0x0024=LEFT
```


```
2_0x0024=LEFT2
2_0x0025=DOWN
```


----------



## universallp (Dec 20, 2018)

PseudoDoctor said:


> Nifty!
> Would this be valid so that a plaintext history would show UP instead of I and DOWN instead of K?
> 
> 
> ...


So I assume things are working the way you wanted?


----------



## callimero (Jan 4, 2019)

Hi!

I am also using it for Blender.  Great work!



universallp said:


> Well here's the current plan for input-history:
> 
> ...
> Disabling individual keys isn't possible, but I might change how Ctrl, Shift etc. are handled (So they'll be shown if they're used in a key combination)
> Fading out isn't all that easy so I can't promise anything



I often have the problem that L-Shift is shown repeatedly when holding it and moving the Mouse (which panns the view).

For the fading: Maybe push the entries down the history every x seconds? 

BTW: I have some problems showing icons instead of Plain Text for the input History. I tried with some of the provided maps (tho only the qwuerty ones) and gave texture and *.ini files. It hust renders nothing then?

Best,
Carsten


----------



## universallp (Jan 5, 2019)

callimero said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am also using it for Blender.  Great work!
> 
> ...


input-history doesn't take the same presets as input-overlay, I should've made that clear somewhere. The only preset that is made for input-history is called "arrow key icons", which does exactly what it sounds like: it displays actual arrows instead of "UP", "DOWN" etc.
As for the repeating of L-Shift, do you have "include mouse" enabled? I haven't taken a look at input-history in a while so it's definitely possible that there's some issues with it.
Also the fading is more complicated than it might seem. input-history uses the integrated text-source and puts all into one line of text with new-line separators. If I wanted to implement fading I'd have to either use multiple different text sources or somehow reuse the same one for each line. On top of that I haven't looked into how alpha works inside the source.


----------



## machs_einfach (Jan 6, 2019)

DanRockstreet said:


> Hi all,
> 
> thanks for this nice program! I have a feature request. :-)
> I was thinking of creating some spoken tutorials with OBS studio together with "Input history" for my favorite Software Blender, currently in a beta version 2.8.
> ...


Hi DanRockstreet and all the others.
I had the same problem, so i decided to make an own Preset to solve the problem.
The preset has the following layout.



If you like it and speak german, it would be great, if you give me an thumb up on youtube for my work.
www.youtube.com/machs_einfach
Today at 6PM is a german video online, which explains how i customized this.
OBS Input Overlay Preset selber erstellen
Greetings
Machs Einfach


----------



## adel108 (Jan 16, 2019)

hi friend, good plugin, but my q on wasd-full wont work, did u know why?


----------



## universallp (Jan 16, 2019)

adel108 said:


> hi friend, good plugin, but my q on wasd-full wont work, did u know why?


Can you try opening "demo_hook.exe" in the util folder, that was inside the release archive, and see if there's any output when you press 'q'?


----------



## adel108 (Jan 16, 2019)

universallp said:


> Can you try opening "demo_hook.exe" in the util folder, that was inside the release archive, and see if there's any output when you press 'q'?


idk, my q work when i install first time plugin, maybe a week, and my q stop work w/o reason, my obs dont have key bind and discord, google chrome i think too


----------



## adel108 (Jan 16, 2019)

universallp said:


> Can you try opening "demo_hook.exe" in the util folder, that was inside the release archive, and see if there's any output when you press 'q'?


look https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZGyh-3MoMo


----------



## universallp (Jan 16, 2019)

adel108 said:


> look https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZGyh-3MoMo


Well I just tested it and I have no idea why it wouldn't work. Can you try out an older version and try to redownload the presets?


----------



## adel108 (Jan 16, 2019)

universallp said:


> Well I just tested it and I have no idea why it wouldn't work. Can you try out an older version and try to redownload the presets?


i download older version 4.7.2 unzip and use it, it work


----------



## universallp (Jan 17, 2019)

adel108 said:


> i download older version 4.7.2 unzip and use it, it work


So I guess it's either the version or your presets were messed up


----------



## Nokhondom (Jan 22, 2019)

I was wondering if I would be able to set this up in a way that i could upload small icons to selected keys and have it scroll across a selection of screen like this


----------



## universallp (Jan 22, 2019)

Nokhondom said:


> I was wondering if I would be able to set this up in a way that i could upload small icons to selected keys and have it scroll across a selection of screen like this


Yeah, you can use input-history with "Key icons":





There's a config called "arrow-keys", which you can use as an example to create your own preset.


----------



## ryu_highabusa (Jan 26, 2019)

Hello everyone, I'm trying to create an educational arcade stick layout (also so normal people can follow along in stream chats when people use fighting game numpad notation) but I'm struggling with the .ini and programming logic. I created a preliminary graphic (*DOA*/*SFV*) and used the gamepad.ini as a base, #d the lines regarding analog sticks, loaded the .ini, still worked, then tried actually adjusting the other values accordingly and... now OBS just crashes indefinitely. I have no idea what I'm doing. Here's a visualization of what I'm trying to accomplish:


https://imgur.com/tFZuJRm

I'd also like to include the shaft for further visual clarification but have no idea if that's possible to do. I struggled to come up with this concept as it is. I was disappointed by a complete lack of arcade stick layouts available. If I could get this to work, I could adjust it for the Hitbox person asking earlier in the thread (I didn't see that they found a solution). Can anyone help or provide guidance on the code? I am completely stone-walled.

My inspiration is the onscreen overlay from VF5FS but I'm struggling to get even the included overlays to recognize my arcade stick - any thoughts to that? Every device ID available gives the same result. I know the stick's plugged in and responding because the in-game controller overlay is working so not sure where the issue lies (settings) - everything's on the latest version as I just started this endevour last night.


----------



## universallp (Jan 27, 2019)

ryu_highabusa said:


> Hello everyone, I'm trying to create an educational arcade stick layout (also so normal people can follow along in stream chats when people use fighting game numpad notation) but I'm struggling with the .ini and programming logic. I created a preliminary graphic (*DOA*/*SFV*) and used the gamepad.ini as a base, #d the lines regarding analog sticks, loaded the .ini, still worked, then tried actually adjusting the other values accordingly and... now OBS just crashes indefinitely. I have no idea what I'm doing. Here's a visualization of what I'm trying to accomplish:
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/tFZuJRm
> ...


The current version of input overlay can't visualize the stick movement. I also only tested the gamepad overlay with a gamepad, since I do not own anything other than a gamepad. Did the controller work initially?


----------



## ryu_highabusa (Jan 29, 2019)

universallp said:


> The current version of input overlay can't visualize the stick [shaft] movement.


Oh, okay. I wasn't 100% sure and I was faking the joystick movements anyway in my graphic by treating each direction like an active button (technically they are hence why hitboxes are a thing), the shaft would've just been a nice additional detail.



universallp said:


> Did the controller work initially?


It did not: https://twitter.com/ryu_highabusa/status/1089221751442046977 

Retroarch claims my controller is in port-0 so that's the first ID I tried but none gave a result. Haven't tried a normal gamepad either so I don't know if it's working at all. I'll try that in a bit and report back.


----------



## universallp (Jan 29, 2019)

ryu_highabusa said:


> Oh, okay. I wasn't 100% sure and I was faking the joystick movements anyway in my graphic by treating each direction like an active button (technically they are hence why hitboxes are a thing), the shaft would've just been a nice additional detail.
> 
> 
> It did not: https://twitter.com/ryu_highabusa/status/1089221751442046977
> ...


Are you using a controller similar to the hitbox you linked? Because I'm pretty sure they don't work with with Xinput, which is the API used for gamepads and also what I use to get the input.


----------



## rnsals (Feb 2, 2019)

Some games and programs do not work properly when using eg ff14 msi afterbuner rivatuner etc. What is wrong with this?


----------



## rnsals (Feb 2, 2019)

I'm so frustrated that I can not use ff14 in particular.


----------



## universallp (Feb 2, 2019)

rnsals said:


> Some games and programs do not work properly when using eg ff14 msi afterbuner rivatuner etc. What is wrong with this?





rnsals said:


> I'm so frustrated that I can not use ff14 in particular.


Have you tried running obs studio as administrator? Other than that I can't really help you.


----------



## dannyvg (Feb 2, 2019)

hi! please help me get a preset with the arrow keys and space bar. i've tried for the last hour to get something to work, and when it did, i had the wrong preset. please help


----------



## universallp (Feb 2, 2019)

dannyvg said:


> hi! please help me get a preset with the arrow keys and space bar. i've tried for the last hour to get something to work, and when it did, i had the wrong preset. please help


I don't really create overlays for other users anymore. All you have to do for yours is to delete all keys except the spacebar and the arrow keys, which shouldn't be to hard.


----------



## rnsals (Feb 3, 2019)

universallp said:


> Have you tried running obs studio as administrator? Other than that I can't really help you.


 thx alot!!!!!! my problem solved!! FXXX Administrator mode


----------



## dannyvg (Feb 3, 2019)

universallp said:


> I don't really create overlays for other users anymore. All you have to do for yours is to delete all keys except the spacebar and the arrow keys, which shouldn't be to hard.


i tried but i don't know how


----------



## universallp (Feb 3, 2019)

dannyvg said:


> i tried but i don't know how


Did you watch the tutorial video? I'm sorry but other than that I can't offer you much help right now.


----------



## ryu_highabusa (Feb 3, 2019)

universallp said:


> Are you using a controller similar to the hitbox you linked? Because I'm pretty sure they don't work with with Xinput, which is the API used for gamepads and also what I use to get the input.


Okay, turns out I was initially using a direct input version driver, but now that I've corrected for that still nada on reading any inputs. Using a Madcatz TE2 with this Xinput driver. Not sure what the issue is. Tried every gamepad ID. Alternatively Gamepadviewer.com can see button presses (although the assignments are off) but not joystick movement. Perhaps I installed the plugin incorrectly but I wouldn't have the "input overlay" source option in OBS if that were the case. I'm also still toying around in my head with what an ideal fight stick layout should look like.


----------



## fatihG_ (Feb 3, 2019)

Created a config for the Switch Pro controller.
Free to download here:
http://www.fagurd.com/OBS/inputoverlay/SPCconfig.zip

Preview:


----------



## universallp (Feb 3, 2019)

ryu_highabusa said:


> Okay, turns out I was initially using a direct input version driver, but now that I've corrected for that still nada on reading any inputs. Using a Madcatz TE2 with this Xinput driver. Not sure what the issue is. Tried every gamepad ID. Alternatively Gamepadviewer.com can see button presses (although the assignments are off) but not joystick movement. Perhaps I installed the plugin incorrectly but I wouldn't have the "input overlay" source option in OBS if that were the case. I'm also still toying around in my head with what an ideal fight stick layout should look like.


Nah, if the sources show up you installed it correctly. Can you try downloading this tool and see if the controller is recognized, and if any inputs are displayed. If so you might be able to bind the different buttons to xbox controller buttons and then use them in the overlay. Other than that are you using a specific controller brand? The hitbox website doesn't offer any information for developers which makes it kinda hard to get their controllers to work.


----------



## fragmentalstew (Feb 5, 2019)

universallp said:


> Nah, if the sources show up you installed it correctly. Can you try downloading this tool and see if the controller is recognized, and if any inputs are displayed. If so you might be able to bind the different buttons to xbox controller buttons and then use them in the overlay. Other than that are you using a specific controller brand? The hitbox website doesn't offer any information for developers which makes it kinda hard to get their controllers to work.



Hello.  Does this work with direct input controllers?  I have a Logitech Rumblepad 2, which is a direct input controller.  I'm trying to get it to work, but I'm getting no  response on the overlay in obs.  I was able to get the keyboard overlay to work, as a test.

I frequently use x360ce(which you linked above) with games in order to get them to work.  In order to get x360ce to work with a game, I have to drop the x360ce next to the game binary, which needs the right xinput.dll(which x360ce can create) and a properly configured .ini file.  I tried placing x360ce next to the obs binary, but it didn't seem to work.  It did something weird I've never seen x360ce do.  When I open x360ce, it's blank, which happens when you first start the program, but it usually loads a short time later.  I think it not loading correctly had something to do with the obs studio folder being a UAC protected folder, maybe?

I also sometimes use the "Generic Gamepad Configuration Support" of Steam in order to emulate a 360 controller, but I haven't been using that much lately, because rumble/vibrate doesn't work with it.


----------



## universallp (Feb 5, 2019)

fragmentalstew said:


> Hello.  Does this work with direct input controllers?  I have a Logitech Rumblepad 2, which is a direct input controller.  I'm trying to get it to work, but I'm getting no  response on the overlay in obs.  I was able to get the keyboard overlay to work, as a test.
> 
> I frequently use x360ce(which you linked above) with games in order to get them to work.  In order to get x360ce to work with a game, I have to drop the x360ce next to the game binary, which needs the right xinput.dll(which x360ce can create) and a properly configured .ini file.  I tried placing x360ce next to the obs binary, but it didn't seem to work.  It did something weird I've never seen x360ce do.  When I open x360ce, it's blank, which happens when you first start the program, but it usually loads a short time later.  I think it not loading correctly had something to do with the obs studio folder being a UAC protected folder, maybe?
> 
> I also sometimes use the "Generic Gamepad Configuration Support" of Steam in order to emulate a 360 controller, but I haven't been using that much lately, because rumble/vibrate doesn't work with it.


I have no experience with x360ce, only linked it as a tool to find out whether the fighting game controller was working.
The plugin itself uses XInput, which is the updated API that replaces Direct Input, so in theory any controller complying with that API should work. I only have one controller to test it with though, which is a cheap xbox knock off so I obviously can't speak for every controller brand.


----------



## Damien Benoit (Mar 3, 2019)

Does anyone know the best way to have nearly the full computer keyboard layout displayed, but not at all times... I do photoshop tutorials live and it would be nice to have the button press history or atleast the last few key strokes show up in a small list on the side. anyone


----------



## universallp (Mar 3, 2019)

Damien Benoit said:


> Does anyone know the best way to have nearly the full computer keyboard layout displayed, but not at all times... I do photoshop tutorials live and it would be nice to have the button press history or atleast the last few key strokes show up in a small list on the side. anyone


Have you tried using input-history?


----------



## DavidVanScouten (Mar 18, 2019)

Hello everybody,
I edited that Input-Overlay for German QWERTZ-Keyboards plus the Sixblock.
If anyone needs it, so reply!


----------



## hanabi (Mar 19, 2019)

hello, i have got a problem : dualshock4 on obs studio not working, already connect with pc with line but still not working. Can you tell me how to fix it? Thanks.


----------



## universallp (Mar 19, 2019)

hanabi said:


> hello, i have got a problem : dualshock4 on obs studio not working, already connect with pc with line but still not working. Can you tell me how to fix it? Thanks.View attachment 44083


DS4 controllers don't use the xinput api, so you'll have to use a tool like DS4Windows or DS4-Tool to emulate an xbox controller.


----------



## kskalvo (Apr 2, 2019)

first of all thanks for your work * universallp*
and now, I've got an issue. recently stop working with my keyboard and mouse. It works with my pad buy it dont show when I press any key of keybard or button of the mouse. I'd 2 keyboards more detected by windows and try to uninstall them but nothing changes ..
what shoud be the problem? what can I change to fix it?
the plugin is ok because works with the pad .. but seems that dont detect kb or mouse
thanks for all


----------



## universallp (Apr 3, 2019)

kskalvo said:


> first of all thanks for your work * universallp*
> and now, I've got an issue. recently stop working with my keyboard and mouse. It works with my pad buy it dont show when I press any key of keybard or button of the mouse. I'd 2 keyboards more detected by windows and try to uninstall them but nothing changes ..
> what shoud be the problem? what can I change to fix it?
> the plugin is ok because works with the pad .. but seems that dont detect kb or mouse
> thanks for all


Can you give me a full obs-studio log file? Also what version of input-overlay are you using? Do you use an American keyboard layout or a foreign one?


----------



## kskalvo (Apr 3, 2019)

I can told you something better .. I dont know why but .. now it works .. why? idk .. but works .. thanks for your answer and I was using the last stable release .. 4.7.4b?

Seems the problems comes with the order I open the programs .. if I launch Restream Chat before OBS the Input Ovelay doesn't work ^_^


----------



## Dedpawl (Apr 12, 2019)

Hey! Loving the plugin, but I have few "issues" with it. Does anyone have, or is there any FULL keyboard preset? Like, the one with the numpad. And can you add DS4 support without need to emulate it as XBOX gamepad. Thanks!


----------



## universallp (Apr 12, 2019)

Dedpawl said:


> Hey! Loving the plugin, but I have few "issues" with it. Does anyone have, or is there any FULL keyboard preset? Like, the one with the numpad. And can you add DS4 support without need to emulate it as XBOX gamepad. Thanks!


I don't have a dualshock 4 to test, and I as far as I know there's no direct support for DS4 controllers on windows, since Microsoft wants you to use xbox controllers.


----------



## Dedpawl (Apr 13, 2019)

universallp said:


> I don't have a dualshock 4 to test, and I as far as I know there's no direct support for DS4 controllers on windows, since Microsoft wants you to use xbox controllers.


There is kinda direct support to DS4 gamepad. It doesn't show up as DS4 gamepad, but as Wireless Controller, but many games have literally DS4 icons and DS4 support integrated in them. And also, what's a full(with numpad) version of keyboard preset? It would be really awesome, because I use numpad keys as my punches in fighting games. Thanks for such quick answer!


----------



## universallp (Apr 13, 2019)

Dedpawl said:


> There is kinda direct support to DS4 gamepad. It doesn't show up as DS4 gamepad, but as Wireless Controller, but many games have literally DS4 icons and DS4 support integrated in them. And also, what's a full(with numpad) version of keyboard preset? It would be really awesome, because I use numpad keys as my punches in fighting games. Thanks for such quick answer!


There's no numpad preset right now, but you could make your own. As for the DS4 support I can't add it if I have no way to test it and I don't intend on buying a controller, that I don't really need, with my own money.


----------



## Dedpawl (Apr 13, 2019)

universallp said:


> There's no numpad preset right now, but you could make your own. As for the DS4 support I can't add it if I have no way to test it and I don't intend on buying a controller, that I don't really need, with my own money.


To add DS4 support you only need to add DirectInput support, basically. And theoretically, I can create numpad included preset, but practically im not really good at coding, so I can only wait untill somebody will make it, lul.


----------



## universallp (Apr 14, 2019)

Dedpawl said:


> To add DS4 support you only need to add DirectInput support, basically.


DirectInput is deprecated and is succeeded by Xinput, which is exactly what input-overlay uses to query gamepad input. I found some projects that add support for DS4 and frankly none of them seemed as simple as that, if it were I'd have already done it.


----------



## 2gethR (Apr 14, 2019)

Hello. What is the correct code for arrow keys? The codes provided on Github are incorrect and don't work.

Edit: I found it. Instead of 0xE050 for the down arrow for example, it is 0xEE50.


----------



## universallp (Apr 14, 2019)

2gethR said:


> Hello. What is the correct code for arrow keys? The codes provided on Github are incorrect and don't work.


There's also a tool called "demo_hook_async.exe", which is inside the release zip archive under the "util" folder, which can help you find the keycode for any keys you press:


----------



## Dedpawl (Apr 14, 2019)

universallp said:


> DirectInput is deprecated and is succeeded by Xinput, which is exactly what input-overlay uses to query gamepad input. I found some projects that add support for DS4 and frankly none of them seemed as simple as that, if it were I'd have already done it.


Yeah, I know that DirectInput is older than Xinput, but any non-xbox gamepad or controller uses this type of input. Also, there is a thing in Steam that lets you use user settings for and PS USB gamepad, and it emulates Xinput if it's enabled. But for some reason, Input Overlay still doesn't see gamepad :^(


----------



## universallp (Apr 15, 2019)

Dedpawl said:


> Yeah, I know that DirectInput is older than Xinput, but any non-xbox gamepad or controller uses this type of input. Also, there is a thing in Steam that lets you use user settings for and PS USB gamepad, and it emulates Xinput if it's enabled. But for some reason, Input Overlay still doesn't see gamepad :^(


As I said I don't have a dualshock 4 controller, so I'm not going to add support for a deprecated API especially if I can't test it.


----------



## Dedpawl (Apr 15, 2019)

universallp said:


> As I said I don't have a dualshock 4 controller, so I'm not going to add support for a deprecated API especially if I can't test it.


Well, we both know that testing this is not a big problem. There was at least 2 people who asked for DS4 support, and I don't think that they would decline to help you to test this. And other thing is Microsoft still uses this API for ANY other non-XBOX gamepads on Windows. So calling it deprecated is kinda untrue. The other thing, is that you just don't wanna do that. Thats fine, I'll find another software to use.


----------



## Dedpawl (Apr 17, 2019)

Ok, so I've decided to create a numlock+ version of preset, but when I tried to do double height keys, such as + and Enter, I got in to a problem. It seems that for some reason, when I try to make them, it brokes the last key before it, and it breaks the texture on + and Enter. I'll attach preset, so you maybe can test it, and explain what is wrong. Thanks. 
https://imgur.com/a/5XZv2JC


----------



## Dedpawl (Apr 17, 2019)

But at least I did working version of input history that adds numpad, lul


----------



## Dedpawl (Apr 18, 2019)

And I've also done a compact preset for fighting games stylized as minimalistic mechanical keyboard keycaps. You can change any button mapping in config, such as change or add any texture of the button in attached .psd file.
The preset was mainly done for MK and TEKKEN, so I named both rage art and x-ray as ult, and grb is grab in MK. 1 2 3 4 is a deafult naming of punches in fighting games, so I named them like that, and not by keyname, as I did with others. Also punches are colored in PS4 button colors, depending on layout of gamepad. By deafult, WASD, Esc, Shift, and Space are mapped to their original buttons. 1234 are mapped to 4512 on numpad, Ult and Grb are 6 and 3 on numpad also, Start is Enter on numpad, and arrows are 789/ on numpad(those are for Tekken players that want to do backdash properly). As I already said, everything is customizeable, and can be tweaked for any user by simple editing of config and .psd. Feel free to download it, and try it out. Here is also a quick video demonstration of preset. https://youtu.be/zchXVJOTq7Y


----------



## universallp (Apr 18, 2019)

Dedpawl said:


> Ok, so I've decided to create a numlock+ version of preset, but when I tried to do double height keys, such as + and Enter, I got in to a problem. It seems that for some reason, when I try to make them, it brokes the last key before it, and it breaks the texture on + and Enter. I'll attach preset, so you maybe can test it, and explain what is wrong. Thanks.
> https://imgur.com/a/5XZv2JC


Your Enter and plus key aren't the correct height. They have to be 2 * button height + 1 * vertical button space = 261. The comma is incorrect because your 2_key_height is missing one "1," entry. It's shorter than 2_key_width.


----------



## Dedpawl (Apr 18, 2019)

universallp said:


> Your Enter and plus key aren't the correct height. They have to be 2 * button height + 1 * vertical button space = 261. The comma is incorrect because your 2_key_height is missing one "1," entry. It's shorter than 2_key_width.


Ok, thanks, I got why my coma so broken, but I didn't got the idea why Enter and + should be 261 in height, and not 256. If I have 128 as my deafult number, I need to multiply it by 2, to get the correct output out of plugin, and it should be 256. Can you explain why it is that way more
detailed? Thanks!
UPD: Ok, nevermind, I got it, lul :^) Thanks for help one more time!


----------



## Dedpawl (Apr 19, 2019)

Aaand I've done also a full keyboard remake. Black and classic colors. 
psd's are also attached, so its customizeable as well. But something is wrong with arrows and Insert, Home, Page Up, Delete, End, and Page Up. They just don't wanna work, lul.


----------



## layarion (Apr 20, 2019)

Curious, does the addition of lua scripting allow you to take this plugin to new heights? like do they make things easier or open up new doors?


----------



## universallp (Apr 21, 2019)

layarion said:


> Curious, does the addition of lua scripting allow you to take this plugin to new heights? like do they make things easier or open up new doors?


Don't think so. Scripting only allows you to interact with obs itself.


----------



## notents (May 2, 2019)

WeeemRCB said:


> I'm back ... :)
> I added another couple of WASD layouts to including the ALT key.
> I've uploaded them with this post
> 
> ...



Do you happen to have wasd-extended-numeric source tif or psd? I'm hoping to make some changes to the colors. Thanks!


----------



## Judicator (May 6, 2019)

Hello I've made a couple of presets for classic First Person Shooters so: LEFT, RIGHT, UP, DOWN, CTRL, ALT, TAB, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, CAPS or SHIFT, and SPACEBAR.

Contains both presets: with the SHIFT key and the other one with the CAPS LOCK instead.
I didn't include the PSD because actually there isn't one: made all the work with GIMP, can add the XCF tho.
Thanks for your plugin.




Edit: Just realized I forgot to add the spacebar. LOL
Will fix it and upload it today in the evening.

Edit2: Fixed both presets and replaced the file in the attachments.
Now the layout consists of 16 keys on 4 rows and the same 5 columns.


----------



## SenpaiAvalon (Jun 2, 2019)

universallp said:


> Sorry for my late answer, but I didn't receive any notification about your comment.
> I'll try and make a config for your request
> EDIT: Okay it was a little tricky but I managed to do it
> I replaced the 'A' key with 'X' since it otherwise would look strange with the X in a separate row.


was looking for the config file for this one. Looking to use it for my league stream and can't find it in the presets. Would love if I could get it.


----------



## universallp (Jun 2, 2019)

SenpaiAvalon said:


> was looking for the config file for this one. Looking to use it for my league stream and can't find it in the presets. Would love if I could get it.


To be honest I don't know if I ever uploaded it since the person never got back to me and I also can't find the files for it anymore, sorry.


----------



## SenpaiAvalon (Jun 3, 2019)

universallp said:


> To be honest I don't know if I ever uploaded it since the person never got back to me and I also can't find the files for it anymore, sorry.


Thats all good. Ill just have to figure it out.


----------



## lewizooo (Jun 10, 2019)

Hi !

I wanted to know if someone here can make me the "wasd-extended-numeric" in "zqsd-extended-numeric" like for azerty keyboards ! thanks


----------



## CADi_Master (Jul 4, 2019)

Great plugin! Would it be possible to add an option to play a sound effect on every mouse click?

I'm hoping to get audio of mouse clicks into my videos (an odd choice, I know) but my microphone won't pick up the actual sounds without being too far away from my face.


----------



## universallp (Jul 4, 2019)

CADi_Master said:


> Great plugin! Would it be possible to add an option to play a sound effect on every mouse click?
> 
> I'm hoping to get audio of mouse clicks into my videos (an odd choice, I know) but my microphone won't pick up the actual sounds without being too far away from my face.


I haven't done anything with audio in obs so I'd say that it's unlikely I'll add that. Windows should have an option to play a sound for mouse clicks as far as I know.


----------



## CADi_Master (Jul 4, 2019)

universallp said:


> I haven't done anything with audio in obs so I'd say that it's unlikely I'll add that. Windows should have an option to play a sound for mouse clicks as far as I know.


No problem. I couldn't find any option to play a sound effect on click in Windows, but I'll keep looking. Thanks again for the plugin either way!


----------



## kinai911 (Jul 8, 2019)

Hello!

Why i can't use with game League of legends, but i can use with game PUBG ?


----------



## universallp (Jul 8, 2019)

kinai911 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Why i can't use with game League of legends, but i can use with game PUBG ?


Try running obs studio as administrator


----------



## kinai911 (Jul 8, 2019)

universallp said:


> Try running obs studio as administrator



Thanks you!


----------



## Rovendoug (Jul 27, 2019)

First off, I wanted to say that I LOVE this plug-in. Super impressive and works like a dream for me.

Now, I had noticed on the GitHub page that a remote connection aspect of the tool was mentioned in the wiki for the tool. Just wanted to see if this part of the plug in has been completed, or if it's planned for the 5.0 release.

Keep up the stellar work and thanks for the awesome plug-in!

-Rovendoug


----------



## universallp (Jul 27, 2019)

Rovendoug said:


> First off, I wanted to say that I LOVE this plug-in. Super impressive and works like a dream for me.
> 
> Now, I had noticed on the GitHub page that a remote connection aspect of the tool was mentioned in the wiki for the tool. Just wanted to see if this part of the plug in has been completed, or if it's planned for the 5.0 release.
> 
> ...


The remote connection is finished, but it's part of version five which I still haven't finished. I've put out some test builds, but they're a bit outdated.
I'm trying to finish the input history rework and then run one final test on everything.


----------



## Syndra (Aug 3, 2019)

OK, I have a very confusing problem. I just got this plugin all nice and set up and it looked like it worked great buuuuut after looking back on what I recorded; The plugin did not work whilst I was in game. So, I tried to figure out what was wrong and I managed to narrow it down to being a problem with League of Legends' client and in game client. Whenever either of those are 'in focus' the input overlay plugin just completely stops showing any activity for some reason, I'm so confused! Is there a way to work around this?


----------



## universallp (Aug 3, 2019)

Syndra said:


> OK, I have a very confusing problem. I just got this plugin all nice and set up and it looked like it worked great buuuuut after looking back on what I recorded; The plugin did not work whilst I was in game. So, I tried to figure out what was wrong and I managed to narrow it down to being a problem with League of Legends' client and in game client. Whenever either of those are 'in focus' the input overlay plugin just completely stops showing any activity for some reason, I'm so confused! Is there a way to work around this?


Try running obs as administrator


----------



## Syndra (Aug 3, 2019)

Oh wow, such a simple fix haha! Thank you for the quick reply, everything works perfectly now :)


----------



## ryu_highabusa (Aug 4, 2019)

Dumb question, but how would you adjust the ini config on the SNES layout in order to show diagonal inputs?  For instance, I would like to highlight position 3 instead of both 6 and 2 here.

If I can figure that out, I might get around to making some 3-button and 6-button Genesis layouts in honor of the mini console coming out.

The default code doesn't define the 7,9,1, and 3 corner positions (otherwise it'd be a simple task of updating the x and y positions) so I'm not sure where to make the adjustment

```
# Dpad arrow positions
1_pad_dpad_up_x=224
1_pad_dpad_up_y=178
1_pad_dpad_down_x=224
1_pad_dpad_down_y=321
1_pad_dpad_left_x=153
1_pad_dpad_left_y=249
1_pad_dpad_right_x=296
1_pad_dpad_right_y=249
```


----------



## universallp (Aug 4, 2019)

ryu_highabusa said:


> Dumb question, but how would you adjust the ini config on the SNES layout in order to show diagonal inputs?  For instance, I would like to highlight position 3 instead of both 6 and 2 here.
> 
> If I can figure that out, I might get around to making some 3-button and 6-button Genesis layouts in honor of the mini console coming out.
> 
> ...


You can't at least right now. I did make some unreleased changes that should allow for that, but they're not out, yet


----------



## Ero (Aug 15, 2019)

Hello. OBS isn't recognizing any of my controller (Xbox One Wireless, unable to be wired) inputs while all of the games I'm playing are. Do you know what could be causing this?


----------



## universallp (Aug 16, 2019)

Ero said:


> Hello. OBS isn't recognizing any of my controller (Xbox One Wireless, unable to be wired) inputs while all of the games I'm playing are. Do you know what could be causing this?


No not really, I use Xinput to get gamepad inputs, I only have a 360 controller to test it though


----------



## universallp (Aug 19, 2019)

universallp updated Input Overlay with a new update entry:

Small fixes



> Fixed memory leak when loading input history icons
> Fixed config loading for input history icons
> Fixed arrow key icons preset using old config value types



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## kaaaxcreators (Aug 19, 2019)

I done Arrow-Overlay, like the "wasd-extended" Overlay with yellow background. It works fine

Not pressed:





Pressed:




The black background is there, because instead of recording a video, I made a screenshot


----------



## el_simmo (Aug 19, 2019)

Hi,

Just installed the new version and as soon as I load an ini file the plugin is no longer visible. I tried resetting transforms but that didn't fix it either.

If you load a png file first you can see the preview, but as soon as you load an ini file the plugin is no longer visible.

I was using the plugin this morning right before the update on version 4.7.4b and it was fine.

Running latest OBS: 23.2.1


----------



## universallp (Aug 19, 2019)

el_simmo said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just installed the new version and as soon as I load an ini file the plugin is no longer visible. I tried resetting transforms but that didn't fix it either.
> 
> ...


Hmm yeah I just updated the config loading to use the value ids. I updated all presets so they should work now, but if you use your own preset make sure to update it accordingly:

All value ids were shifted down by one, which means that a value like `1_key_count=10` turns into `0_key_count=10`
The config file has to have an empty line at the end


----------



## J-Sharpie (Aug 21, 2019)

How do I do this with a Dual PC setup?


----------



## universallp (Aug 22, 2019)

J-Sharpie said:


> How do I do this with a Dual PC setup?


You can't currently. It's planned though


----------



## TheMan_420 (Aug 23, 2019)

kaaaxcreators said:


> I done Arrow-Overlay, like the "wasd-extended" Overlay with yellow background. It works fine
> The black background is there, because instead of recording a video, I made a screenshot



For some reason I can't get it to work, just using your overlay and .ini



Does anyone have like, the WASD extended but with arrow keys as well? Something like this:



But with arrow keys fitted to the right side?

Quick edit, noticed the WASD Extendeds that come with the download cut the spacebar off a bit...


----------



## universallp (Aug 23, 2019)

*Oh, hello there*


TheMan_420 said:


> For some reason I can't get it to work, just using your overlay and .ini
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The config system has changed a couple times so community made presets might not be up to date. It's only minor changes though, like the spacebar issue can be easily fixed by editing the texture file


----------



## Trevizer (Aug 23, 2019)

Hi, I love this overlay a lot.
I just have a question and I hope one of you could help me.
I'm using the wasd-minimal overlay and I want to turn yellow the 'E' key when I do click in the mouse middle button instead.
If I modify the .ini with '2_mouse_mmb' instead of '0x0012' it turns yellow when I use the third button of the mouse but it also happens when I press any other key of the keyboard.
Can you help? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## universallp (Aug 23, 2019)

Trevizer said:


> Hi, I love this overlay a lot.
> I just have a question and I hope one of you could help me.
> I'm using the wasd-minimal overlay and I want to turn yellow the 'E' key when I do click in the mouse middle button instead.
> If I modify the .ini with '2_mouse_mmb' instead of '0x0012' it turns yellow when I use the third button of the mouse but it also happens when I press any other key of the keyboard.
> ...


Can you show me exactly what changes you made? I might be able to help you better


----------



## Trevizer (Aug 23, 2019)

universallp said:


> Can you show me exactly what changes you made? I might be able to help you better


picture attached
I want to press the middle button of the mouse and in the overlay is showed as a 'E' button pressed
Thanks a lot for your time.


----------



## universallp (Aug 24, 2019)

Trevizer said:


> picture attached
> I want to press the middle button of the mouse and in the overlay is showed as a 'E' button pressed
> Thanks a lot for your time.


You need the keycode for the scroll wheel which is 0xED03, so try that instead of what you put in.


----------



## Trevizer (Aug 27, 2019)

universallp said:


> You need the keycode for the scroll wheel which is 0xED03, so try that instead of what you put in.


THANKS


----------



## lucashaefner (Aug 28, 2019)

hey idk if this is how to post but can someone help me get this working? its at a different resolution and i honestly dont know how the code works at all soo yeah thx! (using wasd-extended-numeric-square)


----------



## DaveCT2003 (Aug 31, 2019)

universallp said:


> universallp submitted a new resource:
> 
> Input Overlay - Show keyboard and mouse inputs on screen
> 
> ...


I think your plugin is terrific!  But since I use Flight Controllers (Yoke, separate Throttle Quadrant, and separate Rudder Pedals, the plug in doesn't work for me.  Is there any chance of adding a Yoke, Throttle Quadrant, and Rudder Pedals and making multiple controllers visible at the same time?


----------



## universallp (Aug 31, 2019)

DaveCT2003 said:


> I think your plugin is terrific!  But since I use Flight Controllers (Yoke, separate Throttle Quadrant, and separate Rudder Pedals, the plug in doesn't work for me.  Is there any chance of adding a Yoke, Throttle Quadrant, and Rudder Pedals and making multiple controllers visible at the same time?


Not really unless they act like a normal gamepad


----------



## DirtyDan (Sep 6, 2019)

DavidVanScouten said:


> Hello everybody,
> I edited that Input-Overlay for German QWERTZ-Keyboards plus the Sixblock.
> If anyone needs it, so reply!



Hey, I'd love to get your QWERTZ layout. I suggest you submit it, so everyone can use it.


----------



## Trigonomancer (Oct 3, 2019)

I find this plugin really good and simple to use, but unfortunately I am not a good programmer, I have am trying to make a CTRL Z layout and for some reason the buttons are on top of each other when I load the .ini file for it.
(the .ini file is on txt because the forum doesn't accept .ini files, you just need to change the extension)



Art I made for the buttons


----------



## universallp (Oct 3, 2019)

Trigonomancer said:


> I find this plugin really good and simple to use, but unfortunately I am not a good programmer, I have am trying to make a CTRL Z layout and for some reason the buttons are on top of each other when I load the .ini file for it.
> (the .ini file is on txt because the forum doesn't accept .ini files, you just need to change the extension)
> View attachment 48188
> Art I made for the buttons
> View attachment 48190


Try removing the spaces in the key_row and key_col values


----------



## Trigonomancer (Oct 4, 2019)

universallp said:


> Try removing the spaces in the key_row and key_col values





It did not work either, I tried removing the spaces on the 1_key_width and 1_key_height width too and it didn't change anything either, I won't change the 1_key_order because that one is working fine(when I press Z or Ctrl I get the right responses)


----------



## universallp (Oct 4, 2019)

Trigonomancer said:


> View attachment 48202
> It did not work either, I tried removing the spaces on the 1_key_width and 1_key_height width too and it didn't change anything either, I won't change the 1_key_order because that one is working fine(when I press Z or Ctrl I get the right responses)


I figured it out. You're missing key_space_h and key_space_v values. Also for some reason there needs to be a comment before key_col, the config loader is quite picky, which is why I usually recommend to just copy over an existing config and start modifying it.
This config worked for me:

```
0_key_count=2
0_layout_type=2
0_key_rows=1
0_key_cols=2
0_key_abs_w=313
0_key_abs_h=242
0_key_space_h=5
0_key_space_v=25
0_texture_w=2
0_texture_v_space=0
1_key_order=0x001D,0x002C
1_key_width=1,1
1_key_height=1,1
1_key_row=0,0
#
1_key_col=0,1
```


----------



## Trigonomancer (Oct 5, 2019)

universallp said:


> I figured it out. You're missing key_space_h and key_space_v values. Also for some reason there needs to be a comment before key_col, the config loader is quite picky, which is why I usually recommend to just copy over an existing config and start modifying it.
> This config worked for me:
> 
> ```
> ...


Ok, it worked just fine, I just had to adjust some key sizes, sorry for bothering about a dumb problem, I couldn't find anyone else with the same problem.


----------



## Ero (Oct 11, 2019)

Hello,

is there any way to set this up with Streamlabs OBS? I assume not, since SLOBS does not support plugins, but perhaps there's a complicated workaround you know of.
It's fine if you're not willing to look into this as SLOBS isn't any of your business.


----------



## universallp (Oct 11, 2019)

Ero said:


> Hello,
> 
> is there any way to set this up with Streamlabs OBS? I assume not, since SLOBS does not support plugins, but perhaps there's a complicated workaround you know of.
> It's fine if you're not willing to look into this as SLOBS isn't any of your business.


No it doesn't work, as (last time I checked) SLOBS only allows "plugins" which add a custom browser sources and nothing else, which is why I prefer obs-studio.


----------



## OTNN (Oct 12, 2019)

What should be done about absolute key size if not all keys are in the same size?
If i need to be more specific my keys just goes on top of each other and doesn't change color when they are hit.
Link is the original texture and you can see the .ini file and how does it look on the OBS down below.
(U,L,D,R refers to the arrow keys up, down etc.)
https://obsproject.com/forum/attachments/arrow-keys-png.48379/?hash=472a930333b1bf5d3d84f65d4eb773c0


----------



## universallp (Oct 13, 2019)

OTNN said:


> What should be done about absolute key size if not all keys are in the same size?
> If i need to be more specific my keys just goes on top of each other and doesn't change color when they are hit.
> Link is the original texture and you can see the .ini file and how does it look on the OBS down below.
> (U,L,D,R refers to the arrow keys up, down etc.)
> ...


I can't test it with a screenshot of the text file, but here's how custom height/width works:
The key_width and key_height are used to determine the individual key height and width. '1' means 1 times the key_abs_w/key_abs_height.
But judging from how the overlay currently looks something else is wrong as well. Can you give me a obs log after loading the config file, and the config file as well as the texture?


----------



## OTNN (Oct 13, 2019)

universallp said:


> I can't test it with a screenshot of the text file, but here's how custom height/width works:
> The key_width and key_height are used to determine the individual key height and width. '1' means 1 times the key_abs_w/key_abs_height.
> But judging from how the overlay currently looks something else is wrong as well. Can you give me a obs log after loading the config file, and the config file as well as the texture?



Sure here are the files and log.


----------



## universallp (Oct 15, 2019)

OTNN said:


> Sure here are the files and log.


So I just gave it a quick test and it seems that you need an empty line at the end of the config file, which makes it load correctly.


----------



## OTNN (Oct 15, 2019)

universallp said:


> So I just gave it a quick test and it seems that you need an empty line at the end of the config file, which makes it load correctly.


Yeah it now look what it was supposed to be but it doesn't change colors in response to the hits.

While having problem with that i made a solution by adding your qwerty preset twice and cutting them as they would only contain the buttons that i intended to have on my scene. Q button was not available to be cut by itself only so i cut it by having 5 buttons in a row and let them out of the scene as there would only be Q being able to be seen.


----------



## Wannabestreamer (Nov 5, 2019)

Hi there!!

Is there some settings I have to tweak for it to show in some specific windows? For example it works fine in alot of cases but it stops working when I get in-game into League of Legends :o I would really really appreciate it if there's a solution for that!!!


----------



## universallp (Nov 5, 2019)

Wannabestreamer said:


> Hi there!!
> 
> Is there some settings I have to tweak for it to show in some specific windows? For example it works fine in alot of cases but it stops working when I get in-game into League of Legends :o I would really really appreciate it if there's a solution for that!!!


Run obs studio as administrator


----------



## Wannabestreamer (Nov 5, 2019)

universallp said:


> Run obs studio as administrator


Thanks! Love ur work btw best input overlay there is


----------



## Wannabestreamer (Nov 6, 2019)

universallp said:


> Run obs studio as administrator


Wait it didnt work :0 the inputs still stopped showing when i got in-game


----------



## universallp (Nov 6, 2019)

Wannabestreamer said:


> Wait it didnt work :0 the inputs still stopped showing when i got in-game


That's always been the fix in the past, if it still not works it might be anti virus software being overly aggressive, but other than that I can't help you


----------



## fatihG_ (Nov 9, 2019)

I see the layouts for the new version wont work anymore?

Surely a quick 'replace all' of '1_' by '0_' should do the trick, right?


----------



## universallp (Nov 9, 2019)

fatihG_ said:


> I see the layouts for the new version wont work anymore?
> 
> Surely a quick 'replace all' of '1_' by '0_' should do the trick, right?


yes


----------



## juaninho-11 (Nov 19, 2019)

universallp said:


> As I said I don't have a dualshock 4 controller, so I'm not going to add support for a deprecated API especially if I can't test it.


GUYS, LET'S GET A PS4 (DS4) TO THIS MAN!!!

if we get you a ps4 controller can you make this work with this amazing plugin?   btw thank you so much @universallp


----------



## universallp (Nov 19, 2019)

juaninho-11 said:


> GUYS, LET'S GET A PS4 (DS4) TO THIS MAN!!!
> 
> if we get you a ps4 controller can you make this work with this amazing plugin?   btw thank you so much @universallp


I could, but I want to fix all current issues first, before I promise anything else. I haven't touched input overlay in a while and have been putting off finishing the new version, because it turned out to be a lot more work than I thought. Which is why I don't want to disappoint anyone.
I'll try my best to get a test version of 5.0 out soon. After that I can look into DS4.


----------



## juaninho-11 (Nov 19, 2019)

Totally agreed, with you. just do not forget about us </3

I am sure it takes a lot of time and effort, maybe we can all make a donation to @universallp for his time and not only that maybe he can invest that donation money to other controller system to update the Input Overlay


----------



## Crasthiff (Dec 6, 2019)

Hi, I have an issue with the plugin, it works grat but it inverted my extra mouse bouttons, the up one highlights when I press the down one and viceversa, how can I fix this?


----------



## universallp (Dec 6, 2019)

Crasthiff said:


> Hi, I have an issue with the plugin, it works grat but it inverted my extra mouse bouttons, the up one highlights when I press the down one and viceversa, how can I fix this?


You need to open the config file and switch the keycodes. `0xED04` and  `0xED05` should be the codes for the extra mouse buttons. Find them in the config file and switch their places


----------



## fatihG_ (Dec 8, 2019)

My gamepad configs have been updated for 4.8

I have not tested them yet but from a quick reply by a buddy, he said the DS4 version works.
If you have issues with them just let me know and ill update it when possible.

SNES controller 4.8 config
Dual Shock 4 4.8 config
Switch Pro Controller 4.8 config
Minimalist 4.8 config

Heres a link to all the configs
http://www.fagurd.com/OBS/inputoverlay/ 

If you havent yet, download the .zip archives of what you are looking for first. 
Unzip the files to where you want them to be. 
Replace the original .ini with the 4.8 compatible .ini


----------



## ryu_highabusa (Dec 13, 2019)

Anyone willing to help me out with this layout? Made a Genesis 6-button graphic (click to see) in the same style but I'm really struggling with the logic:







```
# Note on this controller config:
# In the texture similiar buttons always have to be next to eachother
# e.g. Start and back button are next to each other so you only have to
# provide the positon of the first one and the plugin will find the other
# one on it's own
# The amount of keys in the overlay
0_key_count=11
# The type of layout (1 for mouse, 2 for keyboard, 3 for controller)
# Make sure that this value is before all values below!
0_layout_type=3
# Width & height of layout
0_pad_w=1216
0_pad_h=640
# Analog stick width
0_pad_analog_dim=0
# Left analog stick resting position
0_pad_l_analog_x=0
0_pad_l_analog_y=0
# Right analog stick resting position
0_pad_r_analog_x=0
0_pad_r_analog_y=0
# Analog stick head texture position
0_pad_analog_u=0
0_pad_analog_v=0
# Analog stick head pressed texture position
0_pad_analog_pressed_u=0
0_pad_analog_pressed_v=0
# Analog stick radius
0_pad_analog_radius=0
# LB/RB size
0_pad_b_w=87
0_pad_b_h=87
# LB/RB texture position (LB first, RB next to it)
0_pad_b_u=1032
0_pad_b_v=750
# LT/RT size
0_pad_t_w=87
0_pad_t_h=87
# LT/RT texture position (LT first, RT next to it)
0_pad_t_u=771
0_pad_t_v=749
# Back/Start button size
#0_pad_back_w=110
#0_pad_back_h=38
# Back/Start button texture position
#0_pad_back_u=947
#0_pad_back_v=848
# X/Y/A/B button size
0_pad_x_dim=111
# X button texture position (Next to it in order: Y, B, A)
0_pad_x_u=264
0_pad_x_v=721
# Controller port size
0_pad_port_dim=0
# Controller port light top left texture position (Next to it in order: top right, bottom right, bottom left, center)
0_pad_port_u=0
0_pad_port_v=0
# Controller port light layout positon
0_pad_port_x=0
0_pad_port_y=0
# Dpad arrow size
0_pad_dpad_w=73
0_pad_dpad_h=73
# Dpad pressed texture position
0_pad_dpad_pressed_u=6
0_pad_dpad_pressed_v=716
# Dpad pressed texture size
0_pad_dpad_dim=73
# Dpad arrow positions
0_pad_dpad_up_x=244
0_pad_dpad_up_y=220
0_pad_dpad_down_x=244
0_pad_dpad_down_y=370
0_pad_dpad_left_x=166
0_pad_dpad_left_y=295
0_pad_dpad_right_x=320
0_pad_dpad_right_y=295
# Dpad position in layout
0_pad_dpad_u=147
0_pad_dpad_v=172
# Back button layout position
0_pad_start_x=585
0_pad_start_y=278
# Center button layout position
0_pad_center_x=0
0_pad_center_y=0
# Start button layout position
0_pad_back_x=286
0_pad_back_y=534
# X button layout position (6BUTTON-A)
0_pad_x_x=772
0_pad_x_y=387
# Y button layout position (6BUTTON-B)
0_pad_y_x=887
0_pad_y_y=322
# A button layout position  (6BUTTON-X)
0_pad_a_x=709
0_pad_a_y=243
# B button layout position  (6BUTTON-C)
0_pad_b_x=1016
0_pad_b_y=283
# LB layout position (6BUTTON-NONE)
#0_pad_lb_x=0
#0_pad_lb_y=0
# RB layout position (6BUTTON-Z)
0_pad_rb_x=962
0_pad_rb_y=180
# LT layout position
#0_pad_lt_x=0
#0_pad_lt_y=0
# RT layout position (6BUTTON-Y)
0_pad_rt_x=851
0_pad_rt_y=211
```



universallp said:


> Can you add an empty line at the end of the text file? There have been some issues with config files that lack that



Just cut it off pasting it or the forum did idk, it's in the ini I have so that wasn't the issue.

Edit: updated the graphic and code and got it working a little bit better but it's still not 100% plus there's this


----------



## universallp (Dec 13, 2019)

ryu_highabusa said:


> Anyone willing to help me out with this layout? Made a Genesis 6-button graphic (click to see) in the same style but I'm really struggling with the logic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you add an empty line at the end of the text file? There have been some issues with config files that lack that


----------



## ryu_highabusa (Dec 15, 2019)

It's not 100% perfect but I think this is as good as it gets:

6 button Sega Genesis controller
alternate Street Fighter button label version

this code should work for both:

```
# Note on this controller config:
# In the texture similiar buttons always have to be next to eachother
# e.g. Start and back button are next to each other so you only have to
# provide the positon of the first one and the plugin will find the other
# one on it's own
# The amount of keys in the overlay
0_key_count=11
# The type of layout (1 for mouse, 2 for keyboard, 3 for controller)
# Make sure that this value is before all values below!
0_layout_type=3
# Width & height of layout
0_pad_w=1216
0_pad_h=640
# Analog stick width
#0_pad_analog_dim=0
# Left analog stick resting position
#0_pad_l_analog_x=0
#0_pad_l_analog_y=0
# Right analog stick resting position
#0_pad_r_analog_x=0
#0_pad_r_analog_y=0
# Analog stick head texture position
#0_pad_analog_u=0
#0_pad_analog_v=0
# Analog stick head pressed texture position
#0_pad_analog_pressed_u=0
#0_pad_analog_pressed_v=0
# Analog stick radius
#0_pad_analog_radius=0
# LB/RB size
0_pad_b_w=87
0_pad_b_h=87
# LB/RB texture position (LB first, RB next to it) (HP)
0_pad_b_u=990
0_pad_b_v=745
# LT/RT size
0_pad_t_w=107
0_pad_t_h=107
# LT/RT texture position (LT first, RT next to it) (HK)
0_pad_t_u=743
0_pad_t_v=723
# Back/Start button size
0_pad_back_w=110
0_pad_back_h=40
# Back/Start button texture position
0_pad_back_u=25
0_pad_back_v=845
# X/Y/A/B button size
0_pad_x_dim=107
# X button texture position (Next to it in order: Y, B, A)
0_pad_x_u=264
0_pad_x_v=717
# Controller port size
#0_pad_port_dim=0
# Controller port light top left texture position (Next to it in order: top right, bottom right, bottom left, center)
#0_pad_port_u=0
#0_pad_port_v=0
# Controller port light layout positon
#0_pad_port_x=0
#0_pad_port_y=0
# Dpad arrow size
0_pad_dpad_w=73
0_pad_dpad_h=73
# Dpad pressed texture position
0_pad_dpad_pressed_u=0
0_pad_dpad_pressed_v=671
# Dpad pressed texture size
0_pad_dpad_dim=73
# Dpad arrow positions
0_pad_dpad_up_x=244
0_pad_dpad_up_y=221
0_pad_dpad_down_x=244
0_pad_dpad_down_y=370
0_pad_dpad_left_x=166
0_pad_dpad_left_y=295
0_pad_dpad_right_x=320
0_pad_dpad_right_y=295
# Dpad position in layout
0_pad_dpad_u=172
0_pad_dpad_v=221
# Back button layout position (START)
0_pad_start_x=537
0_pad_start_y=277
# Center button layout position
#0_pad_center_x=0
#0_pad_center_y=0
# Start button layout position
#0_pad_back_x=550
#0_pad_back_y=277
# X button layout position (LP)
0_pad_x_x=743
0_pad_x_y=260
# Y button layout position (MP)
0_pad_y_x=853
0_pad_y_y=209
# A button layout position  (LK)
0_pad_a_x=770
0_pad_a_y=386
# B button layout position  (MK)
0_pad_b_x=893
0_pad_b_y=323
# LB layout position (NONE)
#0_pad_lb_x=-100
#0_pad_lb_y=-100
# RB layout position (HP)
0_pad_rb_x=969
0_pad_rb_y=180
# LT layout position
#0_pad_lt_x=-100
#0_pad_lt_y=-100
# RT layout position (HK)
0_pad_rt_x=1026
0_pad_rt_y=288
```

preview:





video preview

it's intended to work with sticks/controllers with this button layout


----------



## juaninho-11 (Dec 19, 2019)

Sadly.. is not working

I am using PS4 Controller usb connected, windows 10,  please help with a video or something to fix this :(



fatihG_ said:


> My gamepad configs have been updated for 4.8
> 
> I have not tested them yet but from a quick reply by a buddy, he said the DS4 version works.
> If you have issues with them just let me know and ill update it when possible.
> ...


----------



## universallp (Dec 19, 2019)

juaninho-11 said:


> Sadly.. is not working
> 
> I am using PS4 Controller usb connected, windows 10,  please help with a video or something to fix this :(


Dualshock controllers do not work right now without using a thirdparty tool like DS4Windows.


----------



## juaninho-11 (Dec 19, 2019)

universallp said:


> Can you add an empty line at the end of the text file? There have been some issues with config files that lack that



and that being said, I need to get DS4Windows installed to make it work, correct? EDIT: (I got it working with the DS4Windows) <3

@universallp let me know when you do a Patron or something to support!


----------



## universallp (Dec 19, 2019)

juaninho-11 said:


> and that being said, I need to get DS4Windows installed to make it work, correct? EDIT: (I got it working with the DS4Windows) <3
> 
> @universallp let me know when you do a Patron or something to support!


No problem, also while I appreciate the gesture I don't like asking for donations because it puts more pressure on me to deliver things and I'm not currently able to put enough time into Input Overlay or my other projects.


----------



## Fextem (Dec 21, 2019)

Hi. For the key order, which virtual key code catalogue did you use for version 4.7.4? Thanks.


----------



## universallp (Dec 22, 2019)

Fextem said:


> Hi. For the key order, which virtual key code catalogue did you use for version 4.7.4? Thanks.


The keycodes are in this file.


----------



## Fextem (Dec 22, 2019)

universallp said:


> The keycodes are in this file.


Thank you!


----------



## NothingTV (Dec 30, 2019)

DavidVanScouten said:


> Hello everybody,
> I edited that Input-Overlay for German QWERTZ-Keyboards plus the Sixblock.
> If anyone needs it, so reply!


Hey, do you still have it? :D


----------



## Szilard (Jan 5, 2020)

heya,

I need help, I dont know how to change the things myself so it would be really great to help me out with this. I created a picture which buttons should be in the layout and the "Z" button should stay visually as "Z" but it should get my inputs whenever I press the "Y" button as I have a german keyboard layout where Z and Y are switched.






thanks in advance :)


----------



## gmphogg (Jan 7, 2020)

First off love the work over time you have put into this. Thank you. Unfortunately i am having an issue with my mouse side buttons not being registered in the overlay. I am using the logitech 502 proteus, and the side buttons are set to keyboard presses of , . and /. I am struggling on finding in the .ini file on where i can change the command from the button being pressed on the mouse to maybe pick up the , being read, but i dont see any keystroke entries in the file. I'm sure it is something silly i am missing or where to put it in. The 2 main buttons and scroll wheel read fine. Any help is appreciated, and if there is no fix for now that is fine. I will continue to use it. Thank you.


----------



## universallp (Jan 7, 2020)

gmphogg said:


> First off love the work over time you have put into this. Thank you. Unfortunately i am having an issue with my mouse side buttons not being registered in the overlay. I am using the logitech 502 proteus, and the side buttons are set to keyboard presses of , . and /. I am struggling on finding in the .ini file on where i can change the command from the button being pressed on the mouse to maybe pick up the , being read, but i dont see any keystroke entries in the file. I'm sure it is something silly i am missing or where to put it in. The 2 main buttons and scroll wheel read fine. Any help is appreciated, and if there is no fix for now that is fine. I will continue to use it. Thank you.


I've had someone else with the same problem. Unfortunately there's no way right now to change what input overlay interprets as the side button. Can you try and remove the custom bindings and try it again? I know that that's not a viable solution for you, but I've had someone else where the side buttons still didn't work even after they removed the custom bindings.


----------



## gmphogg (Jan 7, 2020)

universallp said:


> I've had someone else with the same problem. Unfortunately there's no way right now to change what input overlay interprets as the side button. Can you try and remove the custom bindings and try it again? I know that that's not a viable solution for you, but I've had someone else where the side buttons still didn't work even after they removed the custom bindings.


Thanks for getting back to me. Unfortunately same thing it did not work. It reset the buttons to dpi shift and forward for the 2 i was looking at making the buttons on the overlay. I will make do for now and hope it comes as an update in the future when time permits. Thank you again.


----------



## Valazdin (Jan 18, 2020)

I am trying to do a number pad.  but its just not seeing the height x2 for the "+" and "RTN".  I am not sure what I'm doing wrong.  I know that the spacing in .png needs to be fixed, I don't have the best tools to do it so if anyone can that would be great too. its also not liking the mapping.  It worked once but not now..


----------



## Caspiii (Jan 18, 2020)

hi!

I installed. all right. I start the game and the mouse has a bad sensitivity. bounce  and not accurate. what could that be ?Whenever I start recording with OBS Studio, my mouse just randomly changes it's speed to much higher one and then back.why does the program interfere with the game?
everything else works but if OBS is turned on the mouse goes crazy in the game :(

Plz help me!
THX


----------



## universallp (Jan 19, 2020)

Caspiii said:


> hi!
> 
> I installed. all right. I start the game and the mouse has a bad sensitivity. bounce  and not accurate. what could that be ?Whenever I start recording with OBS Studio, my mouse just randomly changes it's speed to much higher one and then back.why does the program interfere with the game?
> everything else works but if OBS is turned on the mouse goes crazy in the game :(
> ...


Have you used the "Use monitor center (for games that lock the mouse)" option? If not please look at the `Monitor horizontal/vertical center` section in the resource post.


----------



## Caspiii (Jan 19, 2020)

universallp said:


> Have you used the "Use monitor center (for games that lock the mouse)" option? If not please look at the `Monitor horizontal/vertical center` section in the resource post.



I tried, not worked :S

I delete the plugin then OBS will work properly. but if I install it and use it, the mouse is not stable. I don't know what to do with it


I made a video to illustrate: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSlt_KcvwK8&feature=youtu.be
you can see what the mouse does when I use input overlay. and without it


----------



## universallp (Jan 19, 2020)

Caspiii said:


> I tried, not worked :S
> 
> I delete the plugin then OBS will work properly. but if I install it and use it, the mouse is not stable. I don't know what to do with it
> 
> ...


Does the game lock the mouse? If not you'll have to play with the deadzone and sensitivity options. The mouse direction only really works with fps games that lock the mouse in a certain position, which allows input overlay to calculate the movement based on a specific point.


----------



## Caspiii (Jan 19, 2020)

universallp said:


> Does the game lock the mouse? If not you'll have to play with the deadzone and sensitivity options. The mouse direction only really works with fps games that lock the mouse in a certain position, which allows input overlay to calculate the movement based on a specific point.



whatever I do if I install the input overlay in OBS then it will problem.
I've tried everything. nothing works. only good if I delete the input-overlay plugin ..
I saw a video of the same with this program. there was no such mistake.

I test other games. works for them. I dont know why not work in Unreal tournament :(


----------



## Valheim (Jan 20, 2020)

Yo.. I've been wondering for some reason my Input overlay only works when i am not in game, but when I do go in game the controls don't work for me. I play League of Legends and wanted to use it as i stream but somehow the inputs don't work. I also only have a single monitor so I wanted to ask some help


----------



## universallp (Jan 20, 2020)

Valheim said:


> Yo.. I've been wondering for some reason my Input overlay only works when i am not in game, but when I do go in game the controls don't work for me. I play League of Legends and wanted to use it as i stream but somehow the inputs don't work. I also only have a single monitor so I wanted to ask some help


Try running obs-studio as administrator


----------



## Valazdin (Jan 20, 2020)

Valazdin said:


> I am trying to do a number pad.  but its just not seeing the height x2 for the "+" and "RTN".  I am not sure what I'm doing wrong.  I know that the spacing in .png needs to be fixed, I don't have the best tools to do it so if anyone can that would be great too. its also not liking the mapping.  It worked once but not now..



posted, didn't see a reply to this, hoping to get this working for my stream.


----------



## Valheim (Jan 21, 2020)

universallp said:


> Try running obs-studio as administrator


i will try to answer back later, time diff and school sucks but thanks


----------



## Valheim (Jan 21, 2020)

universallp said:


> Try running obs-studio as administrator


Oh, it works bro! Thank you so much for your help. Keep up the good work! Hope you have a good day :D


----------



## universallp (Jan 21, 2020)

Valazdin said:


> posted, didn't see a reply to this, hoping to get this working for my stream.


I haven't tried creating an overlay with buttons that take up multiple rows, but I know that someone else did in the past. You might find a post somewhere in this thread. I don't really have time currently so I can't really help you right now.


----------



## SkyOps (Feb 14, 2020)

Retro keyboard I made
Credit to the texture maker: https://gerald-burke.itch.io/geralds-keys


----------



## juaninho-11 (Feb 21, 2020)

Can someone make a layout for Arcade stick?
Like this:





Eventually with 8 buttons or alternative of 6 like the picture.

I can do the graphic myself on Photoshop but there is no tutorial on how to proper code this into script to make it to work


----------



## juaninho-11 (Feb 21, 2020)

SkyOps said:


> Retro keyboard I made
> Credit to the texture maker: https://gerald-burke.itch.io/geralds-keys


Looks and works great! any pointer on how to make a custom layout with a texture? like what to use to program it?


----------



## IamXori (Feb 22, 2020)

Hi, how can I change key for azerty and R6 settings  ??? please help me


----------



## SkyOps (Feb 23, 2020)

juaninho-11 said:


> Looks and works great! any pointer on how to make a custom layout with a texture? like what to use to program it?


THX! I simply edited the texture with paint .net dont need photoshop and notepadd++ for editing the code. Normal notepad works but its not as pretty as notepad++ with text color. For understanding the code check out his youtube tutorial and description in the code.


----------



## SkyOps (Feb 23, 2020)

IamXori said:


> Hi, how can I change key for azerty and R6 settings  ??? please help me


Edit in the .ini file this one: 1_key_order=
With the code corresponding to the key found in the link above 1_key_order. This one: https://github.com/univrsal/input-overlay/blob/master/libuiohook/include/uiohook.h#L137

Ctrl + F to find the key easy on github


----------



## Valazdin (Feb 23, 2020)

I have the number pad done, but its only displaying the last column for some reason.  Can someone look at this ini and let me know how I messed it up?


----------



## universallp (Feb 23, 2020)

Valazdin said:


> I have the number pad done, but its only displaying the last column for some reason.  Can someone look at this ini and let me know how I messed it up?


Try adding an empty line at the end of the file, the config loader seems to have an issue with that


----------



## Valazdin (Feb 23, 2020)

that did the trick.  Here is a number pad overlay if anyone wants it.


----------



## Mozetronick (Feb 29, 2020)

kskalvo said:


> I can told you something better .. I dont know why but .. now it works .. why? idk .. but works .. thanks for your answer and I was using the last stable release .. 4.7.4b?
> 
> Seems the problems comes with the order I open the programs .. if I launch Restream Chat before OBS the Input Ovelay doesn't work ^_^



Used programs:
OBS Studio 24.0.3 (64bit)
Input Overlay v4.8b
Restream Chat 2.5.4-beta
Streamlabs Chatbot 1.0.2.61
NohBoard v1.0.1
Punto Switcher 4.4.2
Makross 1.000

Conflict uiohook.dll from Restream Chat
%userprofile%\AppData\Local\Programs\restream-chat\resources\app.asar.unpacked\node_modules\iohook\builds\electron-v70-win32-ia32\build\Release\uiohook.dll
%userprofile%\AppData\Local\Programs\restream-chat\resources\app.asar.unpacked\node_modules\iohook\builds\electron-v70-win32-x64\build\Release\uiohook.dll
%userprofile%\AppData\Local\Programs\restream-chat\resources\app.asar.unpacked\node_modules\iohook\builds\node-v64-win32-ia32\build\Release\uiohook.dll
%userprofile%\AppData\Local\Programs\restream-chat\resources\app.asar.unpacked\node_modules\iohook\builds\node-v64-win32-x64\build\Release\uiohook.dll
with uiohook.dll from Input Overlay
obs-plugins\32bit\uiohook.dll
obs-plugins\64bit\uiohook.dll

I am writing to the developer, referring to your message, that it seems like I've been experiencing problems with more than half a year
Restream Chat is precisely because of your plugin, tied to the use of uiohook.dll. After installing the plugin, my OBS and Restream Chat (no matter in what order to start) also began to lag open. At the same time, the mouse experienced a terrible throttl up to half a minute when opening the program windows). The same error indirectly (it works after OBS with the plugin as soon as you restart the program) applies to NohBoard (does not handle pressing), Punto Switcher (does not switch the brake layout), but the main error is that launching your plugin, even while waiting, kills the ability to transfer hotkeys to most applications (it does not work until you turn off the OBS or remove uiohook.dll from your plugin). Because of this, for example, Restream Chat no longer has shortcuts Above other windows, Through-click mode "(this is visible even when buttons do not respond to attempts to change a button for it), Above main windows, Reload window. In Streamlabs Chatbot also does not respond to pressing hotkeys for auto-calling built-in macros. Surprisingly, other programs that I use with ready-made hotkeys (CLCL, Makross NET) have their own libraries (hooks of the same name) or button capture options (their own subroutine), which confl ktuyut among themselves as well as your plugin.
On my own, I can add that you can try to rename the equally-called library uiohook.dll or change the course of its work so that it does not conflict with parallel identical tasks. Unfortunately, as I understand it, your plugin in input-overlay.dll only refers to uiohook.dll, which is why the name option uiohook2.dll no longer starts the input overlay with missing parameters. Among other things, I even tried to replace the concepts of this library in the Java script with the Restream Chat shell, but after searching for all the modules and objects that link to it, the program first lost the ability to process keystrokes in a similar way, and then functions and modules fell off when validating the application there was no launch (here I pass).
I hope this information seems useful to someone when developing programs related to global keys and resolving their conflicts with each other. Thank you for understanding.



Spoiler: Оригинал текста на Русском



Пишу разработчику, ссылаясь на ваше сообщение, что похоже уже как больше полу года испытываю проблемы с 
Restream Chat именно из-за вашего плагина, завязанного на использовании uiohook.dll. После установки плагина мой OBS и Restream Chat (без разницы в каком порядке запускать) также стал лаганно открываться. При этом мышь испытывала жуткий троттл до полминуты при открытии окон программ). Эта же ошибка косвенно (работает после OBS с плагином как только перезапустишь программу) относится к NohBoard (не обрабатывает нажатия), Punto Switcher (не переключает brake раскладку), но главная ошибка в том, что запуск вашего плагина, пускай даже в ожидании, убивает возможность передать горячие клавиши большинству приложений (не работает пока не выключишь ОБС или не удалишь uiohook.dll из вашего плагина). Из-за этого, например, у Restream Chat отпадают шорткаты Поверх остальных окон, Режим сквозного клика" (это видно даже когда кнопки не реагируют на попытки изменить кнопку для него), Поверх основных окон, Перезагрузить окно. В Streamlabs Chatbot также не реагирует на нажатия хоткеев для автовызова встроенных макросов. На удивление другие программы, которые я использую с уже готовыми горячими клавишами (CLCL,  Makross NET) имеют собственные библиотеки   (одноимённые хуки) или варианты захвата кнопок (их собственная подпрограмма), в следствии чего не конфликтуют между собой а также вашим плагином.
От себя же могу добавить, что можно попробовать переименовать одинаково называемую библиотеку uiohook.dll или изменить ход её работы, чтобы та не конфликтовала с параллельными одинаковыми задачами. К сожалению, как я понял, ваш плагин в input-overlay.dll ссылается только на uiohook.dll, из-за чего вариант названия uiohook2.dll уже не запускает входной оверлей по отсутствующим параметрам. Помимо прочего я даже попытался подменить понятия этой библиотеке в Джава скрипт оболочке Restream Chat, но после поиска всех модулей и объектов, ссылающихся на неё программа сначала похожим образом лишилась возможности обрабатывать нажатия клавиш, а потом и вовсе отвалились функции и модули при валидации приложения от чего запуска не последовало (тут я пас).
Надеюсь эта информация покажется кому-то полезной при разработке программ, связанных с глобальными клавишами и решения их конфликтов друг с другом. Спасибо за понимание.


----------



## universallp (Feb 29, 2020)

Mozetronick said:


> Used programs:
> OBS Studio 24.0.3 (64bit)
> Input Overlay v4.8b
> Restream Chat 2.5.4-beta
> ...


I don't know if I got what your issue is, but you can try recompiling uiohook and input-overlay to circumvent this, but I'm not really sure if there's any way to fix this problem.


----------



## Mozetronick (Mar 1, 2020)

universallp said:


> I don't know if I got what your issue is, but you can try recompiling uiohook and input-overlay to circumvent this, but I'm not really sure if there's any way to fix this problem.



In my post, I answered everything as it is "from and to":
Restream Chat latest version - сlick through mode and key combinations suffer;
Streamlabs Chatbot latest version - macro calls with keyboard shortcuts do not work;
NohBoard - pressed keys are not detected;
Punto Switcher - the layout of words is not changed by pressing the PauseBrake key.

If I continue to use the plugin, the list may be updated. And all of the above happens when using your latest version of OBS plugin.
*The plugin that shows the pressed keys does not allow you to accept these keys in those programs where these keys are used.*
Ponder this sentence again. The plugin should duplicate the pressed keys on the screen, and not intercept them all on itself. Imagine if there was a game or a gamepad control that works in a similar way. For more than six months, I mistakenly believed three times that the error was on the side of the programs used and demolished them even on a new user with a registry cleaner and other removal tools, not your plugin.
After that, you ask me to recompile your program yourself? All I could do was rename the library, find that the links weren’t forwarded to it, use Everything to find the links to that particular library that I renamed, rename them there, in response to all these actions, get the broken link for the broken key combinations, and then application launch error. I have never done recompilation. It is more clear to me how to understand Python, Delphi, PHP, C #, C ++ or other simple BASIC scripts interpreted line by line, than to find fragments of matching text in .dll files without the hope that this will work correctly. You have been doing it since the end of the summer of 2017, who better than you know your program and its incompatibility with others. I just pointed out exactly what the error is and asked for help. No, thanks.



Spoiler: Оригинал текста на Русском



В своём посте я ответил всё как есть "от и до":
Restream Chat последней версии - страдает режим сквозного клика и комбинации клавиш;
Streamlabs Chatbot последней версии - не работают вызовы макросов комбинациями клавиш;
NohBoard - не определяются нажатые клавиши;
Punto Switcher - не изменяется раскладка слов по нажатию PauseBrake клавиши.

Если я продолжу пользоваться плагином, список может пополняться. И всё это вышеперечисленное происходит при использовании вашего плагина в OBS последней версии.
*Плагин, который показывает нажатые клавиши, не даёт принять эти клавиши в те программы, где эти клавиши используются.*
Вдумайтесь в это предложение ещё раз. Плагин должен дублировать нажатые клавиши на экран, а не перехватывать их всех на себя. Представьте если бы нашлась игра или управление геймпадом, работающее подобным способом. Больше полугода я трижды ошибочно верил, что ошибка стоит на стороне используемых программ и сносил их подчистую даже на новом пользователе с очисткой реестра и прочими средствами по удалению, а не вашем плагине.
После этого вы просите меня перекомпилировать вашу программу самостоятельно? Всё что я мог сделать, это переименовать библиотеку, обнаружить что связи не перешли к нему, воспользоваться Everything для поиска ссылок именно на ту библиотеку, что я переименовал, переименовать их там, в ответ на все эти действия получить поломанную связь неработающих комбинаций клавиш, а затем и ошибку запуска приложения. я никогда не занимался рекомпилированием. Мне больше понятно как разобраться в Python, Delphi, PHP, C#,  С++ или других простых интерпретируемых построчно, как BASIC скриптах, чем найти отрывки совпадающего текста в .dll файлах без надежды что это заработает корректно. Вы в нём с конца лета 2017 года занимаетесь, кому как ни вам лучше знать свою программу и её несовместимости с другими. Я лишь указал в чём конкретно происходит ошибка и обратился за помощью. Спасибо, не надо.


----------



## universallp (Mar 1, 2020)

Mozetronick said:


> In my post, I answered everything as it is "from and to":
> Restream Chat latest version - сlick through mode and key combinations suffer;
> Streamlabs Chatbot latest version - macro calls with keyboard shortcuts do not work;
> NohBoard - pressed keys are not detected;
> ...


If you've spend so much time on this you should've figured out, that I don't handle any of the input hooking. It's all done by libuiohook, so I'm as clueless as you when it comes to this issue.


----------



## Mozetronick (Mar 1, 2020)

universallp said:


> If you've spend so much time on this you should've figured out, that I don't handle any of the input hooking. It's all done by libuiohook, so I'm as clueless as you when it comes to this issue.


I installed your plug-in 6 months ago and didn’t even start it, it just got assigned to the OBS process and ate the system by hanging the program for some time each time it was launched, and sending buttons to other programs stopped. From this moment, misunderstanding began. When I reinstalled OBS to the new version 3 days ago and made sure once again that everything worked correctly, I attempted to transfer all the settings and plugins that I forgot to transfer for the first time. Then it became clear to me what was the matter, comparing the performance of the original program without extensions and with them. Do not make hasty conclusions, I really forgot that I installed such a large number of plugins, but continued to use all the old programs that you need to run each stream to display them on the screen. It took less than noon on the same day to parse uiohook.dll and its connections that I wrote the first message in this discussion (February 29, 2020). Now, in this scenario, your attempts to discard the desire to provide for the simultaneous use of several programs with this library for someone else are too great, and I am no longer interested in this issue.



Spoiler: Оригинал текста на Русском



Я установил ваш плагин 6 месяцев назад и даже не запускал его, он просто присвоился к процессу OBS и кушал систему тем, что на какое-то время зависал программу каждый раз при её запуске, а отправка кнопок в другие программы на этом прекратилась. С этого момента и началось недопонимание. Когда я 3 дня назад переустановил OBS на новую версию и ещё раз убедился, что всё работает корректно, мною было предпринято перенести все настройки и плагины, которые я забыл перенести в первый раз. Затем мне стало понятно в чём дело, сопоставив работоспособность оригинальной программы без расширений и с ними. Не делайте поспешные выводы, я правда забыл что ставил такое большое количество плагинов, но продолжил пользоваться всеми старыми программами, которые требуется запускать каждый стрим для вывода их на экран. На разбор разковырять uiohook.dll и его связи ушло меньше полудня в тот же день, что я написал первое сообщение в эту дискуссию (Февраль 29, 2020). Сейчас при таком раскладе ваших попыток сбросить желание предусмотреть одновременное использование нескольких программ с этой библиотекой на кого-то ещё слишком велико, а я больше не заинтересован в этом вопросе.


----------



## universallp (Mar 1, 2020)

Mozetronick said:


> I installed your plug-in 6 months ago and didn’t even start it, it just got assigned to the OBS process and ate the system by hanging the program for some time each time it was launched, and sending buttons to other programs stopped. From this moment, misunderstanding began. When I reinstalled OBS to the new version 3 days ago and made sure once again that everything worked correctly, I attempted to transfer all the settings and plugins that I forgot to transfer for the first time. Then it became clear to me what was the matter, comparing the performance of the original program without extensions and with them. Do not make hasty conclusions, I really forgot that I installed such a large number of plugins, but continued to use all the old programs that you need to run each stream to display them on the screen. It took less than noon on the same day to parse uiohook.dll and its connections that I wrote the first message in this discussion (February 29, 2020). Now, in this scenario, your attempts to discard the desire to provide for the simultaneous use of several programs with this library for someone else are too great, and I am no longer interested in this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think something's being lost in translation here. As I said this seems to be an issue with libuiohook and how input hooking on Windows works, but I guess the ssue is already resolved now.


----------



## Mozetronick (Mar 1, 2020)

universallp said:


> I think something's being lost in translation here. As I said this seems to be an issue with libuiohook and how input hooking on Windows works, but I guess the ssue is already resolved now.


Of course, it was decided, within the framework of the fact that I stopped using your plugin for the sake of the health of all other programs, which it broke if you were satisfied with such an answer. Regarding the translation. You can always refer to the "Original Text in Russian" and use other translators besides Google Translate. Each time I send messages, I translate them back and make changes until the meaning is the same. Unfortunately, in English, some commas are used less often or are lost at the translation stage. Sometimes the problem is this. According to Restream Stuff, "conflicts with third-party plug-ins will not be fixed. If it were to conflict with something large, such as the OBS itself without plug-ins, then if possible reproduce this error, you could create a request." You yourself write that you are not completely sure how your plugin works in terms of intercepting buttons. In any case, I no longer know which way to dig to solve this problem.



Spoiler: Original Text in Russian



Конечно решена, в рамках того, что я перестал пользоваться вашим плагином в угоду работоспособности всех остальных программ, который он ломал, если вас устроит такой ответ. Насчёт перевода. Вы всегда можете обратиться к "Оригиналу текста на Русском" и использовать другие переводчики, помимо Google Translate. Каждый раз при отправке сообщений я перевожу их обратно и вношу изменения до тех пор, пока смысл не будет тот же. К сожалению, в английском языке некоторые запятые запятые используются либо реже, либо теряются на этапе перевода. Иногда проблема бывает в этом. Со слов Restream Stuff "конфликты со сторонними плагинами не будут исправляться. Если бы конфликтовало с чем-то крупным, типа самого ОБС без плагинов - тогда при возможности воспроизвести эту ошибку, можно было бы создать запрос". Вы сами пишете, что не окончательно уверены как работает ваш плагин в плане перехвата кнопок. В любом случае, я больше не знаю в какую сторону копать для решения этой задачи.


----------



## juaninho-11 (Mar 9, 2020)

SkyOps said:


> THX! I simply edited the texture with paint .net dont need photoshop and notepadd++ for editing the code. Normal notepad works but its not as pretty as notepad++ with text color. For understanding the code check out his youtube tutorial and description in the code.



@SkyOps  can you provide the link for the tutorial ?









						UniversalLP
					

Random nonsense with irregular timing. Content is mostly German.




					www.youtube.com
				




I went to his channel but I did not find it there... ;(


----------



## universallp (Mar 9, 2020)

juaninho-11 said:


> @SkyOps  can you provide the link for the tutorial ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at the resource page, there's a section called "How to make keyboard presets"


----------



## universallp (Mar 16, 2020)

SJP176 said:


> I've found a bug: The mouse and some of the keyboards don't display correctly when I use the video render delay filter on them with a setting that is greater than a frame (34 ms at 30 FPS or 17 ms at 60 FPS).


Filters in general don't seem to work, this also happens if you try to apply a crop or color correction filter. I have no idea what's causing it


----------



## universallp (Mar 18, 2020)

SJP176 said:


> I came up with a workaround: First, make a scene with just a keyboard or mouse input overlay but don't add any filters; then, include this scene in another scene, and add the filters there. It works with the render filter delay, anyway.


Well I guess that works, but I'm pretty sure that there's some thing I can do to fix it properly, but I'm currently working on other stuff.


----------



## Beridok (Mar 23, 2020)

Hello.
I was struggling a lot with this issue... so I play very specific game of TrackMania, where players basically have 4 inputs - direction (left & right), acceleration and brake. Direction is analog value, acceleration and brake are digital (0 or 1). And people have overlay to reflect how much they steer with analog stick - and it's basically excludes up/down direction in left analog.
I saw people on streams having nice overlay for that, here is example @ 2:00:00 timestamp.


Spoiler: Reasons why I can't use his overlay



I got linked to that overlay riolu (^ in video above) uses, but it just does not work.
Log says:

```
19:07:59.326: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/precision-gamepad-source.dll': (null) (126)
19:07:59.326: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/precision-gamepad-source.dll' not loaded
```
Searching for this error gives result of this topic: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/solved-issues-with-plugin-loading.79508/

I contacted sweepline (overlay author), who didn't really know why it's the issue - when I mentioned I use Windows 7, he said I need to compile his plugin myself. Which didn't worked after all those hours of following instruction.
And it's silly that Input Overlay plugin works without hassle.


*Is there possibility to create something similar with current or future (5.0) release of Input Overlay?*
I tried doing it based on gamepad template (Xbox), but I just failed miserably - apparently I do not understand the structure or it can't be really modified to a way I do.

There is also small issue with that - people tend to use different buttons for acceleration and brake controls. My LB and RB are pressing itself after one press (pad is broken). LT does not always react, so I use RT for brakes and "B" (Xbox scheme) for acceleration.
Using standard gamepad overlay just does not do the job for the game... 

Overall, I like this plugin - probably would work great for other games.
Keep doing the good job!
Regards.


----------



## universallp (Mar 23, 2020)

Beridok said:


> Hello.
> I was struggling a lot with this issue... so I play very specific game of TrackMania, where players basically have 4 inputs - direction (left & right), acceleration and brake. Direction is analog value, acceleration and brake are digital (0 or 1). And people have overlay to reflect how much they steer with analog stick - and it's basically excludes up/down direction in left analog.
> I saw people on streams having nice overlay for that, here is example @ 2:00:00 timestamp.
> 
> ...


Version 5 can display the LT and RT buttons analogous, like you showed in that video. It can't do that with the analog sticks, though I could add that. Regardless I can't give you an estimate on when any of that is done.


----------



## Beridok (Mar 23, 2020)

universallp said:


> Version 5 can display the LT and RT buttons analogous, like you showed in that video. It can't do that with the analog sticks, though I could add that. Regardless I can't give you an estimate on when any of that is done.


Not sure if you understood - what is important is that there is only left-right axis movement monitored. (Up and down is ignored).

Actually, I made my own tool with JavaScript, HTML and CSS, while using "Browser" source in OBS: https://github.com/Beridok/JS-TMGamepadVisualInputs
Here is little preview: Streamable
I guess I would need to work more to actually release that to other people, but I think using such method makes it highly customizable and open-source.


----------



## universallp (Mar 23, 2020)

Beridok said:


> Not sure if you understood - what is important is that there is only left-right axis movement monitored. (Up and down is ignored).
> 
> Actually, I made my own tool with JavaScript, HTML and CSS, while using "Browser" source in OBS.
> Here is little preview: Streamable
> I guess I would need to work more to actually release that to other people, but I think using such method makes it highly customizable and open-source.


I did, but as I say said it's not possible right now


----------



## clenemt (Mar 25, 2020)

Hello, juste made a web version that you can easily tweak and embed as an overlay.
Enjoy: https://codepen.io/collection/XLOqgg


----------



## universallp (Mar 25, 2020)

clenemt said:


> Hello, juste made a web version that you can easily tweak and embed as an overlay.
> Enjoy: https://codepen.io/collection/XLOqgg


Looks cool, but what is the use case for this? Using it in a browser source won't allow it to monitor user input outside of the interact window


----------



## clenemt (Mar 26, 2020)

universallp said:


> Looks cool, but what is the use case for this? Using it in a browser source won't allow it to monitor user input outside of the interact window



You can make it work just like people using https://gamepadviewer.com/ imho.


----------



## universallp (Mar 27, 2020)

clenemt said:


> You can make it work just like people using https://gamepadviewer.com/ imho.


The gamepad viewer can capture input globally, so people can embed it with a browser source, but your webversion doesn't seem to do that, so I was wondering how you'd use it.


----------



## kaine_ai (Apr 10, 2020)

It seems the "input history" does not work with key icons. I am using input-overlay v4.8b with OBS 25.0.4 (x64) in ubuntu 18.04 
does anyoune have a clue about how to fix that issue? :3


----------



## Xanoth (Apr 16, 2020)

Reinstalled 3 times now.
It shows up in OBS, it looks fine, but it detects no input.
I've tried making new scenes, in-game or not.  
No matter what neither the mouse or the keyboard ever update for any keypress.
I even tested the full qwerty layout, to see if it would at least pick up a single keypress... nothing

ran the debug tools and it detected mouse movement and clicks fine.


----------



## Xanoth (Apr 16, 2020)

I took the obvious solution and just turned it off and on again, changing nothing else, it now works fine.


----------



## fatihG_ (Apr 17, 2020)

Created a tutorial specifically for use with PS4/DS4 capture.


----------



## WRipley (Apr 26, 2020)

Thanks for your Work !!!! Is there a normal QWERTZ Overlay out ? Would be fine ! German Layout ? Best


----------



## universallp (Apr 26, 2020)

WRipley said:


> Thanks for your Work !!!! Is there a normal QWERTZ Overlay out ? Would be fine ! German Layout ? Best


I think someone made one at somepoint, it should be in this thread, you'll have to ask them though.


----------



## Fab2B (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi ! Just a message for few things.
First, I've made an azerty minimal preset & overlay.
I've made it by reworking the original layout and turned it into a GIMP compatible layout.
I've also translate in French for locale langage.
Resources HERE

Second, actually the Linux Installations instructions are inaccurate for Debian.
Instructions updated below.

*For All Users* :


> Dowload the latest binaries release .zip from https://github.com/univrsal/input-overlay/releases.
> Create a folder `input-overlay` in `/usr/share/obs/obs-plugins` _*need root privileges_
> In the release folder, from `data` copy the folder `locale` in the directory you created ( `/usr/share/obs/obs-plugins/input-overlay` ) _*need root privileges_
> Copy the file `input-overlay.so` in `bin/64bit` from release folder into `/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/obs-plugins` _*need root privileges_
> Install `libuiohook` by compiling it from https://github.com/kwhat/libuiohook


*For local User* *:*


> Dowload the latest binaries release .zip from https://github.com/univrsal/input-overlay/releases.
> Create a folder `input-overlay` in `/home/your_username/.config/obs-studio/plugins`.
> Copy folders `bin` and `data` from `plugins` in the release folder into the new directory created (`/home/your_username/.config/obs-studio/plugins/input-overlay`)
> Install `libuiohook` by compiling it from https://github.com/kwhat/libuiohook




On Debian, for compiling `libuiohook` from https://github.com/kwhat/libuiohook, you need thoses following dependencies not mentionned in the prerequisites :

libx11-dev
libxtst-dev
libxt-dev
libxinerama-dev
libx11-xcb-dev
libxkbcommon-dev
libxkbcommon-x11-dev
libxkbfile-dev
So, in a terminal

```
sudo apt install libx11-dev libxtst-dev libxt-dev libxinerama-dev libx11-xcb-dev libxkbcommon-dev libxkbcommon-x11-dev libxkbfile-dev
```

Then you can compile :

```
git clone https://github.com/kwhat/libuiohook
cd libuiohook
./bootstrap.sh
./configure
sudo make && make install
```

That's all, enjoy !


----------



## Roy777 (May 6, 2020)

Hi, I'm trying to figure out how to use InputHistory with a full keyboard including the numpad.

You already have the qwerty preset and the qwerty.ini file, but it seems like it doesn't work for it right? if it doesn't, is there a full keyboard preset around that is known to work?

Am I missing something? Thank you.


----------



## universallp (May 6, 2020)

Roy777 said:


> Hi, I'm trying to figure out how to use InputHistory with a full keyboard including the numpad.
> 
> You already have the qwerty preset and the qwerty.ini file, but it seems like it doesn't work for it right? if it doesn't, is there a full keyboard preset around that is known to work?
> 
> Am I missing something? Thank you.


Input history just displays text by default so it should support almost all keys, if you mean the input icons, someone made a preset which contains most keys. It should be somewhere in this thread.


----------



## Fab2B (May 6, 2020)

Hi, i wrote a message before but it seems to be stuck with a "moderator approval" so it's still invisible, what's wrong ? Is that because i edit it maybe too often ?


----------



## Roy777 (May 6, 2020)

universallp said:


> Input history just displays text by default so it should support almost all keys, if you mean the input icons, someone made a preset which contains most keys. It should be somewhere in this thread.



Thank you, I assume your'e talking about @Dedpawl who created "qwerty_full" and shared it in his post.

It looks great but it doesn't work for me at all. I've set the correct spacing (5px) in the Input History extension but it doesn't show anything for me. It does show simple text. I think it's important to have for many. I'll be grateful if you could take a look. Thanks again.


----------



## universallp (May 7, 2020)

Roy777 said:


> Thank you, I assume your'e talking about @Dedpawl who created "qwerty_full" and shared it in his post.
> 
> It looks great but it doesn't work for me at all. I've set the correct spacing (5px) in the Input History extension but it doesn't show anything for me. It does show simple text. I think it's important to have for many. I'll be grateful if you could take a look. Thanks again.


Nah that's not the one I mean, there was one for input history which had key icons for almost all keys I think


----------



## universallp (May 7, 2020)

Fab2B said:


> Hi, i wrote a message before but it seems to be stuck with a "moderator approval" so it's still invisible, what's wrong ? Is that because i edit it maybe too often ?


I can see it so I guess it might've taken a bit


----------



## Roy777 (May 7, 2020)

universallp said:


> Nah that's not the one I mean, there was one for input history which had key icons for almost all keys I think



Thank you, isn't it the one? isn't it suppose to work with this layout and this ini file (converted it to txt to be able to upload here)? Thanks!


----------



## universallp (May 7, 2020)

Roy777 said:


> Thank you, isn't it the one? isn't it suppose to work with this layout and this ini file (converted it to txt to be able to upload here)? Thanks!


No that's not it either. It was sent to me maybe it was never posted in this thread. It was made by Luís Cherubini quite a while ago, I adjusted it to the new format, but haven't tested it so no guarantee....


----------



## Roy777 (May 8, 2020)

universallp said:


> No that's not it either. It was sent to me maybe it was never posted in this thread. It was made by Luís Cherubini quite a while ago, I adjusted it to the new format, but haven't tested it so no guarantee....



Thank you so much! it works great :) just one thing, I'm trying to edit it to add support for all other keys and most keys do work, the numpad keys, add, subtract etc', even numlock and printscreen etc', but the only ones that don't are these:

#define VC_INSERT                               0x0E52
#define VC_DELETE                              0x0E53
#define VC_HOME                                 0x0E47
#define VC_END                                    0x0E4F
#define VC_PAGE_UP                           0x0E49
#define VC_PAGE_DOWN                     0x0E51

Any idea why? I don't have these codes as duplicates in the ini file and as a test, other key codes do work for the same texture I'm testing with, Thank you so much again!


----------



## universallp (May 8, 2020)

Roy777 said:


> Thank you, isn't it the one? isn't it suppose to work with this layout and this ini file (converted it to txt to be able to upload here)? Thanks!


The keycodes are mixed up the normal insert, delete, end etc. keys are actually VC_KP_INSERT, VC_KP_DELETE etc.


----------



## Roy777 (May 8, 2020)

jpcst311 said:


> @RatWithACompiler is there a way you could log the clean text to a file on the PC? Having this would be incredibly useful in conjunction with scripts. I was digging through the codebase and trying to figure out how I could add in an extra staticly named file output to match the OBS preview dock (like transcript_clean_output.txt) so the file contents match the preview dock window exactly. Is this something you could add easily?? I haven't written cpp in a long time and do not have the tools to properly build the DLL's even if I did figure out how to write to a file.





universallp said:


> The keycodes are mixed up the normal insert, delete, end etc. keys are actually VC_KP_INSERT, VC_KP_DELETE etc.



Thank you very much for helping, I've been testing and even when using "Plain Text", there is no way to get the non-numpad "Insert, Home, Delete, End, PageUp, PageDown" buttons to show up. 

The code for the the numpad buttons shows like this:
#define VC_KP_END                                0xEE00 | VC_KP_1
#define VC_KP_DOWN                            0xEE00 | VC_KP_2
#define VC_KP_PAGE_DOWN                0xEE00 | VC_KP_3
#define VC_KP_LEFT                               0xEE00 | VC_KP_4
#define VC_KP_CLEAR                            0xEE00 | VC_KP_5
#define VC_KP_RIGHT                             0xEE00 | VC_KP_6
#define VC_KP_HOME                             0xEE00 | VC_KP_7
#define VC_KP_UP                                   0xEE00 | VC_KP_8
#define VC_KP_PAGE_UP                       0xEE00 | VC_KP_9
#define VC_KP_INSERT                           0xEE00 | VC_KP_0
#define VC_KP_DELETE                          0xEE00 | VC_KP_SEPARATOR
// End Numeric Zone

So I assume the code is always 0xEE00 probably because it's just some kind of a reference and that the NumLock key acts as a switch that when is off it refers the numpad keys to these set of codes:

// Begin Edit Key Zone
#define VC_INSERT                                0x0E52
#define VC_DELETE                               0x0E53
#define VC_HOME                                  0x0E47
#define VC_END                                     0x0E4F
#define VC_PAGE_UP                            0x0E49
#define VC_PAGE_DOWN                      0x0E51
// End Edit Key Zone

I've researched and tested and it seems like these are the only codes that exists for these buttons in both cases- numpad and non-numpad.
They do work being used in the numpad with the NumLock key off, but not by themselves using the non-numpad keys. 
So I'm not sure the codes are confused, but I am :) and still wonder what's happening since they are defined in the file. 

Any idea what's wrong with it? Sorry to bother you with it and thank you so much for helping again. :)


----------



## universallp (May 8, 2020)

Roy777 said:


> Thank you very much for helping, I've been testing and even when using "Plain Text", there is no way to get the non-numpad "Insert, Home, Delete, End, PageUp, PageDown" buttons to show up.
> 
> The code for the the numpad buttons shows like this:
> #define VC_KP_END                                0xEE00 | VC_KP_1
> ...


The keys should work. `0xEE00 | VC_KP_1` just means take `0xEE` and add whatever is in `VC_KP_1`, so in this case `0x004F` which will result in `0xEE4F`


----------



## Roy777 (May 8, 2020)

universallp said:


> The keys should work. `0xEE00 | VC_KP_1` just means take `0xEE` and add whatever is in `VC_KP_1`, so in this case `0x004F` which will result in `0xEE4F`



OH... I see now.. they don't work for me in OBS 25.0.8 64bit, I've also tried using windows on-screen keyboard which shows all keys but those 6. If you could try it yourself I'll appreciate it. Thank you so much again.


----------



## Roy777 (May 8, 2020)

universallp said:


> The keys should work. `0xEE00 | VC_KP_1` just means take `0xEE` and add whatever is in `VC_KP_1`, so in this case `0x004F` which will result in `0xEE4F`



Hi :) I've been testing a lot and installed all versions of your plug-in, one by one since version 4 when you've switched to libuiohook.

It seems like version 4 is the only one that *does show* those 6 keys on screen but it only shows the hex codes and not the key names.
after this version, no other version shows those keys anymore, and I've tested on two computers.

I'd be more than grateful if you could fix it. your tool is the best one I've found for this job. Thanks a lot again :)


----------



## craftm (May 14, 2020)

Is there a way to change the layer priority of mouse overlay?
Looks like the base is always in the front of all buttons, how can I make it render behind everything?


----------



## universallp (May 14, 2020)

craftm said:


> Is there a way to change the layer priority of mouse overlay?
> Looks like the base is always in the front of all buttons, how can I make it render behind everything?


No, there's no way to do that currently. Your best bet is to make the base a separate image source.


----------



## craftm (May 15, 2020)

Another question, I didn't see this issue in the github page so let me ask here, maybe its a common problem:
- Sometimes the key stays in the 'pressed' state until you click again.

Is there a way to fix it?


----------



## craftm (May 15, 2020)

craftm said:


> Another question, I didn't see this issue in the github page so let me ask here, maybe its a common problem:
> - Sometimes the key stays in the 'pressed' state until you click again.
> 
> Is there a way to fix it?


Sorry for double posting, but looks like there is no option to edit my previous post.
I just want to clarify that what stay 'pressed' is the visual of the key in the layout on OBS studio and not really in-game.


----------



## universallp (May 16, 2020)

craftm said:


> Sorry for double posting, but looks like there is no option to edit my previous post.
> I just want to clarify that what stay 'pressed' is the visual of the key in the layout on OBS studio and not really in-game.






Are you using the latest release? What overlay are you using? The scroll wheel has that issue, but I haven't seen it with any other buttons


----------



## craftm (May 18, 2020)

universallp said:


> View attachment 56123
> Are you using the latest release? What overlay are you using? The scroll wheel has that issue, but I haven't seen it with any other buttons


There is only the 'report' button there, no edit button for some reason.

I'm using the latest version and I'm using my own overlay. I'll share here the config and a clip showing the problem:
- Clip, the X button stayed there for around 20 minutes (until I pressed X again): https://clips.twitch.tv/CrackyPlacidFlamingoBudStar
- My config: https://pastebin.com/F3p1fa9d
- Overlay img (its a printscreen, the background is actually transparent):




Its seems that sometimes the "Down" function (click) is registered but the "Up" function (release) is not. The way I'm doing for now is using autohotkey software with a script the release the keys I have in my layout with a macro key.
sendInput (key up) // release the specified key


----------



## universallp (May 18, 2020)

craftm said:


> There is only the 'report' button there, no edit button for some reason.
> 
> I'm using the latest version and I'm using my own overlay. I'll share here the config and a clip showing the problem:
> - Clip, the X button stayed there for around 20 minutes (until I pressed X again): https://clips.twitch.tv/CrackyPlacidFlamingoBudStar
> ...


Does it happen frequently? It might be that input events sometimes get lost. Either because the plugin isn't processing them quickly enough or because the input library doesn't even receive them.


----------



## craftm (May 20, 2020)

universallp said:


> Does it happen frequently? It might be that input events sometimes get lost. Either because the plugin isn't processing them quickly enough or because the input library doesn't even receive them.


Not very frequently. Based on my testing, I can manually reproduce this in the pause/menu interface of the game, maybe because Sekiro pauses the entire game then I lose inputs? I don't think is a streaming problem because I can reproduce offstream too.

Well IDK, but looks like it doesn't happen with other games, maybe is something related to how sekiro manage inputs, maybe is overriding registered keys in some way. If it happens again with other games, I'll report back.


----------



## doplank (May 24, 2020)

HI, I love the input overlay, but do you have skin for Xbox One controller? Thank you.


----------



## universallp (May 24, 2020)

doplank said:


> HI, I love the input overlay, but do you have skin for Xbox One controller? Thank you.


I think someone made one, you'll have to look through this thread to find it


----------



## Yamaoreo (May 25, 2020)

Hi are you able to make a numpad overlay? Also having esc, tab and backspace?


----------



## Skyrau (May 28, 2020)

Here's a zqsd (azerty) layout (extended, minimal and another minimal with numeric squares), see 3 images for preview (they are included in the zip). Actual files are in the zip, feel free to use them, HF.

PS: i didn't check every pages, so someone might have posted one already, idk.


----------



## xPhoe9 (Jun 3, 2020)

Hey, thanks for this amazing plugin. It works fine...till i click in the game window. If i click every other area of the screen but the game, it works! Any fix? Thanks a lot


----------



## HaploZyorhist (Jun 9, 2020)

i love this overlay, but i'm struggling to figure out how to change the side buttons trigger.  Mine are hotkey'd to [ and ] instead of their usual assignments and the overlay doesn't show them being pressed.  i was also wondering if there was some way to do a number pad (i'm using the razer naga mouse and it has a 12 digit side that i'd like to display)


----------



## Zzaaiinn (Jun 9, 2020)

No fix for this on Mac? :(


----------



## dragon-do64 (Jun 20, 2020)

Hello,
First sorry for my bad english...
Thank's a lot for this good job. I attach a zip file with a azerty keyboard preset (i use qwerty keyboard presets). Only the lesser greater key don't work, i think is probaly because the key is not registering in uiohook.h and i don't know how to do.


----------



## Gregory Hartley (Jun 23, 2020)

First of all, I just want to thank you for this little yet amazing plug in... I just wanted to ask if anyone has the WASD.psd file so I can customise the colours. I have the Mouse.psd and would love to have them both matching. Thanks


----------



## jonatesch (Jun 24, 2020)

Hey guys! I have a question about this plugin. My portuguese-BR keyboard has an extra key on the NumPad. It's just a dot (see attached image). I have sucessfully set a new layout including this key (see attached image) but I couldn't find a code here (https://github.com/univrsal/input-overlay/blob/master/libuiohook/include/uiohook.h#L137) for this key. Could u guys help me? Thank u!


----------



## Mehtevas (Jun 25, 2020)

Hi, I am just wondering why the input overlay is not working when I am in the game. The keys and mouse clicks are not showing up but when I am outside the game it is working. what am I missing here? thanks in advanced


----------



## vin97 (Jun 28, 2020)

Is it possible to get the gamepad overlay to show the actual analog trigger inputs instead of being on/off?
If not, are there other (fully offline) plugins capable of doing this?


----------



## neo1512 (Jun 30, 2020)

dragon-do64 said:


> Hello,
> First sorry for my bad english...
> Thank's a lot for this good job. I attach a zip file with a azerty keyboard preset (i use qwerty keyboard presets). Only the lesser greater key don't work, i think is probaly because the key is not registering in uiohook.h and i don't know how to do.
> 
> View attachment 57895


Thanks a lot !


----------



## Catalystdk (Jul 9, 2020)

Followed the tutorial and it doesn't seem to work. Is it not working with the latest version of OBS?


----------



## Catalystdk (Jul 9, 2020)

Catalystdk said:


> Followed the tutorial and it doesn't seem to work. Is it not working with the latest version of OBS?


Nevermind I'm a dumbass, didn't notice I downloaded the linux version lmao. Works fine!


----------



## WilliamRandol (Jul 16, 2020)

So, I kinda got a bug to work on a keyboard theme, maybe some of you will enjoy it.


----------



## Julio99 (Jul 19, 2020)

Hey,

I wanted to add my voice to the chorus of support for this plug-in -- it is AWESOME.  But of course, I'm also posting because I'm having a couple of issues I'm trying to resolve and googling so far hasn't helped :(

I'm using OBS to create some tutorials for various graphics applications (Maya, etc.) and they rely heavily on keyboard shortcuts/mouse clicks/etc. and I've found input history (buttons) to be the best option in conjunction with the input-overlay mouse.

So, the issues I'm having are :
    -- I'm wanting to remove the Input History (minimal) mouse click icons from the config and texture file, I've been able to successfully remove them from the texture file but not from the config.  This means the input-history (minimal) mouse icons don't appear but it still pushes the other buttons and leaves "Gaps" where the mouse would usually show up.  I've deselected "Include Mouse" in the properties window.  I tried to find what hex codes the mouse was listed as in the config but didn't have any joy :(, I was wondering if anyone could help ?

  -- Using the Input overlay mouse config, is it possible to set a longer max duration for a mouse click?  Currently clicking and holding the button stays active for about two seconds and then it automatically deactivates the click.  Sometimes you'll be click dragging around a scene for 10s+ and I was wondering if there was a way to tell the overlay to stay visible.

 -- Finally, at some point I was thinking of creating a Wacom tablet input using the mouse as a base - I saw a tutorial for adjusting the keyboard set up, is there anything that walks through creating a custom shape / layout for inputs other than the keyboard ?

Thanks :)


----------



## Julio99 (Jul 19, 2020)

Julio99 said:


> -- Using the Input overlay mouse config, is it possible to set a longer max duration for a mouse click? Currently clicking and holding the button stays active for about two seconds and then it automatically deactivates the click. Sometimes you'll be click dragging around a scene for 10s+ and I was wondering if there was a way to tell the overlay to stay visible.



Looks like I can't edit my posts at the moment -- I just wanted to add I'm having a similar 'time out' issue with Input History.  If you hold down several modifier keys for more than a few seconds, Input History will reset the inputs and display a single key (I'm guessing the last one pushed in the multi-key combination) while you're still holding the keys down.  I had a quick play around with the update and auto clear intervals but it seems to persist.  Is there a work around for this at all ?


----------



## SurvivalRino (Jul 19, 2020)

Hey kann mir jemand von der Maus und der QWERTZ Tastatur das Deutsche Layout senden?


----------



## SurvivalRino (Jul 20, 2020)

hey what i need to change for switch the z Wir the y key


----------



## PlasticPizzah (Jul 27, 2020)

Does this work for streamlabs obs at all? if so.... how do i install it. looks super cool


----------



## universallp (Aug 1, 2020)

Since I didn't receive any notifications for this thread for the past months I'll just respond to some messages now, even if it is quite late.


Zzaaiinn said:


> No fix for this on Mac? :(


No there's no macOS version


Mehtevas said:


> Hi, I am just wondering why the input overlay is not working when I am in the game. The keys and mouse clicks are not showing up but when I am outside the game it is working. what am I missing here? thanks in advanced


Please read the plugin page, specifically the part which says "*Why does Input Overlay not detect input in some cases?*"


vin97 said:


> Is it possible to get the gamepad overlay to show the actual analog trigger inputs instead of being on/off?
> If not, are there other (fully offline) plugins capable of doing this?


It's not currently possible, but there's gamepad viewer and some other tools which offer this option.


Julio99 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I wanted to add my voice to the chorus of support for this plug-in -- it is AWESOME.  But of course, I'm also posting because I'm having a couple of issues I'm trying to resolve and googling so far hasn't helped :(
> 
> ...


For the icons you'll have to remove them both completely from the png (not just making them transparent) and then also remove them from the config in the list of keys.
The mouse button duration cannot currently be changed. I also haven't made a tutorial for mouse or gamepad layouts, but if you take a look at the provided presets you should be able to figure out how the system works.


PlasticPizzah said:


> Does this work for streamlabs obs at all? if so.... how do i install it. looks super cool


No, streamlabs obs doesn't support plugins.


----------



## vin97 (Aug 2, 2020)

universallp said:


> It's not currently possible, but there's gamepad viewer and some other tools which offer this option.


Will you add this feature in the future? I really dislike gamepad viewer due to having to run it through the browser.


----------



## universallp (Aug 3, 2020)

vin97 said:


> Will you add this feature in the future? I really dislike gamepad viewer due to having to run it through the browser.


It's already a thing in the new version, but I can't say when it'll be done.


----------



## vin97 (Aug 3, 2020)

Awesome.


----------



## EctoPLASM (Aug 12, 2020)

Yo


----------



## evilengine (Aug 13, 2020)

So I have a very odd situation here, and was hoping you could help me out.

TLDR: Is there a way to write up a config file to search for individual buttons, so that I can make LB and RB different shapes? Context below.

Basically, I want to use the plugin to display N64 buttons, even though I'm using an Xinput controller (which is actually my Switch Pro controller but that doesn't really matter. I have it set up to be Xinput.) Specifically, I'm setting it up for Mario 64, but I play with a rather odd button layout. I have LB bound to Z, RB to A, and RT to B, so what I want to do is tell it to display Z as pressed when I hit LB, A when I hit RB, and B when I hit RT. I'm in the process of creating a texture and accompanying config file, but the way it finds the textures seems to prevent what I'm attempting

To my understanding, the config lumps LB and RT together when looking for the textures, so I give it the coordinates of LB, which it will find first, then it will automatically search for a similar button, and find RT. This means that I cannot, to my knowledge, type up the config file such that Z is displayed when LB is hit, and A is displayed when RB is hit because if I tell it where the Z texture is for LB, it will automatically look for a Z shaped button for RB, and won't find one because I want RB to be A.

So what I'm hoping you can tell me is if it's possible to perhaps make the config go by individual buttons instead of groups, or maybe some other way to achieve this.


----------



## EctoPLASM (Aug 13, 2020)

Hello I don't speak enghlish very well. Please could you make for me the input overlay with the basics fortnite keys ?


----------



## universallp (Aug 13, 2020)

evilengine said:


> So I have a very odd situation here, and was hoping you could help me out.
> 
> TLDR: Is there a way to write up a config file to search for individual buttons, so that I can make LB and RB different shapes? Context below.
> 
> ...


It just looks for the texture in the same place, meaning RB is next to LB and RT next to LT, what the buttons look like doesn't matter.


----------



## evilengine (Aug 13, 2020)

universallp said:


> It just looks for the texture in the same place, meaning RB is next to LB and RT next to LT, what the buttons look like doesn't matter.


Ooooooooooooh ok. Yeah I guess I probably should've at least tried it before asking, but I was so convinced it wouldn't work :p. Thanks for replying so fast though, and sorry to bother you. I think its amazing you're still active on here 3 years later too.


----------



## universallp (Aug 13, 2020)

evilengine said:


> Ooooooooooooh ok. Yeah I guess I probably should've at least tried it before asking, but I was so convinced it wouldn't work :p. Thanks for replying so fast though, and sorry to bother you. I think its amazing you're still active on here 3 years later too.


Well I kinda shot myself in the foot with how convoluted I made the whole process, so I gotta at least answer questions that come up :P


----------



## EctoPLASM (Aug 15, 2020)

EctoPLASM said:


> Hello I don't speak enghlish very well. Please could you make for me the input overlay with the basics fortnite keys ?


Oups. I'm French then I use AZERTY


----------



## hosios (Aug 27, 2020)

Hello,
I'm new here. I was looking for a specific layout for my purpose, but couldn't find any. So I dove in and made one myself. I wanto to shared it here with you, if someone needs it too. It comes with the English and Spanish words.
I made it so I could use it with Inkscape, because I teach it in our School. The background in Inkscape ist mostly white, so I made it with a black border. I use it in conjunction with the default mouse, that comes with teh plugin. Enjoy
PS.: Original Inkscape file inlcuded (there are still some minor adjusments to be made, but ir works)


----------



## Nentonde (Aug 29, 2020)

Anyone have a layout for a full qwertz keyboard? Is one coming in the next update?


----------



## andrad (Sep 2, 2020)

hello everyone, I have to say that the plugin works exceptional, congratulations to everyone involved.

I just want to know if anyone has a preset for NES controlller


----------



## McKack (Sep 4, 2020)

The link to the key codes doesn't seem to work anymore.
So in case anyone is looking for codes elsewhere that are compatible with this plugin you can use the ones here:
https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/API/KeyboardEvent/code/code_values 

Anywas, awesome plugin!
Takes some learning even with the tutorials to set up your own layouts but when you figure it out it's ezpz.
Perhaps a tool to design layouts and generate the config would be possible in the future?


----------



## universallp (Sep 4, 2020)

McKack said:


> The link to the key codes doesn't seem to work anymore.
> So in case anyone is looking for codes elsewhere that are compatible with this plugin you can use the ones here:
> https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/API/KeyboardEvent/code/code_values
> 
> ...


Just use this








						libuiohook/uiohook.h at 1.2 · kwhat/libuiohook
					

A multi-platform C library to provide global keyboard and mouse hooks from userland. - libuiohook/uiohook.h at 1.2 · kwhat/libuiohook




					github.com


----------



## ProtoDot (Sep 4, 2020)

I need some help. I was hoping to set up an overlay for a Tekken 7 stream so I could get some VODs, but the buttons aren't properly using 1_key_col and instead just stick to the far left of the source. Could I get some help with this?
Here's my ini


Spoiler: Ini





```
#Input overlay made for my Tekken 7 binds
#Made for input overlay v4
#
#8 keys in total
0_key_count=2
#kb layout
0_layout_type=2
#2 rows and 5 colummns in the overlay
0_key_rows=2
0_key_cols=5
#keys are typically 100x100
0_key_abs_w=100
0_key_abs_h=100
#25px margin between keys
0_key_space_h=25
0_key_space_v=25
#All the buttons are on one row, so i just put 8 here
0_texture_w=8
#There isn't a second row now, but I'm probably going to add a second one later, so here:
0_texture_v_space=200
#the keys are in the following order (I suggest you turn off word wrap if you want to read this):
#            Q(left), W(down), E(left), Space(up), Numpad 7(1), Down Arrow(2), Numpad 8(3), Numpad 9(4)
1_key_order= 0x0010,  0x0011
1_key_width= 1,1
1_key_height=1,1
#Now to position the buttons
1_key_row=   0,1
1_key_col=   0,1
```


----------



## ProtoDot (Sep 5, 2020)

Okay, so I tried copypasting the wasd ini over and editing it down to 4 keys and the same thing is still happening, this is getting extremely frustrating. I just want one thing, and it's so simple, why does it not want to work?


----------



## Crystallinechill (Sep 10, 2020)

Hello! I really love this overlay, but I am very new to using them (and OBS in general) still. I was curious if I could set up the 2 side mouse buttons to work alongside mine?  My current two (both near thumb. Mouse is Logitech Proteus Spectrum g502) are actually bound to the B and V keys, so I can utilize more buttons better in my games. 

Can I alter the mouse buttons overlay to reflect this? Or would it be better to change the wasd (no movement) one and change some keys on it?    (Also the tutorial I found for this in this thread 404'd, is there a new guide?)

Thank you for your time.


----------



## universallp (Sep 10, 2020)

Crystallinechill said:


> Hello! I really love this overlay, but I am very new to using them (and OBS in general) still. I was curious if I could set up the 2 side mouse buttons to work alongside mine?  My current two (both near thumb. Mouse is Logitech Proteus Spectrum g502) are actually bound to the B and V keys, so I can utilize more buttons better in my games.
> 
> Can I alter the mouse buttons overlay to reflect this? Or would it be better to change the wasd (no movement) one and change some keys on it?    (Also the tutorial I found for this in this thread 404'd, is there a new guide?)
> 
> Thank you for your time.


If you're talking about the keycodes they moved here:


universallp said:


> Just use this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jrblack09 (Sep 12, 2020)

I need help. I downloaded the last version, and I am using the presets inside it. However, the .ini is not working proprely. When I put the png it looks fine, but when I put the .ini it looks like this. This is the wasd extended numeric square.


----------



## Crystallinechill (Sep 12, 2020)

universallp said:


> If you're talking about the keycodes they moved here:



My hero! Thanks so much. Honestly, thought switching stuff would be a lot harder than that. Much appreciated.


----------



## Aphelion- (Sep 16, 2020)

Hello, is anyone willing to help me here? I tried to make my own input overlay but the overlay won't show the key that I pressed/didn't respond to the key I pressed. If you asked me the texture and the *.ini file, I've attached here (it contains key overlay that shows arrow key presses)

EDIT: somehow my key overlay respond to the key I pressed in numpad when numlock is turned off


----------



## wapeddell (Sep 19, 2020)

Hey I made a Xbox One version for this. Download


----------



## Aphelion- (Sep 22, 2020)

Aphelion- said:


> Hello, is anyone willing to help me here? I tried to make my own input overlay but the overlay won't show the key that I pressed/didn't respond to the key I pressed. If you asked me the texture and the *.ini file, I've attached here (it contains key overlay that shows arrow key presses)
> 
> EDIT: somehow my key overlay respond to the key I pressed in numpad when numlock is turned off


ok nevermind about this. has been fixed by myself. Attached this thing again if someone willing to use it too. I used it for racing games and has 2 separated input overlays


----------



## ProtoDot (Oct 1, 2020)

Jrblack09 said:


> I need help. I downloaded the last version, and I am using the presets inside it. However, the .ini is not working proprely. When I put the png it looks fine, but when I put the .ini it looks like this. This is the wasd extended numeric square.
> View attachment 60885


This is the exact problem I was having! Does anyone have a fix?


----------



## Sojourner42 (Oct 5, 2020)

I know it's not possible to map keyboard keys to a mouse layout, but is it possible layout keyboard keys with absolute coordinates (like how mouse layouts are configured)?

I ask because I'm trying to layout my extra buttons on my G602 (8 non-standard buttons on the mouse) which are bound to keyboard key combos.


----------



## Pep3 Marquez (Oct 7, 2020)

Mi pregunta es sencilla, pero no he encontrado respuesta por ningún lado, aunque he buscado mucho.

¿Cómo puedo mostrar atajos de teclado en la pantalla solo cuando los presiono? 

Hago tutoriales y la gente necesita ver los atajos que uso, no un teclado estático a lo largo del video. 

¡¡¡Por favor ayuda!!!


----------



## Sojourner42 (Oct 8, 2020)

Pep3 Marquez said:


> Mi pregunta es sencilla, pero no he encontrado respuesta por ningún lado, aunque he buscado mucho.
> 
> ¿Cómo puedo mostrar atajos de teclado en la pantalla solo cuando los presiono?
> 
> ...



My Spanish is a bit rusty, but from what I'm understanding you don't want an overlay to show unless a key was pressed. You could modify the image file, so that the unpressed key was a blank texture. Then each key in the overlay would be transparent until pressed, when the secondary texture would activate.


----------



## Sinful_P (Oct 9, 2020)

I'm having an issue similar to others in this thread.  I installed and extracted everything in the download, but when adding a new source "Input Overlay" will not appear in the source list.  I've tried moving the plugin folder to various places within the obs folder and even moved specific components around within the folders but the Input Overlay option simply will not appear.  There is no file called "how to use" only "readme" which i cannot open anyway.  You'd think a tiny bit of effort would have been put into an explanation for people like me who don't know much about computer software.  Sorry that I'm unlearned and this is probably a simple fix.


----------



## Sojourner42 (Oct 12, 2020)

the plugin folder has a structure that matches the plugin folder currently there, if you have no plugins replacing it is fine. otherwise you need to place everything in the corresponding folder.


----------



## PrimusXI (Oct 21, 2020)

Hey is there a preset out here that shows the Delete key cluster, i saw the one with the spanish key names too but it didn't register the delete key hit


----------



## PrimusXI (Oct 21, 2020)

for some reason it won't recognise the delete button


----------



## LuanMatos (Nov 7, 2020)

Hi, guys! How are you?
I tried to configure the input history on my OBS but '.ini' config just worked for arrow keys.
I want to show up all buttons, but just when I press it on my keyboard. My attempts to configure (using the answers of this thread) doesn't worked. :-(
Can anyone help me, please?

I want to show similar to this image:


----------



## LuanMatos (Nov 7, 2020)

LuanMatos said:


> Hi, guys! How are you?
> I tried to configure the input history on my OBS but '.ini' config just worked for arrow keys.
> I want to show up all buttons, but just when I press it on my keyboard. My attempts to configure (using the answers of this thread) doesn't worked. :-(
> Can anyone help me, please?
> ...


Update:
I am doing my own version (brazilian/latin version).
I'm searching for the codes for each keyboard event. I found this (https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/API/KeyboardEvent/code/code_values) but there's no latin version (with this characters). I'm still searching for it and when I finish, I'll post here!

Thank you guys!!


----------



## FinntheNerfer (Nov 18, 2020)

I have a bit of a problem...

everything works fine except when I click a side button on my mouse(let's say the front-most button) in OBS it comes out being the back button. The mouse I'm using has two side buttons.

Help would be appreciated.

-finn


----------



## Arridian (Nov 21, 2020)

Help developer! The folder I download from the github looks nothing like the file in the tutorial. Where can I find the correct file, and if the one I have is correct, could you share the updated install directions?
Thank you!!!


----------



## AlphaZero6ix (Nov 23, 2020)

If anyone is interested, created this pseudo custom overlay for Apex Legends stream.  Uses the core WASD layout, with additional number keys on the top row, plus the C key used for Crouch.


----------



## massatt212 (Nov 27, 2020)

Im Looking for a Nintendo Switch pro Controller Overlay and Config File, Can some one locate or make one for me please


----------



## wapeddell (Dec 4, 2020)

I made a Xbox Series X controller layout. The share button does work it's just there as decoration. There are two versions one with color inputs and another without color.


----------



## wapeddell (Dec 4, 2020)

I made a Xbox Series X controller layout. There are two versions one with color inputs and another without color.


----------



## universallp (Dec 7, 2020)

universallp updated Input Overlay with a new update entry:

5.0.0 Test version



> That took a while, didn't it? Well I've finally gotten something that should be in the realm of usable, but don't get your expectations up too high. I just wanted to post this update so anybody that wants to test the new features can do so.
> You can get the latest nightly builds here under artifacts, make sure to click on the latest run. Specifically this...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## neregauzak (Dec 10, 2020)

Pep3 Marquez said:


> Mi pregunta es sencilla, pero no he encontrado respuesta por ningún lado, aunque he buscado mucho.
> 
> ¿Cómo puedo mostrar atajos de teclado en la pantalla solo cuando los presiono?



Una vez instalado el plugin, en lugar de agregar "Input overlay" como fuente, puedes añadir "Input history".  Aunque es configurable si usas mucho el teclado (por ejemplo, si haces ejemplos de código) puede ser un poco mareante, porque no permite mostrar únicamente teclas auxiliares (control, mayúsculas...)


----------



## fatihG_ (Dec 13, 2020)

Hey! 

Grats on getting a new release going, even if it is still in testing phase!

I like what you did with the triggers! Its nice to see an option for pressure. =]

I have been using it for a few minutes now, mainly the io-cct to mess around with the config creation. 
I see most of the stuff still needs to be set up similarly as before. (normal button on top, pressed button 3 pixels below it and such.)

Something to consider in the future is loading of separate images, unpressed button as a separate image, pressed button as a separate image, etc.) and the io-cct tool creates a texture atlas with those images itself or it simply references the separate images. 
Personally I dont mind creating my own texture atlas, but if the tool took care of that I imagine it would be easier for other people to create their configs as it would be more flexible. 

I am currently a bit confused about the D-pad set up. 
Does it literally replace the entire dpad image for each direction pressed?

So if I press Right, it goes from the neutral dpad with all directions to the Right direction pressed with the entire Dpad as well?
The more I think about it the more it makes sense. For Dpad's like the Xbox Series X disc shaped dpad or the saturn ones for that matter. 

A minor thing I would like to see added. The ability to duplicate a selected element. 
For example if I already have 1 analogue stick setup, I can just duplicate it > modify selected > Change Right stick to left stick. 
Instead of needing to do the entire setup twice, once for each stick. 
Same goes for the face buttons. If i already have the A button setup, let me just duplicate that element. Modify it by simply moving the red box around, change the keycode and done. 

Another small thing while I mess around with this a bit more. When you add a new element, it get automatically named as 'Unnamed'. 
Instead of the Default being 'Unnamed' could you make it so that the default name is based of what kind of element you want to create?
For example if you create a new button element, it is called 'Button_00'. 
If there already is a button called 'Button_00' it instead is named 'Button_01'. 

You might be thinking: 'Why? You should rename them properly anyway.'
Since the tool doesnt allow me to select, copy, paste the text, its a pain in the butt to hit backspace, just so I can type something else. 

If the default for a button element was 'Button_00', its easier to hit backspace twice and type something else instead. 
Same for Analogue Sticks, make the default AStick_00 for example. 
Button_00 > Button_A
Button_01 > Button_Space
AStick_00 > AStick_Right
Etc.

But yeah, this is a very cool update man!
I was in the process of creating a skin for the Dual Sense and decided to check out if you had an update and I was pleasantly surprised!

I have yet to check out how to tool behaves in OBS, but ill get to that later. 

If you want my suggestions on Github instead of this forums post, just let me know and ill add it there at some point!

Thanks and GL!


----------



## fatihG_ (Dec 14, 2020)

I am not sure how to edit posts.. sooo... excuses..

Anyway I messed around with it some more. And ran into some issues with it in OBS itself.
Everything works fine in io-cct.exe.
I had OBS 24.X installed, when I dropped the plug in in there OS stopped launching. Was kinda expectin this so no problems on that.
Downloaded latest version, installed plugins.
The InputOverlay works only partially, specifially only the DPad.
Even that does not work correctly. The DPad directions trigger other buttons.

I have uploaded a video, using OBS2 24.X and version 4.8 of Input Mapper, Recording OBS 26.x and v5 of Input Mapper.
(you can see the 4.8 version of the input overlay on the lower left of the screen.)


----------



## lyamc (Dec 17, 2020)

Dedpawl said:


> Aaand I've done also a full keyboard remake. Black and classic colors.
> psd's are also attached, so its customizeable as well. But something is wrong with arrows and Insert, Home, Page Up, Delete, End, and Page Up. They just don't wanna work, lul.
> View attachment 44894View attachment 44893



@Dedpawl  I fixed it. The only thing that doesn't work is the Fn key.


----------



## Bombastic (Dec 17, 2020)

Any idea on if you'll make a macOS version down the line?


----------



## quentar82 (Jan 4, 2021)

still struggling with this plugin. got v4.8b now choosing preset arrow-keys.png they were shown in obs now, than chosing arrow-keys.ini and the arrows weren't shown in obs anymore. trying other preset, and they work fine. but i need a preset which only shows the arrow keys....


----------



## Wolba (Jan 6, 2021)

I tried to create a German layout for the whole Keyboard but I give up. It shows always other keys than it should and I don't know why. Anyone have a german keyboard layout?


----------



## universallp (Jan 10, 2021)

For some reason I don't get any notifications for this thread, so if anyone was wondering why I didn't respond to anything that's why.


Bombastic said:


> Any idea on if you'll make a macOS version down the line?


No, I have supported macOS for some of my other plugins and it's a nightmare. If anyone wants to work on macOS support I'd gladly merge it, but I will save my time and sanity.


quentar82 said:


> still struggling with this plugin. got v4.8b now choosing preset arrow-keys.png they were shown in obs now, than chosing arrow-keys.ini and the arrows weren't shown in obs anymore. trying other preset, and they work fine. but i need a preset which only shows the arrow keys....


The arrow keys preset is only for input history.


fatihG_ said:


> I am not sure how to edit posts.. sooo... excuses..
> 
> Anyway I messed around with it some more. And ran into some issues with it in OBS itself.
> Everything works fine in io-cct.exe.
> ...


As I said on github I haven't tested gamepad input on windows yet. Although this seems to be an issue with the bindings. I made the bindings based on my xbox gamepad, so those not matching makes sense if you don't use an xbox gamepad. Once I finish the binding gui, you can rebind them in the input overlay configuration dialog.


Wolba said:


> I tried to create a German layout for the whole Keyboard but I give up. It shows always other keys than it should and I don't know why. Anyone have a german keyboard layout?


I've seen a couple you'll have to search through this thread to find them though.


----------



## gears177 (Jan 22, 2021)

I was able to get 4.8 up and running no problems but it seems 5.0 is a bit different are there no longer .ini files and only json? if so how are we supposed to import it into obs like before?


----------



## universallp (Jan 22, 2021)

gears177 said:


> I was able to get 4.8 up and running no problems but it seems 5.0 is a bit different are there no longer .ini files and only json? if so how are we supposed to import it into obs like before?


5.0 changes the config system. The config files are now created via a separate tool that lets you arrange the elements graphically and then output the corresponding config file for that.


----------



## gears177 (Jan 22, 2021)

universallp said:


> 5.0 changes the config system. The config files are now created via a separate tool that lets you arrange the elements graphically and then output the corresponding config file for that.



Ah i thought so when i Hit ok is it supposed to generate the .ini? If so that seems to be where the hangup is nothing happens when i press it. Ill try to mess around with it.


----------



## universallp (Jan 22, 2021)

gears177 said:


> Ah i thought so when i Hit ok is it supposed to generate the .ini? If so that seems to be where the hangup is nothing happens when i press it. Ill try to mess around with it.


Press ok where? There's a save button or you can press ctrl+s in io-cct.


----------



## gears177 (Jan 22, 2021)

in io-cct theres an "ok" option it says succesfully wrote "x" amount of elements whenever I save the config. Is that saving to the .json file or should that output a .ini file?


----------



## universallp (Jan 22, 2021)

gears177 said:


> in io-cct theres an "ok" option it says succesfully wrote "x" amount of elements whenever I save the config. Is that saving to the .json file or should that output a .ini file?


It'll save to the json file you specified in the beginning.


----------



## gears177 (Jan 22, 2021)

universallp said:


> It'll save to the json file you specified in the beginning.



Ah mint thank you for the help for some reason i think there were remnants of the 4.8 install left over as it was still looking for a .ini when importing it into obs but a clean install now shows its looking for a .json and everything is working as should. appreciate the help


----------



## CRASTID (Feb 14, 2021)

is there any way to make the key flash a different color when i press it?


----------



## Lothrien (Feb 17, 2021)

Hi.  Thanks for the plug-in.  I'm interested in showing just the text of the input keys on-screen so not an image that highlights the keys I'm pressing but just the text that says things like 'Ctrl-Alt-S' or 'Arrow Key Up' or something like that.  The plugin must be receiving this information but is it possible to output that data too?

Thanks!


----------



## universallp (Feb 17, 2021)

CRASTID said:


> is there any way to make the key flash a different color when i press it?


Change the texture color.


Lothrien said:


> Hi.  Thanks for the plug-in.  I'm interested in showing just the text of the input keys on-screen so not an image that highlights the keys I'm pressing but just the text that says things like 'Ctrl-Alt-S' or 'Arrow Key Up' or something like that.  The plugin must be receiving this information but is it possible to output that data too?
> 
> Thanks!


The input history source is the closes to that.


----------



## AndreaMele (Feb 20, 2021)

Can't get the preset \submitted\minimal-history to work. Tried both the Dark and the Light theme, nothing is showing. I think it may be the .ini file that is not working correctly. Any ideas?


----------



## Redstonemaniac2020 (Mar 10, 2021)

Hi I'm trying to make my own input overlay but what's wrong with my ini file on this texture



 to cause



this to happen?


----------



## Toufffu (Mar 11, 2021)

hello
your link (https://github.com/univrsal/input-overlay/blob/master/libuiohook/include/uiohook.h#L137) bring me to a 404 page. Any way to get a valid access to the actual key codes used in your ini files ? The one shown in your video get me issue. All the key letters light up at once when i press any key on my keyboard and spacebar key remain unpressed


----------



## Toufffu (Mar 11, 2021)

@Redstonemaniac2020
your key count is at 1 (0_key_count=1), so the plugin shows only 1 key from the whole texture file and Q is the first one. Put there the same number than keys you want.


----------



## FARTDRAGON_102 (Mar 12, 2021)

any way to use this tool for showing "record status" on the screen ?
for example make the overlay for one key only , lets say a  "F12"  or something when pushing it the key display will change to red color and stay red until you push it again or maybe until you push "F11" (or some specific key) ?
this way i could make "hotkeys" for start & stop recording ?
any ideas ?
thanks


----------



## YolandriaPuzzles (Mar 17, 2021)

DavidVanScouten said:


> Hello everybody,
> I edited that Input-Overlay for German QWERTZ-Keyboards plus the Sixblock.
> If anyone needs it, so reply!



I searched for something like that, could you share that with me please?

Thanks in advance
Yola


----------



## Yoappian (Mar 22, 2021)

I got a request for an overlay. I would like just a standard A and S + Up and Right arrow overlay. Can you do that?

(Edit. This is just for a game for Friday Night Funkin. So if you caaaan [If you can] Try to make the art style similar to that game?)


----------



## Yoappian (Mar 22, 2021)

craftm said:


> There is only the 'report' button there, no edit button for some reason.
> 
> I'm using the latest version and I'm using my own overlay. I'll share here the config and a clip showing the problem:
> - Clip, the X button stayed there for around 20 minutes (until I pressed X again): https://clips.twitch.tv/CrackyPlacidFlamingoBudStar
> ...


Where did you get the overlay from? And how can i get it / use it


----------



## universallp (Mar 22, 2021)

Yoappian said:


> I got a request for an overlay. I would like just a standard A and S + Up and Right arrow overlay. Can you do that?
> 
> (Edit. This is just for a game for Friday Night Funkin. So if you caaaan [If you can] Try to make the art style similar to that game?)


No I don't have the time for that.


Yoappian said:


> Where did you get the overlay from? And how can i get it / use it


They most likely made it themselves.


----------



## 7erralux (Mar 23, 2021)

Trying to get "wasd-extended-numeric-square" to work but despite the png display of it looking fine, the config file comes out looking like THIS monstrosity. How do I go about changing it to look like it's supposed to??


----------



## universallp (Mar 23, 2021)

7erralux said:


> Trying to get "wasd-extended-numeric-square" to work but despite the png display of it looking fine, the config file comes out looking like THIS monstrosity. How do I go about changing it to look like it's supposed to??


Try adding an empty line at the end of the ini file


----------



## 7erralux (Mar 23, 2021)

universallp said:


> Try adding an empty line at the end of the ini file


You absolute legend, thanks so much


----------



## kanabana12 (Mar 25, 2021)

So, I made this .png file for a pixel-themed overlay. I am very, very bad at the ini stuff and I need a bit of help if someone could. Thanks.


----------



## kanabana12 (Mar 25, 2021)

kanabana12 said:


> So, I made this .png file for a pixel-themed overlay. I am very, very bad at the ini stuff and I need a bit of help if someone could. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 69284



here's a better version


----------



## kanabana12 (Mar 25, 2021)

kanabana12 said:


> here's a better version



okay after a few mess ups heres an image now

still confused on the ini bit


----------



## Trax (Mar 28, 2021)

kanabana12 said:


> okay after a few mess ups heres an image now
> 
> still confused on the ini bit
> 
> View attachment 69289


May I suggest watching this video from the plugin overview (go to 6:50 to go straight to the .ini file stuff), it's a good way to guide you through how the .ini file works.

Fortunately, I was bored enough to make a layout of it. The .ini and png files are in the attached zip. Unfortunately I had to completely change your shift key because the plugin does not support decimals on its multipliers. The multipliers also had some weird stuff when applied, which is why the space bar is 2 pixels wider and the shift key 5 pixels longer. It gets buggier if you tamper with the spacing between keys.








						Animated GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY
					

Discover & share this Animated GIF with everyone you know. GIPHY is how you search, share, discover, and create GIFs.




					giphy.com


----------



## comjar (Mar 30, 2021)

Input History doesn't contain many buttons such as insert delete -=][\'; 
can you add it later?


----------



## comjar (Mar 30, 2021)

can I edit Input History text such as use lowercase or "↑" instead "UP"


----------



## Dh0ren (Mar 30, 2021)

Hi ! Thanks for this overlay, I'm really having fun editing it!
I was able to create an AZERTY overlay thanks to the PSD file found on page 2 of the discussion.

I read that all Photoshop files were available on Git, but I can't find any. Is it possible to tell me the location of the PSD of "mouse-new.pnj"?
thanks a lot for the overlay :D


----------



## Dh0ren (Mar 30, 2021)

kanabana12 said:


> okay after a few mess ups heres an image now
> 
> still confused on the ini bit
> 
> View attachment 69289



You have a tutorial here for the Init : https://vimeo.com/238275966
To get key code value uselink below : https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/API/KeyboardEvent/code/code_values


----------



## universallp (Mar 30, 2021)

Dh0ren said:


> Hi ! Thanks for this overlay, I'm really having fun editing it!
> I was able to create an AZERTY overlay thanks to the PSD file found on page 2 of the discussion.
> 
> I read that all Photoshop files were available on Git, but I can't find any. Is it possible to tell me the location of the PSD of "mouse-new.pnj"?
> thanks a lot for the overlay :D


The psd files linked at the bottom of the github project are all the projects I have.



Dh0ren said:


> You have a tutorial here for the Init : https://vimeo.com/238275966
> To get key code value uselink below : https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/API/KeyboardEvent/code/code_values


I don't know where people keep getting that key code link from but it's not what input overlay uses. Input overlay uses keycodes from here https://github.com/kwhat/libuiohook/blob/1.2/include/uiohook.h#L137


----------



## Dh0ren (Mar 30, 2021)

universallp said:


> The psd files linked at the bottom of the github project are all the projects I have.



Do you know where I can get them?
If not, I managed to recreate it but it would be cleaner with the original psd.



universallp said:


> I don't know where people keep getting that key code link from but it's not what input overlay uses. Input overlay uses keycodes from here https://github.com/kwhat/libuiohook/blob/1.2/include/uiohook.h#L137



The link in the .ini files doesn't work, so I got this link by searching for character codes on google, thanks for the good link
And thanks a lot for the overlay


----------



## Tempre (Apr 13, 2021)

Hello, I'm a user of the Japanese. English may be a little strange because I use Google Translate, but please forgive me.
Well, I am very grateful for this wonderful feature. The appearance that can be displayed is also the best.
When installed according to the README, this was displayed in OBS and the image loaded successfully.
But what's wrong with the ini file? Right-clicking on QWER or the mouse doesn't respond to anything.
I used 26.xx for OBS, but even if I downgrade to 25.08 according to the installation method on youtube etc., delete the user settings and install it again, there is no response at all.
Please let me know. Does the content of "wasd" or "mouse" react normally now?


----------



## universallp (Apr 13, 2021)

Tempre said:


> Hello, I'm a user of the Japanese. English may be a little strange because I use Google Translate, but please forgive me.
> Well, I am very grateful for this wonderful feature. The appearance that can be displayed is also the best.
> When installed according to the README, this was displayed in OBS and the image loaded successfully.
> But what's wrong with the ini file? Right-clicking on QWER or the mouse doesn't respond to anything.
> ...


If you're not seeing inputs it might be either your keyboard layout or you could try running obs studio as administrator


----------



## Tempre (Apr 14, 2021)

universallp said:


> If you're not seeing inputs it might be either your keyboard layout or you could try running obs studio as administrator


Thank you for your quick reply. I tried changing the keyboard layout as you say (you should be able to change it in the windows settings), or ran it with administrator privileges, but it looks correct but there is no response when I press a key What?

I'm sorry that my problem-solving ability is low.
Is there anything else I can think of? It's 64bit of windows10.


----------



## Villan5546 (Apr 16, 2021)

Hi, I was wondering if someone could either make me correct what i did wrong or just make an overlay for me


This is my overlay I want to use


----------



## iHaku (Apr 16, 2021)

For anyone wondering how to get this working via bluetooth on a ps3/4 controller:
get the latest release of "XOutput" <https://github.com/csutorasa/XOutput>
start it up and see that your controller is detected under "directinput"
press "add controller" and confirm all the keys. you can press "configure all buttons" at the bottom to do them all in a row instead of clicking all of them.
press x to go back to the main window and press "start" to start the emulation.
your controller should now also be detected as xinput *aswell as* direct input and OBS can detect this now.

i'm not sure why, but the diagnostic tool thats in the unput overlays util zip doesnt show a controller added this way. it will however show up in OBS if everything was configured properly.


----------



## WielkiBV (Apr 18, 2021)

I don't know what's going on, but on my OBS example with arrows don't work. I'm choosing .png file, then .ini and I don't see anything, others going on well but with this I got a problem. Win10/ OBS 26.1.1.


----------



## TombPlays (Apr 21, 2021)

Hi, Love the plugin been getting some great use out of it animating a Nintendo DS! Really nice!
I've just come across an issue however. So I am using some Lioranboard integration in order to let Twitch Chat play Pokemon Platinum on the DS.
I've got all the other buttons animated with the plugin no problem. Except for the arrow keys when I use the codes for them they don't add the to the input history. for Arrow Left I'm using this


0xE04B"ArrowLeft"

from the mozilla site https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/API/KeyboardEvent/code/code_values <- Super useful btw

Now when I press the arrow key on my keyboard that works just fine. However I need it to work when a macro from lioranboard fires the up, down, left or right arrow key. For some reason these don't seem to share the same code value. Any insight on the matter?
For now I'll change the keybindings as a work around

If anyone wants to checkout the previously mentioned DS integration it is on the channel twitch.tv/PPOmon

Kind Regards,
TombPlays


----------



## universallp (Apr 21, 2021)

TombPlays said:


> Hi, Love the plugin been getting some great use out of it animating a Nintendo DS! Really nice!
> I've just come across an issue however. So I am using some Lioranboard integration in order to let Twitch Chat play Pokemon Platinum on the DS.
> I've got all the other buttons animated with the plugin no problem. Except for the arrow keys when I use the codes for them they don't add the to the input history. for Arrow Left I'm using this
> 
> ...





universallp said:


> I don't know where people keep getting that key code link from but it's not what input overlay uses. Input overlay uses keycodes from here https://github.com/kwhat/libuiohook/blob/1.2/include/uiohook.h#L137


Additionally the Numpad arrows and normal arrows are mixed up if I recall correctly.


----------



## universallp (Apr 21, 2021)

universallp updated Input Overlay with a new update entry:

Config creation tool



> The tool for creating overlays was rewritten using html5 and javascript, which hopefully is the last big change for version five. While the plugin itself is still not finished, the tool is, so you can try it out and create overlays here. There's a short introduction video and I'll try to make some more specific ones later.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Bard0_s (Apr 22, 2021)

How are you supposed to download an .ini from the config creation tool? The .json doesn't seem to work


----------



## universallp (Apr 22, 2021)

Bard0_s said:


> How are you supposed to download an .ini from the config creation tool? The .json doesn't seem to work


The new version will use json instead of ini files.


----------



## fatihG_ (Apr 29, 2021)

Nice, thats cool!

I will have to give it a spin sometime later.

In the meantime, I created some 'compact' overlays. (for version 4.8)






You can download them here. 


			Index of /OBS/inputoverlay/Compact
		


I added the PSD for anyone that want to mess around with it. 
Though be warned, I am releasing the PSD as is. I put zero effort in trying to clean it up to make it 'user friendly'.


----------



## Redstonemaniac2020 (May 6, 2021)

How do I change the side mouse buttons to other buttons as I have a mouse with 12 keys that are customizable and id rather not mess with my mouse.


----------



## universallp (May 6, 2021)

Redstonemaniac2020 said:


> How do I change the side mouse buttons to other buttons as I have a mouse with 12 keys that are customizable and id rather not mess with my mouse.


Additional mouse buttons can not be accessed as they rely on the device driver. You will have to bind them to existing keyboard keys for them to be picked up by input overlay, but the mouse overlay can currently only visualize the standard mouse buttons, so this won't really help anyways.


----------



## universallp (May 8, 2021)

universallp updated Input Overlay with a new update entry:

5.0.0 Pre release



> This is a pre release for version 5.0.0 containing the following changes:
> 
> Remote connections (e.g. send inputs from gaming pc to streaming pc)
> New overlay config format (Goodbye ugly and incomprehensible ini files)
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Trrrof (May 10, 2021)

I want to share a preset of a full-size keyboard, good luck <3


----------



## universallp (May 13, 2021)

Just wanted to share a quick test with the browser source which renders a circle over the mouse:





Spoiler: HTML File





```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html>
    <head>
        <meta charset="utf-8" />
        <title>Page Title</title>
    </head>
    <body>
        <span id="dot"></span>
    </body>
    <style>
        #dot {
            height: 60px;
            width: 60px;
            background-color: rgba(255, 0, 0, 0.5);
            border-radius: 50%;
            position: absolute;
            left: 0px;
            top: 0px;
        }
        body {
            margin: 0;
        }
    </style>

    <script>
        var dot = document.getElementById('dot');
        function on_data(e) {
            let json = JSON.parse(e.data);
            let t = json.event_type;
            if (t === 'mouse_moved') {
                // I needed a  little offset to center the circle
                dot.style.left = (json.x - 30) + "px";
                dot.style.top = (json.y - 50) + "px";
            }
        }

        function start_websocket() {
            var ws = new WebSocket("ws://localhost:16899/");

            ws.onmessage = on_data;            ws.onmessage = on_data;
            ws.onerror = (e) => console.log("WebSocket error: " + e);

            ws.onclose = () => {
                // connection closed, discard old websocket and create a new one in 2s
                ws = null;
                setTimeout(startWebsocket, 2000);
            };
        }

        start_websocket();
    </script>
</html>
```


----------



## Amamin (May 20, 2021)

I can't seem to install the new version correctly. The settings for it shows up under tools,



but input overlay doesn't show up when I try adding a source.



I've reinstalled OBS, I've installed and reinstalled multiple times using the installer, I've manually copied and pasted the plugin to the root folder, I've started OBS as administrator, I have the Visual C++ 2019 Redistributables installed, I've restarted OBS, I've restarted my computer. The previous version worked as I had it installed previously. My OBS is up-to-date, I've followed the wiki and the installation guide, I've tried everything I can do. I don't usually use OBS but I want to record some footage and I need to use the custom texture I made using the cct for it. It could be something obvious but I'm honestly at a loss, I can't seem to find any fix for it. Hope someone can help me get this sorted.

I have windows 10 64bit.


----------



## universallp (May 20, 2021)

Amamin said:


> I can't seem to install the new version correctly. The settings for it shows up under tools,
> View attachment 71347
> but input overlay doesn't show up when I try adding a source.
> View attachment 71348
> ...


Please read the big bold text at the top of the release page on github


----------



## Sarumonin (May 20, 2021)

Is there any way to add a 6 and 7, with F1 - F6?

I'm not sure how to do this


----------



## Amamin (May 21, 2021)

universallp said:


> Please read the big bold text at the top of the release page on github



heh  My bad, I don't understand how to navigate github and I didn't know that was there. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## pandacdn (May 24, 2021)

Since the update converted the files to json. How do i convert these premade inis to work?


----------



## universallp (May 24, 2021)

pandacdn said:


> Since the update converted the files to json. How do i convert these premade inis to work?


You don't, there are some presets that I remade but that's about it


----------



## pandacdn (May 24, 2021)

Thank you for the reply and thank you for everything you do.


----------



## CaptnCav (May 30, 2021)

i need help, i made an input overlay and everything but my arrow keys are being detected, any ways to fix this?


----------



## Barboron (Jun 6, 2021)

So I just upgraded to 5.0 and this json configuration tool is really good.
Thanks for this plugin.


----------



## davkaz (Jun 7, 2021)

Does *Input History* no longer exist? It was quite useful for recording tutorials, but I'm not finding it in this latest version of Input Overlay.


----------



## TUPLU_EKRAN (Jun 11, 2021)

My default screen:







İnput overlay screen:






I need input overlay config

Up: W
Down: S
Right: D
Left: A
Start: Enter
Select: Shift
Atack: Num 1 (number keys on the right)
Jump: Num 2 (number keys on the right)


----------



## TUPLU_EKRAN (Jun 11, 2021)

I set the direction keys from the page you provided, but it gave the output as json. How can I make a json file with ini extension?


----------



## TUPLU_EKRAN (Jun 11, 2021)

all settings are ok. How can I export json to ini shape?


----------



## universallp (Jun 11, 2021)

TUPLU_EKRAN said:


> all settings are ok. How can I export json to ini shape?


You don't the newest version uses json instead of ini


----------



## TUPLU_EKRAN (Jun 11, 2021)

universallp said:


> You don't the newest version uses json instead of ini



I downloaded version 5.0.0-rc1 and the problem is solved. Thank you.









						Release 5.0 Pre release · univrsal/input-overlay
					

This is a pre release for version 5.0.0 containing the following changes:  Remote connections (e.g. send inputs from gaming pc to streaming pc) New overlay config format (Goodbye ugly and incompreh...




					github.com
				




I made a Turk translation for Input Overlay v5.0.0-rc1

Translators:
-Tarkan ULUTÜRK (Turk)

I would appreciate if you add my name to the translators section.


----------



## overdev (Jun 14, 2021)

the Dual Shock 4 option doesn't work for me. I connected the controller with a USB cable to my PC.
the 360 one works without any issues for me.

I'm using version 4.7.4b, cause for the pre release of version 5 there is no JSON preset for any of the controllers.


----------



## overdev (Jun 14, 2021)

in general, for the config creation tool, it would be helpful to know how far the active/switched versions of the same button need to be placed in the image. I found out its 3 pixels.

also, it's a bit annoying to adjust one single image over and over, especially to test stuff.
It would be much better if you could create import little images of the buttons


----------



## universallp (Jun 14, 2021)

overdev said:


> in general, for the config creation tool, it would be helpful to know how far the active/switched versions of the same button need to be placed in the image. I found out its 3 pixels.
> 
> also, it's a bit annoying to adjust one single image over and over, especially to test stuff.
> It would be much better if you could create import little images of the buttons


The information about creating the texture is here. Using multiple textures would also overcomplicate the whole process, the idea is that you create the texture beforehand and then create the overlay config.


----------



## querecuto (Jun 20, 2021)

The arrow keys doesn't works


----------



## Gabriel Felipe (Jun 23, 2021)

É possível mostrar apenas a tecla pressionada? ao invés de aparecer todas a teclas de uma vez?


----------



## universallp (Jun 25, 2021)

Noah09ba said:


> This Spacebar counter helps you to count the quantity of your times you will hit the spacebar throughout a given amount of time.
> 
> Generally, some games would like you to use the space bar clicker for some necessary actions like shooting or jumping etc. So, you higher be fast at that!
> 
> Spacebar speed take a glance at permits you to submit your score likewise as save your Personal Best scores for each interval. you will raise your friends to need the spacebar challenge and beat your score


What does that have to do with the plugin?


----------



## orangedeal (Jul 2, 2021)

Latest versions of OBS and this plugin. After copying files and opening OBS - mouse and keyboard almost stopped working until OBS was closed (via Task Manager).


----------



## universallp (Jul 3, 2021)

orangedeal said:


> Latest versions of OBS and this plugin. After copying files and opening OBS - mouse and keyboard almost stopped working until OBS was closed (via Task Manager).


Are you using stream elements obs.live?


----------



## orangedeal (Jul 5, 2021)

universallp said:


> Are you using stream elements obs.live?


OBS Studio 27.0.1


----------



## universallp (Jul 5, 2021)

orangedeal said:


> OBS Studio 27.0.1


Fill out an issue on github


----------



## Spacebar counter (Jul 6, 2021)

Latest versions of OBS and this plugin. After copying files and opening OBS - mouse and keyboard and specially the spacebar button of keyboard not works and almost stopped working until OBS was closed (via Task Manager).


----------



## ottersloth (Jul 7, 2021)

Has anybody created a full qwerty keyboard with configuration in the new format (json)? It wasn't included in the presets for 5.0.0. I'm looking for qwerty, F buttons not necessary, preferably with arrow keys. I'm trying to make some videos to teach typing.


----------



## Spacebar counter (Jul 7, 2021)

Latest versions of OBS and this plugin. After copying files and opening OBS - mouse and keyboard and specially the spacebar button of keyboard not works and almost stopped working until OBS was closed (via Task Manager).


----------



## isu (Jul 12, 2021)

[`zxc키와 방향키]를 추가할수 있나요?


----------



## isu (Jul 12, 2021)

방향키 4개(좌,우,상,하)와 ` z x c키를 추가하는 방법을 알려주세요?


----------



## universallp (Jul 12, 2021)

isu said:


> View attachment 73136
> 방향키 4개(좌,우,상,하)와 ` z x c키를 추가하는 방법을 알려주세요?


The arrow keys have some issues currently, for the rest watch this video.


----------



## jeffsfolio (Jul 26, 2021)

RE: Input History

Does this come with the latest 5.0+ update? Doesn't show up if it does. Is there a way to enable it? If it is enabled already but needs some setup, where can I find documentation for setting it up with a key texture and config file? If input history does not come with 5.0+, read the following...

I uninstalled 5.0+ and installed the version just before the 5.0+ release (4.8?). I now have the option to add an input history overlay but there are a few things I need help with... 
1) When using the plain text option, it fires off every letter I type even if it is not a shortcut being thrown. How can I limit it's verbosity based on the program in focus and/or based on whether a shortcut has been fired off?
2) Is there a key icon texture and key icon config file available for those who want to record tutorials of complex 3D and 2D software? Beyond this, I have no idea where to even begin making a config and texture file for this option. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## universallp (Jul 26, 2021)

jeffsfolio said:


> RE: Input History
> 
> Does this come with the latest 5.0+ update? Doesn't show up if it does. Is there a way to enable it? If it is enabled already but needs some setup, where can I find documentation for setting it up with a key texture and config file? If input history does not come with 5.0+, read the following...
> 
> ...


No input history was removed and replaced with the option to visualize inputs over the browser source which is better in every way except that there's not presets for it right now and creating them requires some knowledge of CSS, HTML and Javascript. The old input history has a full keyboard preset, I think it was posted in this thread at some point but I don't have a link to it.


----------



## jeffsfolio (Jul 28, 2021)

universallp said:


> No input history was removed and replaced with the option to visualize inputs over the browser source which is better in every way except that there's not presets for it right now and creating them requires some knowledge of CSS, HTML and Javascript. The old input history has a full keyboard preset, I think it was posted in this thread at some point but I don't have a link to it.


Thank you for the reply. Are there any plans to add this functionality as a preset? If so, what is the ETA? I am about to start this semester and loosing this functionality has been quite a bummer. And I cannot find any info for previous versions using images for input history. I have the overlay working, but not using images.


----------



## universallp (Jul 28, 2021)

jeffsfolio said:


> Thank you for the reply. Are there any plans to add this functionality as a preset? If so, what is the ETA? I am about to start this semester and loosing this functionality has been quite a bummer. And I cannot find any info for previous versions using images for input history. I have the overlay working, but not using images.


I have started working on a preset but there's no eta because I only work on it when I have some free time. As I said someone made a preset for input history for the keyboard but I don't know where it is, but it should be in this thread.


----------



## Fluffacorn (Aug 9, 2021)

Wanted to ask, is there a way to somehow use "D-Pad" textures for keys? To elaborate a bit, the D-Pad textures gives you 9 textures to play with `8 directional positions, 1 neutral position`. Using 4 keys, however, does not grant you this freedom. I would like to display my arrow keys like a D-Pad, with key combos such as Right+Up, displaying a top right texture as a D-Pad would.


----------



## universallp (Aug 9, 2021)

Fluffacorn said:


> Wanted to ask, is there a way to somehow use "D-Pad" textures for keys?


No not currently


----------



## akcakoca (Aug 23, 2021)

I am lookıng for ps4 dualshock gamepad json file.    Or how can i set ini file with new update
I couldn't figure out how to run it with the ini file


----------



## Spacebar counter (Aug 24, 2021)

That works well for me.. The new updates work well for me instead, they improved my working experience


----------



## lukeman3000 (Sep 1, 2021)

Hello!

Awesome program. I installed the latest version and got everything working pretty well, but my mouse directional display is not centered on the mouse image as it seems like it should be. How can I fix this?


----------



## Clam- (Sep 4, 2021)

I searched through the last 15ish pages and haven't found anything similar so figured I'd just make a comment and ask about it. 

Does anyone by any chance have a gamepay overlay design where trigger buttons (R2 & L2) are bigger? Default ones are really small and I can't figure out how to change them. I want to record some videos for my friends where I want to show them how hard I press the triggers in certain scenarios and that's almost impossible with the current overlay I have.

Here are the two examples of what I'm thinking:








Thank you in advance!


----------



## Fari (Sep 6, 2021)

I'm streaming Tekken 7 on Twitch and I'm playing with an azerty keyboard.

I need the full keyboard and the only preset I've found is a qwerty keyboard + old version (.ini file).
It works for me in qwerty:




I did a search but I didn't find the same layout in AZERTY + .json file to work with the pre-release version, is it available ?

Thank you :)


----------



## Lonedo (Sep 8, 2021)

以下内容来自翻译软件
—————————————————————————————————
你好，作者。希望您能回答我在使用过程中发现的几个问题：
1.部分按键对应的ASCII码不正确。
   例如，对于方向键，您提供的文档中的“Up”为0xE048，但在实际测试中，只有0xEE48可以正确检测到该键。类似的键码错误很多，请更新此文档以帮助我们更好地进行预设。uiohook.h

2.至于鼠标移动。
   没有找到更详细的教程来帮我完成预设，我尝试了很多方法但仍然无法使鼠标移动，希望您能提供更详细的教程或完整的预设来帮助我学习这个插件， 谢谢你


----------



## kanabana12 (Sep 19, 2021)

Trax said:


> May I suggest watching this video from the plugin overview (go to 6:50 to go straight to the .ini file stuff), it's a good way to guide you through how the .ini file works.
> 
> Fortunately, I was bored enough to make a layout of it. The .ini and png files are in the attached zip. Unfortunately I had to completely change your shift key because the plugin does not support decimals on its multipliers. The multipliers also had some weird stuff when applied, which is why the space bar is 2 pixels wider and the shift key 5 pixels longer. It gets buggier if you tamper with the spacing between keys.
> 
> ...


Ah I didn't notice, I had completely forgot about it when i was probably like trying to get Steam to stop bugging up. Thank you so much for this! I'll use it.


----------



## kanabana12 (Oct 10, 2021)

Well, now everything's screwed up. The new update ruined the preset that someone kindly made and tweaked for me, and now I have no clue what to do. I've searched everywhere and I can't even find someone that just put some squares together. I simply don't like the themes that come with it, it's a bit weird for me to have an Overwatch-themed input overlay when my setup is pixelated.


----------



## Wayne01 (Oct 16, 2021)

The plugin is broken or does not work correctly.
1. No Input History (the most important thing)
2. No overlays of PNG and .ini files are attached to the plugin. Do I need to research everything by myself?

If you are making a post here try to explain everything in details.
Post a link for .zip file with all existing overlays and .ini files, like wtf I have to research internet for that and every new person too, doing the same thing?

You deleted Input History, then say it on the main page of the plugin, so people won't get butthurted searching all pages of this topic for the answer "where is the fckg input history"

Horrible attitude...


----------



## universallp (Oct 17, 2021)

Wayne01 said:


> 1. No Input History (the most important thing)


Just download the stable release if you need the old input history.


Wayne01 said:


> 2. No overlays of PNG and .ini files are attached to the plugin. Do I need to research everything by myself?











						Home · univrsal/input-overlay Wiki
					

Show keyboard, gamepad and mouse input on stream. Contribute to univrsal/input-overlay development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				






Wayne01 said:


> If you are making a post here try to explain everything in details.
> Post a link for .zip file with all existing overlays and .ini files, like wtf I have to research internet for that and every new person too, doing the same thing?


Reading the resource page/wiki would've been enough.


Wayne01 said:


> You deleted Input History, then say it on the main page of the plugin, so people won't get butthurted searching all pages of this topic for the answer "where is the fckg input history"


I've replaced it in the pre-release. I don't know what you mean by "then say it on the main page of the plugin" to be honest.


Wayne01 said:


> Horrible attitude...


Right back atcha.


----------



## vesui (Oct 30, 2021)

Fari said:


> I'm streaming Tekken 7 on Twitch and I'm playing with an azerty keyboard.
> 
> I need the full keyboard and the only preset I've found is a qwerty keyboard + old version (.ini file).
> It works for me in qwerty:
> ...


Perhaps someone will come by and do it proper justice, but in the meantime have this bootleg json one I made using that picture. No fullsize keyboard cause I'm lazy. Also, the LWin and Fn keys don't work cause I couldn't find the codes and I probably won't be back to fix it (should be really easy though). Preview:




(hope I added the zip file properly)


----------



## crashbin (Nov 13, 2021)

Hey! Loving this tool, haven't started streaming yet but id like my overlays to be as perfect as I can make them before going live. The only inputs I need to display are the arrow keys and space bar so I decided to modify the resources included with the download. I used GIMP to modify the textures and then used the linked configuration tool to modify the wasd.minimal json for my preferred keys. I completely removed all unwanted keys from both the final png and their code from the json before testing. When I load the png and json into the tool everything works fine but as soon as I load it into OBS the arrow keys will not respond. I'm using the key codes from the config tool for all arrow keys (ie: up= 57416 ). Can anyone tell me why the arrows don't work in OBS? I spent a lot of time on the files so I'd really like to use them if possible. Even when I have a different program selected only the spacebar displays my inputs. 
Thanks for the help & resources, this is awesome!


----------



## crashbin (Nov 13, 2021)

crashbin said:


> Hey! Loving this tool, haven't started streaming yet but id like my overlays to be as perfect as I can make them before going live. The only inputs I need to display are the arrow keys and space bar so I decided to modify the resources included with the download. I used GIMP to modify the textures and then used the linked configuration tool to modify the wasd.minimal json for my preferred keys. I completely removed all unwanted keys from both the final png and their code from the json before testing. When I load the png and json into the tool everything works fine but as soon as I load it into OBS the arrow keys will not respond. I'm using the key codes from the config tool for all arrow keys (ie: up= 57416 ). Can anyone tell me why the arrows don't work in OBS? I spent a lot of time on the files so I'd really like to use them if possible. Even when I have a different program selected only the spacebar displays my inputs.
> Thanks for the help & resources, this is awesome!


Okay I figured this out and I was going to delete the original post but I'd like to answer it in case someone else runs into the same issue. For some reason the standard 57416, 57419, etc. arrow key codes only work in my browser. I ended up having to use the key codes for the alternate arrows on the numpad. I stumbled on this by accident but the codes are 61000, 610003, etc. I simply used the arrows on my numpad with numlock OFF when in the config tool and the resulting json file detects my arrow keys in OBS just fine.


----------



## Chris Gari (Nov 18, 2021)

Hey, im a bit of newbie to plugins. How do I add GIFs as animation overlay, it appears when a hotkey is pressed and disappears once the GIF ends.


----------



## universallp (Nov 18, 2021)

Chris Gari said:


> Hey, im a bit of newbie to plugins. How do I add GIFs as animation overlay, it appears when a hotkey is pressed and disappears once the GIF ends.


Gifs aren't supported by input overlay


----------



## NZPIEFACE (Nov 18, 2021)

I've recently installed OBS and this on a new computer, except for some reason the plug-in doesn't find any gamepads. I've tested multiple controllers and confirmed that they _are_ connected (they can be seen in https://gamepadviewer.com/), but the dropdown for gamepad id remains blank.

I decided to use the 4.8 release instead of the 5.0.0 release, and it started working.


----------



## Wolfy217 (Nov 20, 2021)

Is there any way to make it so a given element can be triggered by any of multiple inputs from a given list? I tried messing with the json file, but all I really managed to learn was that arrays exist and I couldn't figure out much else


----------



## ALIEN_I_AM (Nov 24, 2021)

Awesome little Tool, works fine on my End and right now i was configuring a second PC for streaming and thought "damn, how am i going to get the Input Overlay over"...and you just kicked out the New Version with exactly that missing Feature, awesome :) !!!

One Thing that i have though is the Mousewheel up/down Recognition. When i dont move the Mouse around it works and recognizes every up and down scroll, but moving the mouse around and using the mousewheel is somehow "eating" the inputs for Mwheel Up/down.

I had OBS running as Admin too but that does not change it. Maybe you have a suggestion to try out. Not a big problem just would be nice to have ^^ Thanks again for that great tool !!!

best regards from Germany
ALIEN_I_AM


----------



## universallp (Nov 24, 2021)

ALIEN_I_AM said:


> Awesome little Tool, works fine on my End and right now i was configuring a second PC for streaming and thought "damn, how am i going to get the Input Overlay over"...and you just kicked out the New Version with exactly that missing Feature, awesome :) !!!
> 
> One Thing that i have though is the Mousewheel up/down Recognition. When i dont move the Mouse around it works and recognizes every up and down scroll, but moving the mouse around and using the mousewheel is somehow "eating" the inputs for Mwheel Up/down.
> 
> ...


Does that happen when you're using the remote connection? If so, it's because I haven't figured out a way to reliably send lots of inputs over the network.


----------



## ALIEN_I_AM (Nov 24, 2021)

universallp said:


> Does that happen when you're using the remote connection? If so, it's because I haven't figured out a way to reliably send lots of inputs over the network.


No i just found out about your new remote connection update yesterday, have not implemented it. This happens with the Pre 5.0 Version on one PC Setup. It also makes no difference if i am in a game or on the desktop, as soon as i move my mouse combined with the mwheel up and down, the signal for mwheel up and down is somehow "overthrown" by normal mouse movement.

Maybe i need to look a bit deeper into the mouse-no-movement config file or try one with movement.
But right now, i had an idea about the polling rate. I have it on 1000hz USB Polling Rate. Switched it to 125hz...there it works. The Signals of the Mousemovement dont make the Wheel up/down not show. With higher polling rate 250hz it gets barely visible while moving the mouse and with 500hz and 1000hz the mwheel is not lighting up at all.

So looks like it has something to do with that i guess ?


----------



## wapeddell (Nov 25, 2021)

Can you allow both JSON and ini files to work with 5.0 because I made a lot of custom things and I would like to use them with the remote feature. It would take me a long time to redo all my custom things. If not is there some sort of converter that will convert ini to json


----------



## universallp (Nov 25, 2021)

ALIEN_I_AM said:


> No i just found out about your new remote connection update yesterday, have not implemented it. This happens with the Pre 5.0 Version on one PC Setup. It also makes no difference if i am in a game or on the desktop, as soon as i move my mouse combined with the mwheel up and down, the signal for mwheel up and down is somehow "overthrown" by normal mouse movement.
> 
> Maybe i need to look a bit deeper into the mouse-no-movement config file or try one with movement.
> But right now, i had an idea about the polling rate. I have it on 1000hz USB Polling Rate. Switched it to 125hz...there it works. The Signals of the Mousemovement dont make the Wheel up/down not show. With higher polling rate 250hz it gets barely visible while moving the mouse and with 500hz and 1000hz the mwheel is not lighting up at all.
> ...


So you're using v4.8b? I think that version resets the mouse wheel whenever you move the mouse, so that's probably the issue. I've changed this in 5.0. The problem is that there is no event for when a user stops scrolling, like there's an event for when a user releases a keyboard key. 5.0 just assumes you stopped scrolling if there's no mouse wheel input for a certain amount of time.



wapeddell said:


> Can you allow both JSON and ini files to work with 5.0 because I made a lot of custom things and I would like to use them with the remote feature. It would take me a long time to redo all my custom things. If not is there some sort of converter that will convert ini to json


Unfortunately no. The old system has been completely replaced. I might write a script for conversion at some point, but I can't promise anything.


----------



## wapeddell (Nov 26, 2021)

Hey, how much could I donate to you to speed up the process of making a ini to json converter? Also, does this work for dual PC steam setups, being that PC inputs I'm trying to capture is a gaming laptop?


----------



## universallp (Nov 26, 2021)

wapeddell said:


> Hey, how much could I donate to you to speed up the process of making a ini to json converter? Also, does this work for dual PC steam setups, being that PC inputs I'm trying to capture is a gaming laptop?


Yes it does work for two (or more) computers, by sending the inputs to obs studio. Donating is appreciated, but it won't speed up the process. I work on my plugins whenever I have time and motivation, right now I'm short on the former.


----------



## wapeddell (Nov 26, 2021)

universallp said:


> Yes it does work for two (or more) computers, by sending the inputs to obs studio. Donating is appreciated, but it won't speed up the process. I work on my plugins whenever I have time and motivation, right now I'm short on the former.


No worries, I appreciate the swift response. BTW great plugin. This is by far the best input capture I've used. I will keep an eye on this plugin. Have a great holiday.


----------



## Messenger (Nov 28, 2021)

Hi :) sorry if you already answered this, but I have been searching for a while and can't seem to find a real answer. 
I tried the customization cofig tool (first made a new png, different colours etc). It seemed to work fine and the json was exported correctly, all buttons work in the tool correctly, but I'm at a complete loss of what to do now. In the picture that was part of the wiki you seemed to have just uploaded the json, but in my obs that just then displays the png as is. Do I have to convert it to an ini? And if so, do you know any resources I could use for that? I have never done anything like this before, so sorry if I sound naive or completely lost cause uhm I am :D. I just can't seem to find the step detailed in the wiki and I don't 100% understand the conversation above here cause that had also something to do with the json? Sorry, English isn't my first language.
Thank you so much,
Messenger


----------



## Messenger (Nov 28, 2021)

Hi, I feel very silly, no idea how to delete my own messages haha,  I just installed the new 5.0 pre-release and of course that works now with json and the online tool you posted on the wiki, new overlay is looking nice :3 thank you for your work!


----------



## bidomo (Dec 7, 2021)

Anyone know a code for Tilde in spanish latam input?

using 5.0.0


----------



## thecoolkidz102 (Dec 9, 2021)

hey i am wondering is somone can make a preset that has the letters of w,a,s,d,1 and 2
(edit) its also not working


----------



## PixelBeardQc (Dec 17, 2021)

Good day,

Long time pre V5 user



I was messing around trying to get remote PC working on V5. 

I tought it was broken but its only the gamepad functionality that is.

I get a .\bindings.json missing error in the .exe I think its just missing. Taking the gamepad.json and renaming it did nothing.

Thanks for the plugin!!


----------



## universallp (Dec 17, 2021)

PixelBeardQc said:


> Good day,
> 
> Long time pre V5 user
> 
> ...


Yeah you can provide a gamepad.json if you want to use custom gamepad bindings. The json file can be created on the computer that runs obs studio with input overlay. You can change bindings in the input overlay settings dialog and then copy the gamepad_bindings.json file, which is in the input-overlay directory, which is either in your user folder (C:\Users\<name>) or in ~/.config/input-overlay. Gamepad data should be transferred correctly, but I had issues getting it to be reliable if you move both analog sticks


----------



## MigeruSan (Dec 17, 2021)

Hi Universallp, I was wondering if any way I can make this work/ show on my streaming PC to connect to OBS? I have a dual PC (Gaming PC & Stream PC) but haven't found a solution to make it work.

Basically, I want to have my inputs to show.
*
I know it can work fine with Bluetooth connected to the gaming pc and USB to The stream but it creates an input delay on the game while being played.*


----------



## universallp (Dec 17, 2021)

MigeruSan said:


> Hi Universallp, I was wondering if any way I can make this work/ show on my streaming PC to connect to OBS? I have a dual PC (Gaming PC & Stream PC) but haven't found a solution to make it work.
> 
> Basically, I want to have my inputs to show.
> 
> *I know it can work fine with Bluetooth connected to the gaming pc and USB to The stream but it creates an input delay on the game while being played.*


Yeah, but it's not been tested thoroughly.








						Usage · univrsal/input-overlay Wiki
					

Show keyboard, gamepad and mouse input on stream. Contribute to univrsal/input-overlay development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## LAFgames (Dec 23, 2021)

Hello @universallp ! I know it's very rare for a game to use the paddle buttons on a gamepad but I want them shown in my input overlay, anyways. Mine only has 2 paddles, 2 trigger lock switches, and a weird unknown button at the top on the bottom. You can see what I'm talking about on Walmart's website at https://www.walmart.com/ip/PowerA-Fusion-2-0-Controller-For-Xbox-One-White-1429630-01/987540094. I see you've already made overlays for other people so I'm wondering if you could do that for me?


----------



## universallp (Dec 23, 2021)

LAFgames said:


> Hello @universallp ! I know it's very rare for a game to use the paddle buttons on a gamepad but I want them shown in my input overlay, anyways. Mine only has 2 paddles, 2 trigger lock switches, and a weird unknown button at the top on the bottom. You can see what I'm talking about on Walmart's website at https://www.walmart.com/ip/PowerA-Fusion-2-0-Controller-For-Xbox-One-White-1429630-01/987540094. I see you've already made overlays for other people so I'm wondering if you could do that for me?


No sorry, I haven't made overlays for anybody in quite a while as I don't have the time


----------



## LAFgames (Dec 23, 2021)

universallp said:


> No sorry, I haven't made overlays for anybody in quite a while as I don't have the time


Dang. Ok, thank you, anyways.


----------



## iamsneakysnakey (Dec 26, 2021)

Just found input history so a little late to the mix. Anyway I can remove keys on the .ini? I just want the typical gamer wasdqer and a couple other open. Mainly for privacy for passwords and what not. Thanks!


----------



## LAFgames (Dec 27, 2021)

Hello! I created my own textures and layout. I absolutely love the idea of showing my viewers what buttons I press! I found several problems, though: the arrow buttons completely don't appear to be pressed graphically, the graphical tool is unable to detect ` and /, the [ and ] get inverted when exporting, the middle mouse button works in the graphical tool but it stops working after exporting, and that's all of the issues I found. Again, really awesome! Soak in the compliments!

Anyways, my keyboard textures and layout were inspired by @WilliamRandol's version at https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/input-overlay.72759/page-26#post-470687. Pretty much mine is just a recolor/reskin and the colors are taken from @vesui's at https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/input-overlay.72759/page-34#post-547566. Just remember, at the moment the arrow keys won't show they're depressed. And the middle mouse button currently doesn't work and the gamepad version will arrive within the next 24 hours!


----------



## LAFgames (Dec 27, 2021)

LAFgames said:


> ...and the gamepad version will arrive within the next 24 hours!


Alright, so the gamepad came out a little different. It needed a 3rd color so, because of that, I changed the mouse and keyboard textures. Coming up with what to change on the keyboard was pretty easy but not so much with the mouse considering it doesn't have any letters. And I like how it came out! Note: I recommend using the mouse and gamepad layout, the json file, from the presets you can download from the Overview page because you'll get the most updated overlays. Don't worry, the textures already come with the dot and arrow.

For your information, if you were confused, like I was, the images with "Preview" are not the textures you use for the overlay. Yes, when I realized my mistake, I laughed very hard about it.


----------



## hiiiro (Dec 28, 2021)

Hi @universallp . Would you happen to know if can set keypresses to display with the dpad/controller direction images? In fact if I can create an overlay/config where the keyboard presses trigger the gamepad overlay that'd be amazing.


----------



## hiiiro (Dec 28, 2021)

hiiiro said:


> Hi @universallp . Would you happen to know if can set keypresses to display with the dpad/controller direction images? In fact if I can create an overlay/config where the keyboard presses trigger the gamepad overlay that'd be amazing.


Scratch this. I think I can make do with using a preset and then editing it. One thing I'm having an issue with though is that the .json i made with the overlay tool is not recognized properly and just shows the PNG file I based it off of.

All I did was set the following keys:

Q = Left Arrow
W = Down Arrow
E = Right Arrow
Space = Up Arrow
Del = 1
End = 2
Ctrl = 3
PgDn = 4

But I end up with this: 



The layout I tried:


----------



## universallp (Dec 28, 2021)

hiiiro said:


> Scratch this. I think I can make do with using a preset and then editing it. One thing I'm having an issue with though is that the .json i made with the overlay tool is not recognized properly and just shows the PNG file I based it off of.
> 
> All I did was set the following keys:
> 
> ...


Are you using the 5.0.0 pre release? If so can you post the json file?


----------



## hiiiro (Dec 31, 2021)

universallp said:


> Are you using the 5.0.0 pre release? If so can you post the json file?


I found a comment on your tutorial vid saying to use it, then found it here. All's good. I've got a question though, when making PNG templates, are there specific requirements for the size of the image? I understand the 1 pixel gap bordering the whole image and then the 3 pixel minimum between and 3 pixels exact for pressed and unpressed.


----------



## universallp (Dec 31, 2021)

hiiiro said:


> I found a comment on your tutorial vid saying to use it, then found it here. All's good. I've got a question though, when making PNG templates, are there specific requirements for the size of the image? I understand the 1 pixel gap bordering the whole image and then the 3 pixel minimum between and 3 pixels exact for pressed and unpressed.


Those are basically all the requirements, I believe the image can't be larger than 4096x4096 because that is the maximum texture size supported.


----------



## hiiiro (Dec 31, 2021)

universallp said:


> Those are basically all the requirements, I believe the image can't be larger than 4096x4096 because that is the maximum texture size supported.


I see. I got it to work a bit, though sometimes it gets stuck or just stops working.

And it seems like I can't trigger the Del, End, and PgDn keys. Sometimes CTRL gets stuck. Happens after a while. For reference, I do have DCSB triggering the same keys for sounds and Razer Synapse if that matters.

All in all, kinda workable still. I appreciate what you've done with the template creator. I remember finding your project way back and having to manually do the text file. This is way better. Thank you!


----------



## redmonstersc (Jan 7, 2022)

Hey @universallp, Thanks for the fantastic plugin! I love being able to show keyboard inputs while I'm playing, especially in games where there are a lot of keybinds to remember!

I'm running into a problem when I try to setup the overlays for my joysticks, though. 

I play space simulators with a dual joystick configuration. I can get X and Y input for my right handed stick, but I'm not able to get any input from it's Z-axis, and I am unable to select an input for my my left-handed joystick. Is this something that would be possible to do with the current plugin? Do I need to modify the inputs or set a custom keybinding?

I'm attaching an example of the type of interface I'm trying to show.


----------



## universallp (Jan 8, 2022)

redmonstersc said:


> Hey @universallp, Thanks for the fantastic plugin! I love being able to show keyboard inputs while I'm playing, especially in games where there are a lot of keybinds to remember!
> 
> I'm running into a problem when I try to setup the overlays for my joysticks, though.
> 
> ...


No clue sorry, I only have a normal gamepad which is all I've used for testing.


----------



## I3ordo (Jan 11, 2022)

TL:DR
It seems, for sending inputs remotely, the plugin (unfortunately) has to run an OBS on the gaming machine to act as a server? if i get that correctly, i would like to ask if the server can send it without an OBS running, as you know the best part of dual pc streaming is not sharing resources between the game and OBS...

The Longer version of that text:
hi there, i have been using your plugin since the early days, it was tricky to customize but i was able to achieve what ever look and feel i wanted. The usage of an input overlay was beneficial for me more than my viewers, as i was able to replay any bad passes or shots and see if my inputs were correct and check if i was right on blaming the game's code instead of my abilities...



see the preview, i was using it for football games hence the chalk style outlines with minimal ui! I basically deleted most of the overlay gfx and added checlky outlines to it. what extra i had to do was, I had to use two circular lines as a background undernearth the overlay so that it was more readable of how far the analogs were pushed.If i did not do that, there were not elements on the overlay to understand how far  and the directionality of the analogs pushed.


Anyways... as the plugins was working great already, i  never had to check for updates apart from the initial review. I was using ds4windows.exe for both gaming and streaming machines where i connected to gaming pc through usb cable while using bluetooth for sending inputs to streaming pc.

Lately, i stopped using the input overlay due to lack of games needing them but also the requirement of a usb cable hassle for dual pc streaming usage.

Now i have read that you can actually achieve remote sending of inputs, does this mean , we just have to launch the client32/64.exe in the gaming pc while plugin receives it in the OBS? or is it like the gaming pc needs an obs running to send inputs? I just started the client64.exe and either the exe crashed rapidly or there are some things that i am missing...

I will further test things out and update my post if it really can send inputs to streaming pc without an obs running (so only obs for receiving on streaming pc)


----------



## universallp (Jan 11, 2022)

I3ordo said:


> TL:DR
> It seems, for sending inputs remotely, the plugin (unfortunately) has to run an OBS on the gaming machine to act as a server? if i get that correctly, i would like to ask if the server can send it without an OBS running, as you know the best part of dual pc streaming is not sharing resources between the game and OBS...
> 
> The Longer version of that text:
> ...


You don't need to have obs run on the gaming pc, you just need the client application








						Usage · univrsal/input-overlay Wiki
					

Show keyboard, gamepad and mouse input on stream. Contribute to univrsal/input-overlay development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				



It doesn't have a gui, so you'll need to use the command line.


----------



## I3ordo (Jan 11, 2022)

universallp said:


> You don't need to have obs run on the gaming pc, you just need the client application
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello, very pleased to read that the the exe can send without an obs running on server!
I was gonna try using it but third times in a row, the plugin on the streamer pc side had consistent crashes.

this crash occurred after i set it up with preset configurations, then go to menu item (in obs)"tools\input-overlay configuration\remote connection" and enable "remote connection" ,  when i hit "reload" to detect any running "senders. the reload button hangs in "pressed down"" mode and
https://obsproject.com/logs/7LbwI8ihM5X7kKIk
and another by the same steps.


			https://obsproject.com/logs/iqB0rS1V-T8HKC_z
		


may be a firewall problem.?  windows default firewall usage, same freeze and crash...

also ran on a portable OBS with zero other plugins
log file  shows: https://obsproject.com/logs/362CrZMReLijC2lz
"20:36:59.427: LoadLibrary failed for '../../obs-plugins/64bit/obs-browser.dll': The specified module could not be found.
20:36:59.427:  (126)
20:36:59.427: Module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/obs-browser.dll' not loaded"
some prerequisite is missing?
i tried to install both VC_redist.x86 and VC_redist.x64 , the installers complained about newer versions installed.



also; i need clarify these:
1:this command will be run on the gaming pc: that will send the inputs to another computer. no obs needed.
"C:\Users\username\Desktop\client.x64.exe 192.168.1.44 raven 1608 --gamepad=1".
the ip that comes after .exe should belong to the receiving pc (streaming pc) and the name should any name of the gaming pc for identification.
currently if i do this i get "netlib_tcp_open failed: Couldn't connect to remote host" (maybe because streamer pc crashes on network "reload" at the moment.


----------



## universallp (Jan 11, 2022)

I3ordo said:


> Hello, very pleased to read that the the exe can send without an obs running on server!
> I was gonna try using it but third times in a row, the plugin on the streamer pc side had consistent crashes.
> 
> this crash occurred after i set it up with preset configurations, then go to menu item (in obs)"tools\input-overlay configuration\remote connection" and enable "remote connection" ,  when i hit "reload" to detect any running "senders. the reload button hangs in "pressed down"" mode and
> ...


You need to restart obs first after enabling the remote connection. I guess clicking refresh before that causes a crash. Don't expect too much though, the remote connection is a bit unreliable right now


----------



## I3ordo (Jan 11, 2022)

universallp said:


> You need to restart obs first after enabling the remote connection. I guess clicking refresh before that causes a crash. Don't expect too much though, the remote connection is a bit unreliable right now


yes that was definitely the case,  if hit refresh without restarting OBS, the plugins or obs can not request a connection from the firewall, a restart is a must , a warning pop up can be implemented if possible

once i ran the client.exe ,  i can get some inputs finally but it is acting weird i agree.

the inputs received have analog sticks off center, and not consistent. it s like it show whatever it gets at that time in a 100 to 900ms refresh fashion.

i get two messages from client
error: Couldn't read bindings from './bindings.json'
and other warning is:
hook_run [661]: hInst was not set by DllMain().

other than that, i get also
info: Hook thread started
[   uiohook::dispatch_proc:065]: uiohook started

ps: unfortunately, i am using ds4windows in xinput mode , now i will begin testing with unemulated genuine xbox gamepad first.


Update:
I plugged a proper xbox controller to gaming pc, restart the client.exe, reconfigured the source to receive from the proper controller. My impression, the updates are not accurate, and there are some problems after 20 or more actions, for example the d-pad right is still on hold mode, if i hold LS up, both sticks go up and LT seems still pressed down.

update 2:
I gave up on remote sending for the time being as it is nowhere near comparable to the usb (local) implementation  consistency wise.

question : I have loaded the newest  preset and the overlay files that are compatible with this plugin.(on the github) , i am having strange alpha problems. any ideas ?


----------



## bettaTM (Jan 15, 2022)

Not sure if this thread is still active, but I have been looking for a preset with only arrow keys for a few hours now, and can't find one anywhere. I tried making my own using the ones from the "qwerty-arrows" preset, but it went over my head and I couldn't get it to work. I would appreciate any help! Thanks in advance!


----------



## universallp (Jan 16, 2022)

I3ordo said:


> yes that was definitely the case,  if hit refresh without restarting OBS, the plugins or obs can not request a connection from the firewall, a restart is a must , a warning pop up can be implemented if possible
> 
> once i ran the client.exe ,  i can get some inputs finally but it is acting weird i agree.
> 
> ...


Do you have a filter on the input overlay source? Or is the source inside a group or something that has a filter?


bettaTM said:


> Not sure if this thread is still active, but I have been looking for a preset with only arrow keys for a few hours now, and can't find one anywhere. I tried making my own using the ones from the "qwerty-arrows" preset, but it went over my head and I couldn't get it to work. I would appreciate any help! Thanks in advance!


Did you watch the tutorial for the config tool?


----------



## xuan (Jan 21, 2022)

Can anyone adjust the qwerty layout for qwertz?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ShannonLittel (Jan 26, 2022)

Gamepad Test | Online Game Controller & Joystick Test
					

Now you can test one or more controllers for malfunctioning or failures via this online gamepad controller test and monitor their performance.




					gamepadtest.com
				





I3ordo said:


> yes that was definitely the case,  if hit refresh without restarting OBS, the plugins or obs can not request a connection from the firewall, a restart is a must , a warning pop up can be implemented if possible
> 
> once i ran the client.exe ,  i can get some inputs finally but it is acting weird i agree.
> 
> ...


What I think is every d-environment deals with inputs differently and maps it with its own unique mapping method, I have tried several gamepad mapping tool online like https://gamepadtest.com they all map controller input differently, one thing that is common is that if your key is triggering a function they will map it in their respective UI. controller mapping is very tricky and it is always upto you how you utilize it.


----------



## Omnipoint (Jan 28, 2022)

Would it be theoretically possible to do something similar to this with a midi controller? For example I have a Novation Launch Control XL, or APC40 MKII






if anyone sees this and decides to work on it please let's start a conversation so I can learn how it might work!


----------



## universallp (Jan 28, 2022)

Omnipoint said:


> Would it be theoretically possible to do something similar to this with a midi controller? For example I have a Novation Launch Control XL, or APC40 MKII
> View attachment 79576View attachment 79577
> 
> if anyone sees this and decides to work on it please let's start a conversation so I can learn how it might work!


@cpyarger works on obs-midi, might want to talk to him. I might be able to add a procedure to the global procedure handler which other plugins can use to submit input events, but I'm not gonna touch midi input as that is outside of the scope of this plugin.


----------



## f2bacon (Jan 30, 2022)

stopped working for me recently. i went to reconfigure and now it asks for a json instead of an ini file


----------



## universallp (Jan 30, 2022)

f2bacon said:


> stopped working for me recently. i went to reconfigure and now it asks for a json instead of an ini file


The new version uses json presets. You can download the presets on the release page where you downloaded the plugin. The old stable version that uses ini files is also still available.


----------



## fatihG_ (Jan 30, 2022)

Hi, I recently switched back to 4.8 simply because I cant get 5.0 to work with any of my controllers properly.

But thats beside the point. I was wondering if it is possible at all to change the Z order of the elements in the .ini files.
For example I made a mouse preset, which just consists of the buttons. I have not made a 'body' graphic for it.
The 'body' graphic that I have is just a black gradient, to separate the buttons from the background in OBS.

Right now to get the effect I want I have to remove parts of the 'body' in order not to occlude the buttons.
The set up that you have right now works fine for transparent designs or for simple outlines. But anything thats more realistic/solid is a lot more difficult to design around. Possible, but not without ugly work arounds. (you get halo's around the edges between the elements for example. Because you have 2 semi transparent edges right on top of each other it will never add up perfectly.)

I included an image of my current set up in order to get around the issue I am facing, to illustrate my point.


----------



## universallp (Jan 31, 2022)

fatihG_ said:


> Hi, I recently switched back to 4.8 simply because I cant get 5.0 to work with any of my controllers properly.
> 
> But thats beside the point. I was wondering if it is possible at all to change the Z order of the elements in the .ini files.
> For example I made a mouse preset, which just consists of the buttons. I have not made a 'body' graphic for it.
> ...


Unfortunately no, the old system doesn't have any layers it's all hardcoded.


----------



## SimetAtip (Feb 2, 2022)

Hey, thanks for your plugin, its amazing, but i edited the layout with the program that you give us in github but it doesn't works with arrows keys, its a bug or i'm doing something wrong? (Sorry for my english)


----------



## universallp (Feb 2, 2022)

It's a known issue right now https://github.com/univrsal/input-overlay/issues/174


----------



## craznn (Feb 4, 2022)

I wasn't able to find a thread search function to look this up, so sorry if I am asking a duplicate question.

The joysticks for a gamepad are mapped to different axes for vertical and horizontal actuation, and i was wondering if the plugin has anyway to separately map them to different overlay textures?

Right now it takes the analog output of the joystick and maps the position of the joystick texture, but I was thinking of taking the output of the joystick and either mapping it to two separate analog sliders, or maybe just have an overlay button that is 'pressed' whenever an axis is past a certain threshold


----------



## craznn (Feb 4, 2022)

craznn said:


> I wasn't able to find a thread search function to look this up, so sorry if I am asking a duplicate question.
> 
> The joysticks for a gamepad are mapped to different axes for vertical and horizontal actuation, and i was wondering if the plugin has anyway to separately map them to different overlay textures?
> 
> Right now it takes the analog output of the joystick and maps the position of the joystick texture, but I was thinking of taking the output of the joystick and either mapping it to two separate analog sliders, or maybe just have an overlay button that is 'pressed' whenever an axis is past a certain threshold


Nevermind! I found the search function. Looks like it's not possible from a quick skim of the search results


----------



## hiiiro (Feb 5, 2022)

@universallp Is there a way for me to map something like the arcade stick or gamepad pngs to a keyboard via io-cct?


----------



## universallp (Feb 5, 2022)

hiiiro said:


> @universallp Is there a way for me to map something like the arcade stick or gamepad pngs to a keyboard via io-cct?


No, not currently


----------



## OhLindor (Feb 14, 2022)

Hello! I have some issues trying to get the gamepad display to work while in-game. The display is showing my joystick and buttons pressed when not in a game, but as soon as I click in to say, Rocket League, the input freezes and does not detect any of my button presses or joystick movement.

Here is one of my OBS logs: https://obsproject.com/logs/agOK1Fp6vO7V81CI


----------



## OhLindor (Feb 15, 2022)

OhLindor said:


> Hello! I have some issues trying to get the gamepad display to work while in-game. The display is showing my joystick and buttons pressed when not in a game, but as soon as I click in to say, Rocket League, the input freezes and does not detect any of my button presses or joystick movement.
> 
> Here is one of my OBS logs: https://obsproject.com/logs/agOK1Fp6vO7V81CI


I did run as administrator btw. ^^^ I have it set to open OBS as admin by default when opening. I should note that I am using a Wireless Nintendo Switch controller, that shows as LIC pro on windows. Tried using DInput, but the triggers do not work. Was able to map every other button besides the triggers. By default, the triggers (6 and 7) were mapped to the start and select buttons (8 and 9), and did trigger those buttons.

The triggers are analog (either full, or none), but keep showing (+6 and +7) on LT and RT. The triggers are not being detected on the setup, so I tweaked the config file so the triggers are basically just copied from select and start. See screenshot






The triggers now work, but are of course also always triggering the select and start buttons, and doesn't detect those ones now. I don't know the value codes, but is there another value we can use for either the triggers or start/select since they are both using the same codes in my screenshot?

I have also figured out that it crashes on all of my Steam games, but not Epic Games games.


----------



## overdev (Feb 27, 2022)

Are there any kind of working presets for the new version?
The old one had some included.

Do I have to create basic mouse and keyboard presets with the tool myself?
A place where some presets are uploaded for the community would be great.


----------



## universallp (Feb 27, 2022)

overdev said:


> Are there any kind of working presets for the new version?
> The old one had some included.
> 
> Do I have to create basic mouse and keyboard presets with the tool myself?
> A place where some presets are uploaded for the community would be great.











						Usage · univrsal/input-overlay Wiki
					

Show keyboard, gamepad and mouse input on stream. Contribute to univrsal/input-overlay development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## hiiiro (Mar 13, 2022)

@universallp I'm trying to find the arcade stick looking Dpad texture you have here in your templates but cannot.  Could I get a copy of it? *








						Input Overlay - Config Tool Tutorial
					

Config tool: https://univrsal.github.io/input-overlay/cct/OBS plugin: https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/input-overlay.552/Github: https://github.com/uni...




					youtu.be
				



*


----------



## universallp (Mar 13, 2022)

hiiiro said:


> @universallp I'm trying to find the arcade stick looking Dpad texture you have here in your templates but cannot.  Could I get a copy of it? *
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						input-overlay/projects/presets/arcade-stick at master · univrsal/input-overlay
					

Show keyboard, gamepad and mouse input on stream. Contribute to univrsal/input-overlay development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## napoellis (Mar 15, 2022)

How do you use this if you have a dual PC setup and the controller is plugged into the gaming PC?


----------



## Calicifer (Mar 18, 2022)

The problem which I had was that your tutorials are unclear with how to use presets. I struggled to find them and then I was applying wrong version presets. Eventually I had solved the issue, but this is where I had struggled. You had made new tutorial which might be clearer, I was following old video tutorial which completely ignores preset part.


----------



## universallp (Mar 18, 2022)

Calicifer said:


> The problem which I had was that your tutorials are unclear with how to use presets. I struggled to find them and then I was applying wrong version presets. Eventually I had solved the issue, but this is where I had struggled. You had made new tutorial which might be clearer, I was following old video tutorial which completely ignores preset part.


What tutorial did you follow?


napoellis said:


> How do you use this if you have a dual PC setup and the controller is plugged into the gaming PC?


There's a remote connection option, but it's not very polished right now.


----------



## ryu_highabusa (Apr 15, 2022)

Here's my custom arcade stick layout. I've only tested it with my personal button config on DOA6 but this could easily be adjusted to fit other fighting games. The arcade stick layout design was inspired by ASANOHA (pot leaves) and Astro City candy ball tops. The numbered versions are for educational purposes (numpad notation). Not only am I providing ready-to-use PNGs, here is the Inkscape SVG (https://svgshare.com/i/gJs.svg) so please feel free to make your own adjustments to suit your needs. Here's a demo video: https://www.twitch.tv/videos/1456749192?t=00h05m24s



















```
{
    "default_width": 0,
    "default_height": 0,
    "space_h": 0,
    "space_v": 0,
    "flags": 4,
    "overlay_width": 950,
    "overlay_height": 350,
    "elements": [
        {
            "type": 0,
            "pos": [
                0,
                0
            ],
            "id": "texture0",
            "z_level": "0",
            "mapping": [
                1,
                281,
                950,
                350
            ]
        },
        {
            "type": 8,
            "pos": [
                100,
                40
            ],
            "id": "dpad1",
            "z_level": 0,
            "mapping": [
                0,
                0,
                256,
                256
            ]
        },
        {
            "type": 2,
            "pos": [
                439,
                108
            ],
            "id": "gamepad button2",
            "z_level": 0,
            "mapping": [
                1033,
                363,
                86,
                86
            ],
            "code": 60418
        },
        {
            "type": 2,
            "pos": [
                529,
                74
            ],
            "id": "gamepad button3",
            "z_level": 0,
            "mapping": [
                1127,
                363,
                86,
                86
            ],
            "code": 60419
        },
        {
            "type": 2,
            "pos": [
                625,
                74
            ],
            "id": "gamepad button4",
            "z_level": 0,
            "mapping": [
                1221,
                363,
                86,
                86
            ],
            "code": 60421
        },
        {
            "type": 2,
            "pos": [
                722,
                74
            ],
            "id": "gamepad button5",
            "z_level": 0,
            "mapping": [
                1315,
                363,
                86,
                86
            ],
            "code": 60420
        },
        {
            "type": 2,
            "pos": [
                421,
                202
            ],
            "id": "gamepad button6",
            "z_level": 0,
            "mapping": [
                1408,
                363,
                86,
                86
            ],
            "code": 60416
        },
        {
            "type": 2,
            "pos": [
                511,
                170
            ],
            "id": "gamepad button7",
            "z_level": 0,
            "mapping": [
                1502,
                363,
                86,
                86
            ],
            "code": 60417
        },
        {
            "type": 6,
            "pos": [
                607,
                170
            ],
            "id": "trigger9",
            "z_level": 0,
            "mapping": [
                1596,
                363,
                86,
                86
            ],
            "direction": 3,
            "trigger_mode": true,
            "side": 1
        },
        {
            "type": 6,
            "pos": [
                705,
                169
            ],
            "id": "trigger10",
            "z_level": 0,
            "mapping": [
                1691,
                363,
                86,
                86
            ],
            "direction": 3,
            "trigger_mode": true,
            "side": 0
        }
    ]
}
```



juaninho-11 said:


> Can someone make a layout for Arcade stick?
> Like this:
> 
> View attachment 51454
> ...


LTTP but here you go bro


----------



## fgcdraft (Apr 16, 2022)

I've been messing around with this and for the longest time I haven't figured out why my OBS is causing a render lag issue (where you're dropping frames on the render side). Turns out the culprit is the gamepad input overlay. The keyboard and mouse are fine, however as soon as I assign the gamepad input overlay to a controller, the render lag spikes up and I start dropping fps.





This is after assigning the input overlay to one of my controllers. It doesn't matter what controller or USB slot I use, as soon as I activate it it starts having render lag. The frame rate dips ever few seconds. Anyone else experiencing this? Is there a fix?

Also, on the input overlay settings this is my set up:




My controllers can't be detected when I use Xinput, so I have to use Dinput.


----------



## universallp (Apr 16, 2022)

fgcdraft said:


> I've been messing around with this and for the longest time I haven't figured out why my OBS is causing a render lag issue (where you're dropping frames on the render side). Turns out the culprit is the gamepad input overlay. The keyboard and mouse are fine, however as soon as I assign the gamepad input overlay to a controller, the render lag spikes up and I start dropping fps.
> 
> View attachment 82777
> 
> ...


Yeah the pre-release has some issues. I think it has to do with retrieving data from gamepads which takes too long and therefore slows down the rendering. I don't have a fix for this currently.


----------



## fgcdraft (Apr 18, 2022)

universallp said:


> Yeah the pre-release has some issues. I think it has to do with retrieving data from gamepads which takes too long and therefore slows down the rendering. I don't have a fix for this currently.


Thanks for replying! I found out the issue is between DInput and XInput. If I use DInput, render lag happens once I assign a controller. Where as assigning a controller through XInput, there's no lag. So while It sucks my generic controller (PS1) isn't recognized on XInput, my arcade stick can, so I've been using that instead. I'm sure there's a way to get my controller through XInput, worst case I'll just get a new one that's more modern lol. This is a great plugin for OBS, thank you for making it!


----------



## nicholasmatt (Apr 19, 2022)

I am a newbie with the OBS thing... I have installed this input overlay but for some reason, it is not responding to the spacebar key.. I have tested the key with the space bar counter and it works. So, the spacebar button is working and I don't know what am I doing wrong here. Can someone pls help me out here?


----------



## universallp (Apr 19, 2022)

nicholasmatt said:


> I am a newbie with the OBS thing... I have installed this input overlay but for some reason, it is not responding to the spacebar key.. I have tested the key with the space bar counter and it works. So, the spacebar button is working and I don't know what am I doing wrong here. Can someone pls help me out here?


What preset are you using?


----------



## nicholasmatt (Apr 20, 2022)

universallp said:


> What preset are you using?


everything is just default... i did not change any preset or anything else.


----------



## framedragged (Apr 27, 2022)

Hi there, this is a great little plugin that I've really enjoyed so far. 

I just have a couple questions/curiosities about it.

First, what's the polling rate/refresh rate on the overlay? I'm assuming it's 60 hz, but if it's the keyboard's rate and is only clipped by the monitor's refresh rate than that would be pretty awesome.

Second, what did you do to create the borders of the keys in your overlay png? I've made a custom one with different keys as I use different bindings than most people and I had a hard time directly matching the original border which was featured (the 5 pixel shear in the x-direction also took me a minute, but hey I got there).  I ended up making a second layer with a one pixel larger border of each letter and airbrushed it, and it's pretty close to the original keys, but it might nag at someone who's a little more obsessive about visual details like that. 

Anyway, thanks for this really cool plugin.


----------



## universallp (Apr 27, 2022)

framedragged said:


> First, what's the polling rate/refresh rate on the overlay? I'm assuming it's 60 hz, but if it's the keyboard's rate and is only clipped by the monitor's refresh rate than that would be pretty awesome.


There isn't really a polling rate on the plugin side, if an input happens input overlay receives the input event. The events are processed in one thread and copied every time a frame is rendered.


framedragged said:


> Second, what did you do to create the borders of the keys in your overlay png? I've made a custom one with different keys as I use different bindings than most people and I had a hard time directly matching the original border which was featured (the 5 pixel shear in the x-direction also took me a minute, but hey I got there). I ended up making a second layer with a one pixel larger border of each letter and airbrushed it, and it's pretty close to the original keys, but it might nag at someone who's a little more obsessive about visual details like that.


I used a normal rectangle in photoshop and then sheared it. You can get the psd files here https://github.com/univrsal/input-overlay/blob/master/docs/cct/layout-projects.zip


----------



## framedragged (Apr 27, 2022)

Hey there, thanks for that fast reply.



universallp said:


> There isn't really a polling rate on the plugin side, if an input happens input overlay receives the input event. The events are processed in one thread and copied every time a frame is rendered.


Really? So it's frame accurate then? That's awesome!



universallp said:


> I used a normal rectangle in photoshop and then sheared it. You can get the psd files here https://github.com/univrsal/input-overlay/blob/master/docs/cct/layout-projects.zip


I was a little unclear I think, as I have already finished making my overlay using the presets as a guide. My question was the method you used to achieve the black border/shadow of the letters because I wanted to match it exactly for the keys I added. I matched it pretty closely, but it's not quite right. I don't think it's noticeable at the resolution the overlay would be scaled to on screen, but I'm a perfectionist and figured I'd ask. Though seeing that you used photoshop kind of renders my question pointless as I only have access to GIMP and may not be able to match it perfectly in the first place.


----------



## universallp (Apr 28, 2022)

framedragged said:


> Really? So it's frame accurate then? That's awesome!


I never tested it so I can't really say but https://github.com/univrsal/input-overlay/issues/185 says that it's apparently sometimes 1 frame faster.


framedragged said:


> I was a little unclear I think, as I have already finished making my overlay using the presets as a guide. My question was the method you used to achieve the black border/shadow of the letters because I wanted to match it exactly for the keys I added. I matched it pretty closely, but it's not quite right. I don't think it's noticeable at the resolution the overlay would be scaled to on screen, but I'm a perfectionist and figured I'd ask. Though seeing that you used photoshop kind of renders my question pointless as I only have access to GIMP and may not be able to match it perfectly in the first place.


It's a shadow filter which is applied to the layers. You can also open the PSD files in https://www.photopea.com/


----------



## framedragged (Apr 29, 2022)

universallp said:


> I never tested it so I can't really say but https://github.com/univrsal/input-overlay/issues/185 says that it's apparently sometimes 1 frame faster.


I can definitely confirm that I'm seeing that same behavior, though I actually expected it as soon as you explained how it works. Same keystroke, one goes directly to the overlay and shows up immediately, and one goes to the game and has to wait for the game processing before registering. Depending on where that keystroke happens relative to the refresh time the input will register one frame before or in sync with the game. I don't think it's a big deal though for my use case, but I can certainly see why a speed runner with no other on screen input information might have a hard time with it.



universallp said:


> It's a shadow filter which is applied to the layers. You can also open the PSD files in https://www.photopea.com/


That's good to know. I think I'll just let go of the perfectionism though, my modified keys seem just fine when I'm not staring at them intently and super zoomed in haha.

Anyway, thanks again for this feedback!


----------



## anxlol (May 5, 2022)

Is it possible to use this plugin on macOS?


----------



## universallp (May 5, 2022)

anxlol said:


> Is it possible to use this plugin on macOS?


Short answer: No, long answer https://github.com/univrsal/input-overlay/issues/72


----------



## lazuee (Jun 19, 2022)

Hello, how can i customize this without using a .png mapping? i would like to make a input overlay that would just show what control key i'm pressing. Also, i want to make it to be a text only not an image because i want to make it to be placed in one line where it will just put a "+" symbol when pressing an another control key. My stream would be like a web developer stream where my audience can only see my "control keys" then dissappear when inactive.


----------



## lazuee (Jun 19, 2022)

universallp said:


> No that's not it either. It was sent to me maybe it was never posted in this thread. It was made by Luís Cherubini quite a while ago, I adjusted it to the new format, but haven't tested it so no guarantee....


how do you use .ini ? the plugin can't read it.


----------



## DarkV (Jun 19, 2022)

Just use nohboard


----------



## lazuee (Jun 19, 2022)

norboard? okay. gonna try that.


----------



## lazuee (Jun 19, 2022)

DarkV said:


> Just use nohboard


nohboard sucks


----------



## universallp (Jun 19, 2022)

lazuee said:


> Hello, how can i customize this without using a .png mapping? i would like to make a input overlay that would just show what control key i'm pressing. Also, i want to make it to be a text only not an image because i want to make it to be placed in one line where it will just put a "+" symbol when pressing an another control key. My stream would be like a web developer stream where my audience can only see my "control keys" then dissappear when inactive.


Something like this?








						input-overlay/projects/presets/input-history-windows at master · univrsal/input-overlay
					

Show keyboard, gamepad and mouse input on stream. Contribute to univrsal/input-overlay development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## lazuee (Jun 20, 2022)

universallp said:


> Something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...







yeeessss... thank you, you're a life saver.  <3


----------



## lazuee (Jun 20, 2022)

universallp said:


> Something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why did i not see this..  :<   it was on the same github link all along... thanks


----------



## IdaVarulv (Jun 30, 2022)

I've really enjoyed using this plugin with OBS and having recently switched to using the Razer Tartaurs Pro, I wanted to know if it was possible to map an irregular shape or if its only possible with squares and having the press texture directly below it? 

If its possible, I have no problem taking the time to do it. Just wasn't sure if it was feasible.


----------



## universallp (Jun 30, 2022)

IdaVarulv said:


> I've really enjoyed using this plugin with OBS and having recently switched to using the Razer Tartaurs Pro, I wanted to know if it was possible to map an irregular shape or if its only possible with squares and having the press texture directly below it?
> 
> If its possible, I have no problem taking the time to do it. Just wasn't sure if it was feasible.


In 5.0.0 you can, in the older versions you can't.


----------



## IdaVarulv (Jun 30, 2022)

I appreciate the reply - I'll upgrade and see what I can come up with.


----------



## IdaVarulv (Jul 2, 2022)

Managed to get a decent texture and map going. If anyone else uses the Razer Tartarus Pro / V2 please feel free to use and mod. The config itself should work with any layout, you just need to set the bindings with the config tool. 

Google Drive link has PSD file, JSON, and Texture.






						Input Overlay - Razer Tartarus Pro - Google Drive
					






					drive.google.com


----------



## IdaVarulv (Jul 2, 2022)

@universallp , not sure if this is a weird bug or something I'm doing wrong but if I apply a texture element within the config, that should be visible when applied in OBS, correct? Screenshots of how it looks in the configurator vs OBS.


----------



## IdaVarulv (Jul 2, 2022)

Welp, foot is in mouth.

Default Gamepad
        {
            "id": "body",
            "mapping": [
                1,
                1,
                1280,
                926
            ],
            "pos": [
                0,
                0
            ],
            "type": 0,
            "z_level": 0
        },
        {

Mine

        {
            "type": 0,
            "pos": [
                0,
                0
            ],
            "id": "Tartarus Body",
            "z_level": "0",
            "mapping": [
                -1,
                -1,
                920,
                941
            ]
        },
        {

-1 values needed to be changed to 1. 

My apologies.


----------



## Mi_Sao (Jul 5, 2022)

Input Overlay cannot display keyboard and mouse operations when using some applications. For example, "UU 加速器" "fongo cat mver" "Naraka:Bladepoint". Please solve this problem.(Window 10)


----------



## lazuee (Jul 10, 2022)

i want to know which version of input overlay plugin does input history html with websocket is working. The latest version seems like its not working. I already turned on the websocket server but nothing happened with the browser source.


----------



## universallp (Jul 10, 2022)

lazuee said:


> i want to know which version of input overlay plugin does input history html with websocket is working. The latest version seems like its not working. I already turned on the websocket server but nothing happened with the browser source.


The 5.0.0 pre release adds the websocket server, and it works just fine for me.


Mi_Sao said:


> Input Overlay cannot display keyboard and mouse operations when using some applications. For example, "UU 加速器" "fongo cat mver" "Naraka:Bladepoint". Please solve this problem.(Window 10)


*Why does Input Overlay not detect input in some cases?*
This is most likely caused by the application protecting its inputs for a variety of reasons. Launching obs-studio as administrator usually fixes this issue.


----------



## lazuee (Jul 12, 2022)

universallp said:


> The 5.0.0 pre release adds the websocket server, and it works just fine for me.
> 
> *Why does Input Overlay not detect input in some cases?*
> This is most likely caused by the application protecting its inputs for a variety of reasons. Launching obs-studio as administrator usually fixes this issue.


i tried running obs as admin, but my window detects the input_history.html with a virus or unwanted sowftware when adding a browser source.


----------



## lazuee (Jul 12, 2022)

lazuee said:


> i tried running obs as admin, but my window detects the input_history.html with a virus or unwanted sowftware when adding a browser source.






i tried adding the input history html from https://github.com/univrsal/input-o...ut-history-windows/input-history-windows.html , but it always show a prompt of an unwanted software or contains virus. I can't add it on my browser source :|

I hope someone could see and update the html based input_history.


----------



## universallp (Jul 12, 2022)

lazuee said:


> View attachment 84785
> 
> i tried adding the input history html from https://github.com/univrsal/input-o...ut-history-windows/input-history-windows.html , but it always show a prompt of an unwanted software or contains virus. I can't add it on my browser source :|
> 
> I hope someone could see and update the html based input_history.


There's not much I can do about that, I don't even now where one can report false positives, but even if I did it'll probably just keep happening. You can use this version in the meantime:


Spoiler





```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html>
  <!-- A usable HTML template for input-history overlay using Browser Source and Websocket -->
  <!-- ONLY KEYBOARD INPUT AS OF NOW -->

  <!-- By: https://github.com/christiankyle-ching/ -->
  <head>
    <meta charset="utf-8" />
    <title>input-history Windows</title>

    <style>
  *{margin:0;padding:0}body{font-family:Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;font-size:48px;color:#fff;overflow:hidden}div#history{padding-top:100vh;list-style-type:none}p.key-combination.hidden{opacity:0;transition-property:opacity;transition-timing-function:ease-out;transition-duration:1s}p.key-combination>*{margin-top:.5em;vertical-align:middle}p.key-combination>.separator{display:inline-block;margin-left:.25em;margin-right:.25em}span.key{display:inline-flex;border-radius:.25em;padding:.25em;background-color:rgba(0,0,0,.75);white-space:nowrap}#icons-container{visibility:collapse}.icon-sm{width:1em;height:1em;display:block;margin:auto}
    </style>
  </head>

  <body>
    <!-- #region Icons -->
    <div id="icons-container">
      <!-- Get Icons from FontAwesome -->
      <!-- Copy SVG Code -->

      <!-- Windows Key - VC_META_L / VC_META_R -->
      <svg
        id="SVG_VC_META"
        xmlns="http://www.w3.org/2000/svg"
        viewBox="0 0 448 512"
      >
        <!--! Font Awesome Pro 6.0.0 by @fontawesome - https://fontawesome.com License - https://fontawesome.com/license (Commercial License) Copyright 2022 Fonticons, Inc. -->
        <path
          d="M0 93.7l183.6-25.3v177.4H0V93.7zm0 324.6l183.6 25.3V268.4H0v149.9zm203.8 28L448 480V268.4H203.8v177.9zm0-380.6v180.1H448V32L203.8 65.7z"
        />
      </svg>

      <!-- Arrow Left -->
      <svg
        id="SVG_VC_LEFT"
        xmlns="http://www.w3.org/2000/svg"
        viewBox="0 0 512 512"
      >
        <!--! Font Awesome Pro 6.0.0 by @fontawesome - https://fontawesome.com License - https://fontawesome.com/license (Commercial License) Copyright 2022 Fonticons, Inc. -->
        <path
          d="M512 256C512 273.7 497.7 288 480 288H160.1l0 72c0 9.547-5.66 18.19-14.42 22c-8.754 3.812-18.95 2.077-25.94-4.407l-112.1-104c-10.24-9.5-10.24-25.69 0-35.19l112.1-104c6.992-6.484 17.18-8.218 25.94-4.406C154.4 133.8 160.1 142.5 160.1 151.1L160.1 224H480C497.7 224 512 238.3 512 256z"
        />
      </svg>

      <!-- Arrow Right -->
      <svg
        id="SVG_VC_RIGHT"
        xmlns="http://www.w3.org/2000/svg"
        viewBox="0 0 512 512"
      >
        <!--! Font Awesome Pro 6.0.0 by @fontawesome - https://fontawesome.com License - https://fontawesome.com/license (Commercial License) Copyright 2022 Fonticons, Inc. -->
        <path
          d="M504.3 273.6l-112.1 104c-6.992 6.484-17.18 8.218-25.94 4.406c-8.758-3.812-14.42-12.45-14.42-21.1L351.9 288H32C14.33 288 .0002 273.7 .0002 255.1S14.33 224 32 224h319.9l0-72c0-9.547 5.66-18.19 14.42-22c8.754-3.809 18.95-2.075 25.94 4.41l112.1 104C514.6 247.9 514.6 264.1 504.3 273.6z"
        />
      </svg>

      <!-- Arrow Up -->
      <svg
        id="SVG_VC_UP"
        xmlns="http://www.w3.org/2000/svg"
        viewBox="0 0 320 512"
      >
        <!--! Font Awesome Pro 6.0.0 by @fontawesome - https://fontawesome.com License - https://fontawesome.com/license (Commercial License) Copyright 2022 Fonticons, Inc. -->
        <path
          d="M285.1 145.7c-3.81 8.758-12.45 14.42-21.1 14.42L192 160.1V480c0 17.69-14.33 32-32 32s-32-14.31-32-32V160.1L55.1 160.1c-9.547 0-18.19-5.658-22-14.42c-3.811-8.758-2.076-18.95 4.408-25.94l104-112.1c9.498-10.24 25.69-10.24 35.19 0l104 112.1C288.1 126.7 289.8 136.9 285.1 145.7z"
        />
      </svg>

      <!-- Arrow Down -->
      <svg
        id="SVG_VC_DOWN"
        xmlns="http://www.w3.org/2000/svg"
        viewBox="0 0 320 512"
      >
        <!--! Font Awesome Pro 6.0.0 by @fontawesome - https://fontawesome.com License - https://fontawesome.com/license (Commercial License) Copyright 2022 Fonticons, Inc. -->
        <path
          d="M281.6 392.3l-104 112.1c-9.498 10.24-25.69 10.24-35.19 0l-104-112.1c-6.484-6.992-8.219-17.18-4.404-25.94c3.811-8.758 12.45-14.42 21.1-14.42H128V32c0-17.69 14.33-32 32-32S192 14.31 192 32v319.9h72c9.547 0 18.19 5.66 22 14.42C289.8 375.1 288.1 385.3 281.6 392.3z"
        />
      </svg>
    </div>
    <!-- #endregion -->

    <div id="history"></div>
  </body>

  <script>
 var KEYCODES={1:["VC_ESCAPE","ESC"],59:["VC_F1","F1"],60:["VC_F2","F2"],61:["VC_F3","F3"],62:["VC_F4","F4"],63:["VC_F5","F5"],64:["VC_F6","F6"],65:["VC_F7","F7"],66:["VC_F8","F8"],67:["VC_F9","F9"],68:["VC_F10","F10"],87:["VC_F11","F11"],88:["VC_F12","F12"],91:["VC_F13","F13"],92:["VC_F14","F14"],93:["VC_F15","F15"],99:["VC_F16","F16"],100:["VC_F17","F17"],101:["VC_F18","F18"],102:["VC_F19","F19"],103:["VC_F20","F20"],104:["VC_F21","F21"],105:["VC_F22","F22"],106:["VC_F23","F23"],107:["VC_F24","F24"],41:["VC_BACKQUOTE","`"],2:["VC_1","1"],3:["VC_2","2"],4:["VC_3","3"],5:["VC_4","4"],6:["VC_5","5"],7:["VC_6","6"],8:["VC_7","7"],9:["VC_8","8"],10:["VC_9","9"],11:["VC_0","0"],12:["VC_MINUS","-"],13:["VC_EQUALS","="],14:["VC_BACKSPACE","BACKSPACE"],15:["VC_TAB","TAB"],58:["VC_CAPS_LOCK","CAPS LOCK"],30:["VC_A","A"],48:["VC_B","B"],46:["VC_C","C"],32:["VC_D","D"],18:["VC_E","E"],33:["VC_F","F"],34:["VC_G","G"],35:["VC_H","H"],23:["VC_I","I"],36:["VC_J","J"],37:["VC_K","K"],38:["VC_L","L"],50:["VC_M","M"],49:["VC_N","N"],24:["VC_O","O"],25:["VC_P","P"],16:["VC_Q","Q"],19:["VC_R","R"],31:["VC_S","S"],20:["VC_T","T"],22:["VC_U","U"],47:["VC_V","V"],17:["VC_W","W"],45:["VC_X","X"],21:["VC_Y","Y"],44:["VC_Z","Z"],26:["VC_OPEN_BRACKET","["],27:["VC_CLOSE_BRACKET","]"],43:["VC_BACK_SLASH","\\"],39:["VC_SEMICOLON",";"],40:["VC_QUOTE","'"],28:["VC_ENTER","ENTER"],51:["VC_COMMA",","],52:["VC_PERIOD","."],53:["VC_SLASH","/"],57:["VC_SPACE","SPACE"],3639:["VC_PRINTSCREEN","PrtSc"],70:["VC_SCROLL_LOCK","SCROLL LOCK"],3653:["VC_PAUSE","PAUSE"],3654:["VC_LESSER_GREATER","|"],3666:["VC_INSERT","INSERT"],3667:["VC_DELETE","DELETE"],3655:["VC_HOME","HOME"],3663:["VC_END","END"],3657:["VC_PAGE_UP","PAGE UP"],3665:["VC_PAGE_DOWN","PAGE DOWN"],61010:["VC_INSERT","INSERT"],61011:["VC_DELETE","DELETE"],60999:["VC_HOME","HOME"],61007:["VC_END","END"],61001:["VC_PAGE_UP","PAGE UP"],61009:["VC_PAGE_DOWN","PAGE DOWN"],3656:["VC_UP","ARROW UP"],3659:["VC_LEFT","ARROW LEFT"],3660:["VC_CLEAR",""],3661:["VC_RIGHT","ARROW RIGHT"],3664:["VC_DOWN","ARROW DOWN"],61e3:["VC_UP","ARROW UP"],61003:["VC_LEFT","ARROW LEFT"],61004:["VC_CLEAR",""],61005:["VC_RIGHT","ARROW RIGHT"],61008:["VC_DOWN","ARROW DOWN"],69:["VC_NUM_LOCK","NUM LOCK"],3637:["VC_KP_DIVIDE","NUM /"],55:["VC_KP_MULTIPLY","NUM *"],74:["VC_KP_SUBTRACT","NUM -"],3597:["VC_KP_EQUALS","NUM ="],78:["VC_KP_ADD","NUM +"],3612:["VC_KP_ENTER","NUM ENTER"],83:["VC_KP_SEPARATOR","NUM ."],79:["VC_KP_1","NUM 1"],80:["VC_KP_2","NUM 2"],81:["VC_KP_3","NUM 3"],75:["VC_KP_4","NUM 4"],76:["VC_KP_5","NUM 5"],77:["VC_KP_6","NUM 6"],71:["VC_KP_7","NUM 7"],72:["VC_KP_8","NUM 8"],73:["VC_KP_9","NUM 9"],82:["VC_KP_0","NUM 0"],60928:["VC_KP_END",""],60928:["VC_KP_DOWN",""],60928:["VC_KP_PAGE_DOWN",""],60928:["VC_KP_LEFT",""],60928:["VC_KP_CLEAR",""],60928:["VC_KP_RIGHT",""],60928:["VC_KP_HOME",""],60928:["VC_KP_UP",""],60928:["VC_KP_PAGE_UP",""],60928:["VC_KP_INSERT",""],60928:["VC_KP_DELETE",""],42:["VC_SHIFT_L","L SHIFT"],54:["VC_SHIFT_R","R SHIFT"],29:["VC_CONTROL_L","L CTRL"],3613:["VC_CONTROL_R","R CTRL"],56:["VC_ALT_L","L ALT"],3640:["VC_ALT_R","R ALT"],3675:["VC_META_L","WIN"],3676:["VC_META_R","WIN"],3677:["VC_CONTEXT_MENU","CONTEXT MENU"],57438:["VC_POWER","POWER"],57439:["VC_SLEEP","SLEEP"],57443:["VC_WAKE","WAKE"],57378:["VC_MEDIA_PLAY","MEDIA PLAY"],57380:["VC_MEDIA_STOP","MEDIA STOP"],57360:["VC_MEDIA_PREVIOUS","MEDIA PREVIOUS"],57369:["VC_MEDIA_NEXT","MEDIA NEXT"],57453:["VC_MEDIA_SELECT","MEDIA SELECT"],57388:["VC_MEDIA_EJECT","MEDIA EJECT"],57376:["VC_VOLUME_MUTE","VOLUME MUTE"],57392:["VC_VOLUME_UP","VOLUME UP"],57390:["VC_VOLUME_DOWN","VOLUME DOWN"],57452:["VC_APP_MAIL","APP MAIL"],57377:["VC_APP_CALCULATOR","APP CALCULATOR"],57404:["VC_APP_MUSIC","APP MUSIC"],57444:["VC_APP_PICTURES","APP PICTURES"],57445:["VC_BROWSER_SEARCH","BROWSER SEARCH"],57394:["VC_BROWSER_HOME","BROWSER HOME"],57450:["VC_BROWSER_BACK","BROWSER BACK"],57449:["VC_BROWSER_FORWARD","BROWSER FORWARD"],57448:["VC_BROWSER_STOP","BROWSER STOP"],57447:["VC_BROWSER_REFRESH","BROWSER REFRESH"],57446:["VC_BROWSER_FAVORITES","BROWSER FAVORITES"],112:["VC_KATAKANA",""],115:["VC_UNDERSCORE",""],119:["VC_FURIGANA",""],121:["VC_KANJI",""],123:["VC_HIRAGANA",""],125:["VC_YEN",""],126:["VC_KP_COMMA",""],65397:["VC_SUN_HELP",""],65400:["VC_SUN_STOP",""],65398:["VC_SUN_PROPS",""],65399:["VC_SUN_FRONT",""],65396:["VC_SUN_OPEN",""],65406:["VC_SUN_FIND",""],65401:["VC_SUN_AGAIN",""],65402:["VC_SUN_UNDO",""],65404:["VC_SUN_COPY",""],65405:["VC_SUN_INSERT",""],65403:["VC_SUN_CUT",""],0:["VC_UNDEFINED",""],65535:["CHAR_UNDEFINED",""]};function getKeyHTML(_){var C=KEYCODES[parseInt(_)];if(C){var e=KEYICONS[parseInt(_)];return e?e.cloneNode(!0).outerHTML:""!==C[1]?C[1]:C[0]}return""}document.querySelectorAll("#icons-container > svg").forEach((_=>_.classList.add("icon-sm"))),document.querySelectorAll("#icons-container > svg > path").forEach((_=>_.setAttribute("fill","currentColor")));var KEYICONS={3675:document.getElementById("SVG_VC_META"),3676:document.getElementById("SVG_VC_META"),3656:document.getElementById("SVG_VC_UP"),3659:document.getElementById("SVG_VC_LEFT"),3661:document.getElementById("SVG_VC_RIGHT"),3664:document.getElementById("SVG_VC_DOWN"),61e3:document.getElementById("SVG_VC_UP"),61003:document.getElementById("SVG_VC_LEFT"),61005:document.getElementById("SVG_VC_RIGHT"),61008:document.getElementById("SVG_VC_DOWN"),28:document.getElementById("SVG_VC_ENTER")};function getKeyCombinationElement(_=new Set){try{var C=Array.from(_).map((_=>getKeyHTML(_))).filter((_=>""!==_)).map((_=>createElementWithClass("span",_,["key"]).outerHTML)).join(createElementWithClass("span",SEPARATOR,["separator"]).outerHTML);return createElementWithClass("p",C,["key-combination"])}catch(_){return console.error(_),""}}function createElementWithClass(_,C="",e=[]){var V=document.createElement(_);return V.innerHTML=C,V.classList.add(...e),V}var HISTORY_MAX=10,HISTORY_TIMEOUT_ACTIVE=!0,HISTORY_TIMEOUT=3500,SEPARATOR="+",_historyDiv=document.getElementById("history"),_historyCurrentlyPressed=new Set,_isHistoryPressing=!1;function onKeyEvent(_){_.event_type.startsWith("mouse")||"key_typed"===_.event_type||("key_pressed"===_.event_type?(_historyCurrentlyPressed.add(_.keycode),_isHistoryPressing=!0):"key_released"===_.event_type&&(_historyCurrentlyPressed.delete(_.keycode),_isHistoryPressing=!1),updateUI())}function updateUI(){var _=""===(null==_historyDiv.lastElementChild?"":_historyDiv.lastElementChild.innerHTML);if(_isHistoryPressing)_historyDiv.childElementCount>0?_historyDiv.lastElementChild.innerHTML=getKeyCombinationElement(_historyCurrentlyPressed).innerHTML:_historyDiv.appendChild(getKeyCombinationElement(_historyCurrentlyPressed));else if(!_){if(HISTORY_TIMEOUT_ACTIVE){var C=_historyDiv.lastElementChild;setTimeout((()=>{C.classList.add("hidden")}),HISTORY_TIMEOUT)}_historyDiv.appendChild(getKeyCombinationElement())}_historyDiv.children.length>HISTORY_MAX&&_historyDiv.firstChild.remove(),scrollTo({top:document.body.scrollHeight})}function on_data(_){onKeyEvent(JSON.parse(_.data))}function start_websocket(){var _=new WebSocket("ws://localhost:16899/");_.onmessage=on_data,_.onerror=_=>{console.log("WebSocket error: "),console.error(_)},_.onclose=()=>{_=null,setTimeout(start_websocket,2e3)}}start_websocket();
  </script>
</html>
```



It's exactly the same, except for the CSS and Javascript which have been minified so windows defender doesn't detect the file anymore.


----------



## TIMORLANG (Jul 24, 2022)

Great plugin. Thank you for all those that have worked on it. I have used it in game streaming with lots of success. I am in the process of trying to create some educational videos and was wondering if there is a way to just have the keys pressed pear instead of the whole keyboard. I.E., when no keys are pressed; the video looks as it should with no overlay of any kind. When I hit a key or keys; only that key or keys pops up on the video for a controllable amount of time. I.E., appears for 1 sec unless another key is pressed or something like that. 

So:

1. Can this be programed to only show a key when pressed without an always visible overlay
2. Can this be programed for the length of time a key press appears on the video - i.e., appear for 1 sec or till next key clicked - whichever is first....


----------



## universallp (Jul 24, 2022)

TIMORLANG said:


> Great plugin. Thank you for all those that have worked on it. I have used it in game streaming with lots of success. I am in the process of trying to create some educational videos and was wondering if there is a way to just have the keys pressed pear instead of the whole keyboard. I.E., when no keys are pressed; the video looks as it should with no overlay of any kind. When I hit a key or keys; only that key or keys pops up on the video for a controllable amount of time. I.E., appears for 1 sec unless another key is pressed or something like that.
> 
> So:
> 
> ...


Input history is what you're looking for:








						input-overlay/projects/presets/input-history-windows at master · univrsal/input-overlay
					

Show keyboard, gamepad and mouse input on stream. Contribute to univrsal/input-overlay development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## eeaeaee (Aug 4, 2022)

Hello, a friend and I were having some issues. A config he made works fine in the visualizer on git, but does not work properly in OBS.
I've tried the same files and can confirm the same issue. I've attached the files we're using. The issue is that the directional buttons (red buttons) don't work. The other buttons work fine. This is for a HitBox controller, which registers as an XBox 360 controller in Windows.
Since it's only an issue in OBS itself, and NOT on github, I'm wondering if the OBS plugin is borked?

Tried running OBS as administrator, no luck sadly.

Thank you so much in advance if you decide to check this out.


----------



## DJFrANKyEHP (Aug 7, 2022)

@universallp Thanks you very much for such a handy plugin.

I love the way it can be used and how soft and good it works. It has a lot of potential for modifications.

Thanks again to the creator and also to the people who shared the different configs here shown.

NOTE: All the creators are credited as 'Plug-ins Creator' at the credits of my 'Streams' at the end of them. ;)


----------



## GraggyGod (Aug 17, 2022)

I'm wanting to create my own overlay for celeste in io-cct but the start but has no effect after I've put in the texture and config files. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## bigbadaardwolf (Aug 17, 2022)

GraggyGod said:


> I'm wanting to create my own overlay for celeste in io-cct but the start but has no effect after I've put in the texture and config files. What am I doing wrong?


It was working 2-3 days ago, I tried again today and it does not work with any of the preset files. I sent an email to the developer, will update if I find anything out. Created this account just to say I'm having the same issue. It looks like they made some changes about 18-20hrs prior to my writing this, which may have affected something?


----------



## universallp (Aug 17, 2022)

Should be fixed


----------



## bigbadaardwolf (Aug 17, 2022)

universallp said:


> Should be fixed


Thank you so much! I really appreciate you making all this available!


----------



## robinSpeedruns (Aug 18, 2022)

Hello, thank you for making this program, I have been messing around with it and made my own layout.
I have ran into one problem, I apologise if this has been mentioned before. But when I use the Mouse movement (with the Move option, not Point) it doesn't move whenever I have left click or right click pressed. This person has the exact same problem as I have https://github.com/univrsal/input-overlay/issues/207

Is there any fix to this? I have tried running OBS in administrator but the problem remains unfortunately.
Thank you!


----------



## Auxilius (Aug 19, 2022)

eeaeaee said:


> Hello, a friend and I were having some issues. A config he made works fine in the visualizer on git, but does not work properly in OBS.
> I've tried the same files and can confirm the same issue. I've attached the files we're using. The issue is that the directional buttons (red buttons) don't work. The other buttons work fine. This is for a HitBox controller, which registers as an XBox 360 controller in Windows.
> Since it's only an issue in OBS itself, and NOT on github, I'm wondering if the OBS plugin is borked?
> 
> ...


Sadly the link is dead for me. Is there another way to download it?


----------



## universallp (Aug 21, 2022)

universallp updated Input Overlay with a new update entry:

Qt6 and OBS 28.0.0



> Updated to Qt6 and OBS 28.0.0, nothing else really changed.
> The release currently doesn't have the client software for the network connection, I'll add it later at some point



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## kingraph (Aug 30, 2022)

@universallp , this plugin is AWESOME, thank you so much for your work.  

I'm having one issue that I am hoping you can help me with.  I am making an overlay for a Sega Genesis/Mega Drive controller (I will also make one for Super Nintendo) as I will be streaming retro games.  I have successfully made the overlay and got all the buttons to work.  However, the dpad registers as an analog stick.  So while I have that working, I would love to have the dpad light up (like buttons) OR work like the joystick.  I don't know how to change or "trick" the app to do this.  As you can see the analog function isn't the best option:


----------



## universallp (Aug 30, 2022)

kingraph said:


> @universallp , this plugin is AWESOME, thank you so much for your work.
> 
> I'm having one issue that I am hoping you can help me with.  I am making an overlay for a Sega Genesis/Mega Drive controller (I will also make one for Super Nintendo) as I will be streaming retro games.  I have successfully made the overlay and got all the buttons to work.  However, the dpad registers as an analog stick.  So while I have that working, I would love to have the dpad light up (like buttons) OR work like the joystick.  I don't know how to change or "trick" the app to do this.  As you can see the analog function isn't the best option:
> View attachment 85927


I have been made aware of this issue. I made the assumption that a dpad would use buttons so now I probably have to redo a significant portion of the gamepad code to fix this which I have not had time to look at.


----------



## DistantJragon (Sep 2, 2022)

Is there a way to run two instances of OBS while this plugin is installed without having stuttering input now that OBS does not support 32-bit as of version 28.0.0? I mean, its possible to have a version 28.0.0 64-bit OBS instance and an earlier version for a 32-bit OBS instance, but ideally, I would like to keep everything up-to-date.


----------



## universallp (Sep 4, 2022)

DistantJragon said:


> Is there a way to run two instances of OBS while this plugin is installed without having stuttering input now that OBS does not support 32-bit as of version 28.0.0? I mean, its possible to have a version 28.0.0 64-bit OBS instance and an earlier version for a 32-bit OBS instance, but ideally, I would like to keep everything up-to-date.


You can use a portable instance of obs (there's a zip archive on the downloads page) it has it's own plugin folder and will only load plugins from there.


----------



## 5K3TCH (Sep 6, 2022)

universallp​Firstly I'd like to say thank you for creating this. I searched all around and so far your tool is the only thing I can use to create the overlay I made, which is a custom gamepad config that has various keyboard commands mapped to gamepad.
With that in mind, I have 2 questions/issues for now that I was hoping you could help with (apologies if they've been covered already):

1. Is there a way to use the graphic for analog stick movement to represent mouse movements (instead of using the dot or arrow graphics for mouse)?

2. I just installed the new version of OBS (28.1) to a separate directory on my system, leaving the old version installed in the normal location. My scenes automatically transferred over to the newer version but naturally Input Overlay sources didn't work (weren't showing up) since I had the older version of IO. I then ran the installer for latest version of Input Overlay and installed to the proper location for the newer version of OBS. 
Upon launching OBS 28 as admin Input Overlay works, however my analog sticks are misplaced further up and to the left for some reason. It's fine in the overlay creation tool as well as in OBS 27, just not in OBS 28's overlay, and it's just the default location of analog sticks; they work fine and everything else works the same from what I can tell, ignoring the current issue with mouse dot being locked when click-dragging). Attached is a screenshot of what I mean, with the overlay in the bottom right.
Any ideas?

thanks again


----------



## universallp (Sep 6, 2022)

5K3TCH said:


> 1. Is there a way to use the graphic for analog stick movement to represent mouse movements (instead of using the dot or arrow graphics for mouse)?


The dot is basically the same thing as the analog stick you just have to switch out the textures


5K3TCH said:


> 2. I just installed the new version of OBS (28.1) to a separate directory on my system, leaving the old version installed in the normal location. My scenes automatically transferred over to the newer version but naturally Input Overlay sources didn't work (weren't showing up) since I had the older version of IO. I then ran the installer for latest version of Input Overlay and installed to the proper location for the newer version of OBS.
> Upon launching OBS 28 as admin Input Overlay works, however my analog sticks are misplaced further up and to the left for some reason. It's fine in the overlay creation tool as well as in OBS 27, just not in OBS 28's overlay, and it's just the default location of analog sticks; they work fine and everything else works the same from what I can tell, ignoring the current issue with mouse dot being locked when click-dragging). Attached is a screenshot of what I mean, with the overlay in the bottom right.
> Any ideas?


I am aware of this issue, but have not gotten around to fixing it.


----------



## Azepe (Sep 9, 2022)

Hi, i was wondering if someone has the Extended version of the keyboard in AZERTY please i can't find it on internet would help me a lot thank in advance !

I put a screen of the extended version below


----------



## piano_tv (Sep 11, 2022)

Is there a way to set this up on a dual pc setup?


----------



## universallp (Sep 13, 2022)

Yes, but it's not very reliable right now.


----------



## piano_tv (Sep 15, 2022)

universallp said:


> Yes, but it's not very reliable right now.


i'd like to try it either way. How would you set this up?


----------



## universallp (Sep 15, 2022)

piano_tv said:


> i'd like to try it either way. How would you set this up?











						Usage · univrsal/input-overlay Wiki
					

Show keyboard, gamepad and mouse input on stream. Contribute to univrsal/input-overlay development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				



You'll have to download the client software from the last release:








						Release 5.0 Pre release · univrsal/input-overlay
					

This is a pre release for version 5.0.0 containing the following changes:  Remote connections (e.g. send inputs from gaming pc to streaming pc) New overlay config format (Goodbye ugly and incompreh...




					github.com
				



It's in the windows zip archive.


----------



## embrez (Oct 7, 2022)

my controller show up but it's not detecting my nintendo switch pro controller input
I'm on OBS Studio 28.0.1 with windows 10 with Input overlay 5.0.0


----------



## embrez (Oct 7, 2022)

embrez said:


> my controller show up but it's not detecting my nintendo switch pro controller input
> I'm on OBS Studio 28.0.1 with windows 10 with Input overlay 5.0.0


edit: it's working with my xbox controller with some joystick drift I did use Dinput when I tested with my switch pro


----------



## Christian S. (Oct 17, 2022)

Is this Plugin compatible with VR Controls, cause I followed your documentation, but didn't find it and I cant recreate it via your guides on gamepad input setup.


----------



## universallp (Oct 17, 2022)

Christian S. said:


> Is this Plugin compatible with VR Controls,


no


----------



## Trigger911 (Oct 24, 2022)

Hello, I was using this fine with your current version of this plugin (5.0) with OBS 28.0.3 but recently it stopped working I have googled for a few days and I have tried reinstalling and running OBS as Admin. Do you know anything else I might be able to try or a way to delete the settings? I am not sure what happened.


----------



## Trigger911 (Oct 28, 2022)

Trigger911 said:


> Hello, I was using this fine with your current version of this plugin (5.0) with OBS 28.0.3 but recently it stopped working I have googled for a few days and I have tried reinstalling and running OBS as Admin. Do you know anything else I might be able to try or a way to delete the settings? I am not sure what happened.


I somehow turned on the input overlay. To fix this I went to my %appdata% folder and found the main obs INI and deleted the input settings from it I had taken a screen shot to see what changed and I guess I had turned on filtering. Figured I would post the answer as it might help someone.


----------



## Vox Serico (Nov 13, 2022)

Full size transparent en-us qwerty 5.0.0 json layout based on Trrrof's "qwerty-new".


----------



## SCY42 (Nov 16, 2022)

Hello, I am an enthusiastic user of your input overlay!! The above gifs are showcases of overlays that I made by myself.

Yet, it's too bad that there is no way to display diagonal inputs (combination of adjacent directional inputs). Do you have any plans to add this feature? I can at least configure some json files myself.


----------



## universallp (Nov 16, 2022)

SCY42 said:


> Yet, it's too bad that there is no way to display diagonal inputs (combination of adjacent directional inputs). Do you have any plans to add this feature? I can at least configure some json files myself.


It's been suggested before, but It's not planned currently.


----------



## Ratiocinator (Dec 19, 2022)

Hi all,

I made a reskin of the *mouse* and *wasd* overlays. While I truly love the original designs of these overlays, I wanted to have a second variation that was more "traditional." So these overlays use straight keys/font and a more generic mouse (the side buttons on the mouse were also removed).


----------



## Ratiocinator (Dec 19, 2022)

Slight alignment issue with `wasd-full.json` and I'm past the time limit to edit my original post. So here it is one more time:


----------



## EmMper (Dec 27, 2022)

I'm using OBS 28.1.2, and after I downloaded input-overlay 5.0.0, I can't find it when I click "add" button.


----------



## EmMper (Dec 27, 2022)

EmMper said:


> I'm using OBS 28.1.2, and after I downloaded input-overlay 5.0.0, I can't find it when I click "add" button.


Now it's working. My mistake.


----------



## Canadianbutt275 (Dec 28, 2022)

I'm not totally sure how to use the Mouse Movement option.
I tried selecting a ball. Nothing happens. I even tried on OBS.
Can we get a more detailed explanation on how to use it?


also,  setting up a discord will help you alot alot.


----------

